# Die Sache mit dem Krümel



## Rotel (8. April 2009)

*Prolog*

Nun, etwas vorweg. Mein erster Satz wird nicht sein: "Das soll kein Heul und Mimi Fred werden und wenn es dich nicht interessiert, lies nicht weiter". Nein, im Gegenteil. Mein Thread hier *wird *ein Mimi- und "Ach-alles-ist-scheisse" Thread. Ganz bewusst. Und nachdem auch der hunderste, unterbelichtete Quasimodo sein Comment-Wiki mit "Non-Sense" oder "Wer braucht das" gefüllt hat, erkennst du vielleicht ja auch den ach so trüben Sinn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...und dessen Moral*

Erstmal ein paar Grundzahlen. 11 Millionen World of Warcraft weltweit. Plus Minus. Eine deutsche Community, welche an der Grösse gemessen, viele andere Spiele aussehen lässt wie depressive Gnome beim Proktologen. 366'810 Mitglieder auf buffed.de. 1'619'105 Beiträge. Wörtlich eine-million-Sechshunderneunzehntausend-einhundertfünf. Gigantisch, nicht wahr?! Das meistbesuchte Forum, wie könnte es auch anders sein, ist Wold of Warcraft. Jeder Mensch, ob Zirkusclown oder Raketenwissenschaftler, der sich über World of Warcraft informieren möchte, landet irgendwann in genau diesem Forum. Hier sammelt sich der Pöbel, die Casuals, die Progamer, die Gamemaster, die Killerspielverbieter, die Jugendpsychiater, die Weltenverbesserer und alles was sonst noch einen flohübersähten Tauren, diäthaltenden Zwerg oder aknekranken Nachtelfen in der Garage stehen hat. Du repräsentierst mit jedem Beitrag den du schreibst einen Krümmel deutscher WoW-Community. Ganz viele Krümel ergeben dann irgendwann ein Stück mit einem dicken "DE" drauf. 
Genau dieses dicke, fette Stück mein Freund ist verdorben. Du denkst jetzt, wo du den letzten Satz gelesen hast genau das, was acht Zeilen weiter oben von mir prognostiziert wurde. Möchtest schreiben was ich dort geschrieben habe. Möchtest dich vor den anderen profilieren, deinen Status hervorheben und manifestieren in Form genau dieser Wörter. Niemand hält dich davon ab. Auch darfst du diesen Absatz mit Ausnahme der ersten neun Wörter, zitieren, oder nein, doch besser ein Fullquote, um danach zu schreiben was du sowieso schreiben wolltest. Und bestätigst mit genau diesem Handeln den Inhalt dieses Threads.

*Das Experiment*

Das Forum ist nur der Katalysator, quasi der Filter, für die Euphorie bzw. den Frust von Hans-Casual oder Siegfried-Progamer. Ungefiltert gehts im Spiel zu und her, rauh, brachial und urzeitlich. 
Ich habe es mir vor einiger Zeit zur Aufgabe gemacht, meiner Schwester die Welt von Warcraft näherzubringen. Ganz ehrlich, es reizt mich zu sehen was mit einer Person geschieht, welche unvoreingenommen in den Sog der Sucht und des Erlebens gezogen wird. Es war also auch eine Priese Laborhase mit im Spiel. Item.
So erstellt sie sich, wie unerwartet, ihren Gnomenhexer mit pinken Haaren und dem melodiösen Namen. Euphorisch durch den Konsum sämtlicher WoW Bücher startet sie also ihre Erfahrung auf einem PvP Realm der deutschen Community. Eins noch vorweg, meine Schwester ist nicht dumm. Die hat eine gute Auffassungsgabe, ein reifes Alter und ihre Erfahrungen im Bereich der PC-Spiele übertreffen die meiner einer um Galaxien. 
Nach fünfzehn Minuten und zig' toten Vichern später dann der erste Schock. Das Unverständnis der Sprache! "Wo gehts nach XY", war die Frage. Eine Frage, welche vor einigen Jahren dazu geführt hätte, dass man Invites kriegt mit dem Comment "Muss ich auch noch machen, zeig dir wo" oder "in der Nähe von..." etc.

Heute, Zitat:
_"Lies den Questlogg, Kackboon"
"12,42"
"LoL was wilZn da, die Q gibt eh kein Reward für dich"
_
Weisst du was das amüsante daran ist? Sie verstand die Hälfte nicht mal! Wer kann schon die wow'ische Sprache nach 15 Minuten im Spiel? Was ein "Kackboon" ist wusste sie nicht, nach der Uhrzeit hat sie nicht gefragt und der Zusammenhang zwischen Q und gutem Reward entzog sich ihrer Kenntnis.
Mein erstes Schmunzeln beim abendlichen Bericht, gepaart mit dem Satz "Wilkommen in WoW". Die Sache mit der Sprache ist echt übel. Ich glaub ich könnte mittlerweilen eine fünfte Fremdsprache in meiner potenziellen Bewerbung angeben. Würd mich mal interessieren, die Reaktion auf: "Spreche Deutsch, Französisch, Englisch, Spanisch und Wowisch". Heimatort, Sturmwind. Hobbys, EpiX farmen und flamen. Gesüsst mit dem Foto eines...Egal.
Es gab auch positive und bezirzende Momente in der Gechichte der pinken Casual Newbie. Begeistert hat sie mir erzählt, wie man ihr einfach so ohne Aufforderung (Ja ne is klar) 5g geschenkt hat. Oder die Gechichte des questens mit dem ach so sympatischen Magier. Dazu die Ehrfurcht (!) in Sturmwind vor der Bank wegen der ganzen, nieeeeedlichen, Bären mit Spielern drauf. Das Postsytem. Das AH. Die idyllische Welt. Und so weiter. 
Doch auf das glückliche Hui, folgte sobald das nächste Pfui. Stichwort, Todesmienen. Instanz. Nach einigen Erklärung meiner Seite startete sie in Begleitung vier weiterer Spieler, darunter "NaxzXHunter", grins, ins Abenteuer Defias Ausrottung. Wieder einmal euphorisch erstmals in einer Gruppe zu kämpfen begab sie sich mit ihrem Leerwandler, welcher sie zum questen brauchte in die Instanz. Kaum fünf Sekunden drinn, schon: 

_"WTF machst du mit dem LW?" 
"LW?"
"OMG, Banz pls"
"Sorry aber kannst du bitte deutsch sprechen, ich bin neu hier"  (jeder Mensch mit einem IQ über Zimmertemperatur wäre hier "weich" geworden)
"LOL"
*Kick*_

Zwei Probleme. Was heisst LW. Wieso spiel ich mit dem nicht in der Instanz. Zwei kleine Antworten, welche keine 30 Sekunden gebraucht hätten. Resigniert und zugegeben auch ein wenig gefrustet hat sie weitergequestet. Danach kam auch schon der nächste Frust. Ein "???" Charakter mit roter Farbe hüpfte bei ihrem Questgeber am Turm herum. Das doofe daran, der Questgeber war tot. Und sie 5 sek später auch, nachdem die Kuh mit den glühenden Augen ein 6200er Auslöschen auf sie gewirkt hatte. Mehr Resignation. Aber auch das Gefühl von geistiger Ueberlegenheit schleicht sich ein. Zurück zur Leiche, provokativ am gleichen Ort und ohne immaginäres Verstecken wiederbelebt. Hingekniet. Kuh sichtet Gnom. Kuh rennt. Gnom bleibt sitzten. Kuh lacht Gnom aus. Gnom bleibt sitzen. Kuh gestikuliert auf Gnom.
Kuh trifft Gnom kritisch für vierstelligen weissen Schaden. Gnom stirbt. Wilkommen bei WoW.


"Sag mal Bruderherz, ist es normal, dass ich mich als Neuling bei World of Warcraft fühle wie der Fisch in der Pfanne" (Was für ein Vergleich)

Ehrlich gesagt kommt mir bei dieser Frage als Spieler der ersten Stunde wahrlich das Kotzen. Und schon frag ich mich, wieso ich mich davon so runterziehen lasse.
"Sis, dass ist nur ein Spiel. Da hatte wohl einer oder ein paar einfach 'nen schlechten Tag"

"Kein Grund sich aufzuführen, als wär das einzig positive im Leben der HIV Test gewesen". Bum. Knallhart. Aus dem Munde einer anständigen Frau. Sie erschrickt selbst. Trotzdem verstehe ich sie. 


*Fazit*

Womit wir wieder bei meinem Absatz "und dessen Moral" sind. Wir kennen sie alle, die Idioten. Wir waren bestimmt auch schon selbst welche. Oben siehst du, wie schnell man sich auf ihr Niveau begibt. Du siehst, was im aktuellen Moment bei WoW repräsentativ für das DE-Stück ist. Schwarzmalen?! Nein! Es sind einfach nur Fakten. Die Progamer merken davon nichts. Sie sind gefangen in ihrem eigenen Gildenuniversum. Umgeben sich nur mit ihresgleichen. Erinnert mich an die Elfen / Hochgeborenen der WoW-Story. World of Warcraft ist eine Zweiklassengesellschaft. Die Ich-Will und Ich-Habe Loge. 

*Newbie - Wanabe - Supergamer*

Sektion Newbie. Getränkt von dutzenden und aberdutzenden Twinks der Sektion Supergamer oder noch schlimmer der Sektion Wanabe. Hier geschieht was mit meiner Schwester geschah, wenn die pure Arroganz der letzten Kaste oder die Frust der zweiten, auf die jungfräulichkeit eines echten Newbie trifft.

Sektion Wanabe. Möchtegern Supergamer oder solche auf dem Weg dorthin. Getrieben von dem egoistischen Gedanken schnellstmöglich im Olymp von WoW unter einer bekannten Fahne aufgenommen zu werden. Alternativ: Gescheiterte Supergamer, welche ihr Glück mit neuen Charaktern auf's neue probieren.

Sektion Supergamer. Lebt in seinem eigenen Universum. Stellt selten Kontakt zu normalsterblichen Mitspielern her, aussert gleiche Gilde oder RL-Freund. Ein taubstummer kommuniziert mehr mit fremden als er. Meist jedoch eigentlich ganz nett, wenn auch teilweise arrogant. 

Du hast dich tatsächlich durch den ganzen Text gelesen? Du hast nicht nach einem mickrigen Viertel schon unten "Mimi, wayne, Thread Nr. 1000" drangehängt"? Dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich für meinen Teil bin freundlich im Spiel, helfe gerne, schreibe einigermassen verständlich insofern ich nicht weiss, dass mein Gegenüber wirklich wow'isch versteht. In meinen bescheidenen 5h wöchtentlich. Ich repräsentiere ein wohlschmeckendes Krümel. Und du?

Meine Schwester ist mittlerweilen Level 80. Gestern musste ich mir anhören: 

"Hey Bro, hab gestern die Boonz im Alterac voll abgetischt. Waren HDH und am winnen, dann kam der Inv für den Raid...wollt eigentlich nicht mit wegem der anderen Hexertussi...aber prompt is der EpiCStaff gedroppt, wie geil, hab gleich mal vor Dala Süd gepost"

Bum. WoW .... im Wandel


So long
Rotel


----------



## jawohl (8. April 2009)

Liest sich gut und entspannend. Gute Geschichte, unerwartetes Ende....
Gerne wieder und mehr....


----------



## Ichhasseelfen (8. April 2009)

da kann man nur mehr "genau" ergänzen, respekt
(ich habs bis unten gelesen^^)


----------



## Don_ftw (8. April 2009)

ooh man die arbeit das zu lesen wird ja arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. April 2009)

Ich persönlich versuche mich auch gegen viele Abkürzungen zu wehren. es nimmt einfach überhand.

Manchmal reagiere ich mich ab indem ich im Handelschat schreibe "Noch ein DD für OHF, dann go!".
Und wenn jemand fragt was OHF sei antworte ich dann "Lol, noob".

Nein, nicht nett aber verdient =P


----------



## Occasus (8. April 2009)

wie war das doch alles ist ^^


----------



## Lari (8. April 2009)

Eine nette Geschichte.
Erfunden, aber nett.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

also abkürzungen für inzen und klassen ist doch eigentlich normal oder?^^

gibt aber immer wieder welche die es nicht wissen und fragen dann sage ich es denen 


@ Tiukme was ist an so einem verhalten gerecht?


----------



## Tikume (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ Tiukme was ist an so einem verhalten gerecht?


Wo siehst Du dieses Wort?


----------



## VILOGITY (8. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> *Prolog*
> 
> Du hast dich tatsächlich durch den ganzen Text gelesen? Du hast nicht nach einem mickrigen Viertel schon unten "Mimi, wayne, Thread Nr. 1000" drangehängt"? Dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich für meinen Teil bin freundlich im Spiel, helfe gerne, schreibe einigermassen verständlich insofern ich nicht weiss, dass mein Gegenüber wirklich wow'isch versteht. In meinen bescheidenen 5h wöchtentlich. Ich repräsentiere ein wohlschmeckendes Krümel. Und du?
> 
> ...



Du bist freundlich um Spiel, jo dann freu Dich doch dass Du nicht zu der WoW Unterschicht gehörtst, die es nötig hat mit Level 80 im Start Gebiet
rumzuhängen und sich als Full Gimp zu outen indem sie 30-60 Level "kleinere" Chars Onehiten.
Du gibst auf eine Anständige Frage eine anständige Antwort, GZ dann gehört Du zu den wenigen die wohl eine bessere Erziehung genossen haben
und nicht alles glauben was im Unterschichtenfernsehen gesendet wird.

Deine Geschichte ist nett und Du hast vollkommen recht aber erwarte nich zu viel leseverständnis von den SMS-Jambasparabojugendlichen die über 160 Zeichen lange Texte nich mehr verstehen.


----------



## Maladin (8. April 2009)

Schonmal in einer Behörde gewesen ^.^ 

Sprache ist im Wandel und das ist sie immer und überall. Jede Gruppe Menschen entwickelt Abwandlungen der Muttersprache um die Kommunikation zu vereinfachen oder zu verschlüsseln. 

Man sollte natürlich immer freundlich sein. Ich nutze auch Abürzungen, bin aber bereit, diese auch zu erklären.

Da fällt mir ein Zitat ein aus einer englischen Sitcom über Administratoren: "What does IT stand for?"

/wink maladin


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

naja wen dich jemand nach der abkürzung frägt? antwortest mit lol, noob?


----------



## Slavery (8. April 2009)

Sehr anregender Text muss ich sagen, sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin deiner Meinung, hast vollkommen recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen dich jemand nach der abkürzung frägt? antwortest mit lol, noob?



Weil die Leute selbst nicht in der Lage sind auch nur annähernd normal zu schreiben. Teilweise verschreiben sie sich sogar bei den Abkürzungen was bei einer 3-Buchstaben Abkürzung umso toller ist.

Das fängt bei den Gesuchen im Handelschannel an und setzt sich bei so charmant formulierten Tells wie "heal?" fort.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. April 2009)

wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## _Raziel_ (8. April 2009)

Okay, okay... ich muss es zugeben. Ich bin ein Noob. Was zur Hölle ist OHF? ^^

Zum Thema:
Nett geschrieben. Und weisst du was? Es liest sich nicht einmal wie ein 'Mimimi'-Thread, sondern wie ein echter Kritikbeitrag. Und genau deshalb wirst du auch nur wenige Beleidigungen bekommen. Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel.

Ich war gestern auch nochmals kurz (so ca. 30 Minuten) online und sah als erstes, wie sich Leute über andere Leute in Handelschannel beschwerten. Ja, in meinen Augen beleidigten sich diese Personen sogar.
Mit der Bitte, dass sie dies auch über Whispers austragen könnten, wurde ich leider auch mit in diesen Strudel gezogen und konnte nur dank meines Ausloggens wieder davon loskommen. Wenn dem Mensch langweilig wird, dann sucht er sich ein Hobby. Genauso läuft es derzeit auch auf den WoW-Servern ab. Man hat nichts zu tun, also kann man über andere herziehen. Und das alles unter dem Schutzmantel der Internetanonymität.

Das deine Schwester nun auch diesem Wahnsinn verfallen ist, tut mir einerseits leid. Andererseits ist das nunmal überall so. Wenn ich anfange mich in der Tuningszene aufzuhalten, dann bin ich zu Beginn auch erstmals der Neuling. Hab keine Ahnung von Einspritzverhältnissen, etc.
Ein paar Monate später jongliere ich jedoch auch bereits mit Mischverhältnisen herum. So läuft das nunmal bei Hobbys.
Jedes Hobby hat eine eigene Sprache und von Hobby zu Hobby ist diese entweder schwerer oder leichter zu lernen. Und WoWisch ist nunmal nicht allzu schwer.

Schlimm an der Ganzen Sache ist jedoch, dass sich die allgemeine negative Stimmung der Bevölkerung nun auch in die virtuelle Welt ausbreitet und dadurch eine intolerante Gemeinschaft entsteht.
Einen Wandel kann man nicht entgegen wirken oder ihn gar stoppen. Man kann ihn aber in eine andere Richtung lenken. Denkt das nächste mal darüber nach, wenn ihr einer ernsten Frage eine nicht so nette Antwort entgegenschmettern wollt.

LG
Raz


----------



## HailPedro (8. April 2009)

sehr schöne geschichte, die den wandel in wow widerspiegelt. gerne erinnere ich mich zurück, so kurz nach dem release als KEINER ahnung hatte, (fast)alle freundlich waren und ich selbst keinen plan von meinem char hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (8. April 2009)

*lach*@ tikume . dafür müsst ich mal nen Char erstellen.

@ TE: "nur" eine Story oder echt? eigentlich egal, denn DAS triffts. "TE trifft WoW-Spieler kritisch".

Grüße


----------



## Altsahir (8. April 2009)

Ich bin ein Schokokrümel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr netter Beitrag, kann Dir nur voll und ganz recht geben. Und ja, ich habe ihn ganz gelesen.


----------



## Gronn (8. April 2009)

Und wieviel dieser Deutschen spieler sind Österreicher oder Schweizer ? Würd ich gerne wissen danke.


----------



## Nimeroth (8. April 2009)

Schöner Text, sehr angenehm zu lesen. Leider ist das ganze auch noch wahr, wenn auch sehr Uhrzeitabhängig.
Ohne mit Vorurteilen um mich zu werfen, spiele nach 24.00Uhr und du hast es plötzlich mit einer ganz anderen
Art Menschen zu tun.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Weil die Leute selbst nicht in der Lage sind auch nur annähernd normal zu schreiben.



naja wen man selber so ist wie die anderen wird es sich nie verändern, jemand der fragt was das bedeutet und man flamed ihn naja ich weis ja net ^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (8. April 2009)

falls die geschichte nicht erfunden ist, dann für deine schwester mal, auf den richtigen weg der kommunikation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja, was ist ohf?


----------



## Earthhorn (8. April 2009)

ohf = old hillsbrad foothills = Hdz1


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Du hast dich tatsächlich durch den ganzen Text gelesen?



Gerne sogar. 
Bis zum Ende.
Ich fand die Farben schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich habe meine Freundin angelernt und es hat nicht lange gedauert bis ich anfing, sie was zu fragen.
Sie hat einfach das bessere Gedächtnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich versuche auch ein delikater Krümel zu sein, aber leicht ist das nicht immer.

Die Unholde sind leider nicht nur auf der Seite der erfahrenen Spieler sondern auch bei den unbedarften Neuen.
So mancher karitativer Einsatz meinerseits produzierte in Folge einen dauerspammenden Stalker, der jedesmal wenn ich on kam Gold, Begleitung oder Ratschläge forderte, unabhängig davon ob ich grade in einer Instanz oder sonstwie beschäftigt war oder nicht.

Insofern möchte  ich die Krümmelei über alle ausbreiten und zum allgemeinen Wohlgeschmack aufrufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (8. April 2009)

Das Problem ist wohl, dass wow so populär ist, dass halt mal jeder Honk spielt. Würd mich mal interessieren, ob die Schwachkopfdichte in kleineren MMORPGs auch so hoch ist.


----------



## Escalion (8. April 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben!
Es wird in sehr launigen Worten die (leider) reale Situation wiedergegeben.

Und was lernen wir daraus?

Seid nett zueinander, denkt daran, dass jeder mal klein anfängt und helfen sehr ehrenhaft ist.

Meine Freundin und ich haben es uns zur Regel gemacht, auf vernünftige Fragen freundlich zu antworten und auch (oder besser gesagt vor allem) offensichtlichen Anfängern auf die Sprünge zu helfen. 
Aber wir verlangen dafür immer Bezahlung.
Der Chat lautet dann in etwa so: 

_"So, nun zu meiner Bezahlung für die Hilfe"
_Man merkt wie auf der anderen Seite der Leitung das Kinn runterklapt - nun haben wir die Aufmerksamkeit die wir wollen.
_"Nein, ich will kein Gold oder Gegenstände!"_
Auf der anderen Seit spürt man nun ein "Hä?" oder auch ein "Puh!".
_"Aber ich erwarte als Bezahlung, dass du dich daran erinnerst dass dir selber geholfen wurde und dass du das an andere die Hilfe und Unterstützung brauchen weitergibst."_

Das wird meist auch sehr erleichtert und erfreut zugesagt - der Schock am Anfang sollte für ein bleibendere Erinnnerung sorgen ;-)

Vielleicht haben wir damit dem einen oder er anderen die Augen geöffnet noch bevor sie in die Überheblichkeitsfalle getappt sind.

Und so verbleibe ich mit dem wiederholten Aufruf:

_*Seid nett zueinander!*_


----------



## computerblicker (8. April 2009)

Wie wahr, wie verdammt wahr!

Ich bin auch einer der Spieler die nem "Newbie" mal 1-2 G in die Handdrücken und viel Spaß schreiben, warum ich das mache, mir gefällt einfach der Name, dass Aussehen des Charakters und man erkennt wenn ein Newbie sich in SW immer und immer wieder verläuft.
Leute die aber schreien "Plz givv 5G" bekommen von mir ab und an einen Whsiper "Frag doch deine nette Gilde und nerv uns hier nich" weil diese Leute sind weder neu noch wissen sie nich was sie da schreiben.

Hab auch schon einige fix durch DM o. Verlies gezogen, ohne TG, weil ich einfach an die Zeit zurück denke als mein kleiner Krieger mit Willenskraft (mhm...Gesundheitsreg), Trefferwertung, Krit und Def auf der Brust rumstand wie der letzte Depp und einfach nicht begreifen konnte wie 2 lvl70 Mobs im Schattenmondtal ihn umklatschen können. Anbei noch nem Skilltree der wohl iwie aus  20/20/19 bestand, halt einfach keine Ahnung gehabt.

Man lernt in WoW viel dazu, man hält viele schnell für Newbies aber manche dürfen einfach nicht vergessen wie sehr man sich damals über das 1. 60er Mount oder das erste "rare"(!) Item gefreut hat.

Ist eben wirklich schlimm geworden...denn die meißten Sätze bestehen aus "need Äpix, l2p und kackboon leave grp pls"
Wenn man für Newbies vor nem Boss steht und nicht sofort pulled wird derjenige sofort als nap abgestempelt, sry, aber nur weil man lvl80 ist heißt das nicht das man die Bosstaktiken auswendig kann, gibt schließlich auch Leute die den Boss zum ersten mal legen.

Btw: Super Thread, baut mich auf das es noch Leute gibt die so denken wie ich

So Long,
Euphrasia (Shattrath)


----------



## Cera2 (8. April 2009)

Find ich Klasse, hat Spaß gemacht es zu lesen.

Stimmt auch, in meiner sehr aktiven Zeit gehörte ich auch zur letzteren Sorte.
Ich hab nur mit Gilde, RL Freunden oder Ingame Kumpels Inis + Raids gemacht.
Rnd könnte ja ne Zumutung werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem blieb ich immer freundlich, habe aber ab und zu rumgeprahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so!


----------



## MadMat (8. April 2009)

Escalion schrieb:


> Der Chat lautet dann in etwa so:
> 
> _"So, nun zu meiner Bezahlung für die Hilfe"
> _Man merkt wie auf der anderen Seite der Leitung das Kinn runterklapt - nun haben wir die Aufmerksamkeit die wir wollen.
> ...



So hab ichs früher auch mal gemacht. Heut helf ich und schwupp,,, bin weg. Manchmal trifft man aber Leute, mit denen man dann öfter was unternimmt.
Im Übrigen hab ich mal in einem 25er gemeint (weil mal wieder über 50% der Leute die waren, die man immer in den Rdm trifft): wir wäre es, wenn wir eine eigene GIlde gründen, dann ist es kein RDM mehr. (klar war nur ein Scherz).

Btw: Ohrensammler : geht mir auch so. Meine Freundin hat eigt mit angefangen, damit wir zusammen wow spielen (zocken) können.
Aber inzwischen berichtigt sie mich dann immer, wenn ich was Falsches - in Sachen Positionen/Gebieten - sage.

Grüße


----------



## Ayi (8. April 2009)

Manche Leute sind auch auf 80 noch Noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand den Text gut, da ist was wahres dran. Ich persönlich versuch jedenfalls, auch Neulingen gegenüber freundlich zu sein, jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


----------



## oens (8. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> "What does IT stand for?"



IT= Icy Touch *gg*


btt: nette geschichte, egal ob erfunden oder wirklich passiert...sie KÖNNTE der realität entsprungen sein da es einem bekannten von mir genauso ergangen ist...nur hat er wegen den ganzen gimps um ihn rum den spass am spiel nie so richtig gefunden und zockt nun hdro


----------



## Bröselmonster (8. April 2009)

Schön geschrieben musste net selten schmuntzeln wegen eigenen Erinnerungen.
Übrigens habe ähnliches "Experiment bei meinem kleinen Bruder und meiner kleinen Schwester versucht.
Erstaunlich wie ähnlich das Ergebnis ist.
Mfg 

Ich


----------



## hunter2701 (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen dich jemand nach der abkürzung frägt? antwortest mit lol, noob?



da stimme ich dir zu, das ist ein ganz erbärmliches verhalten.
es gibt viele die mit wow erst angefangen haben, und dann gleich *lol,noob* zu schreiben, zeigt eigentlich nur die eigene inkompetenz, mehr als 3 worte unfallfrei schreiben zu können.


----------



## Raveless (8. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Text!

Ich persönlich gebe gerne mal einem neuen Spieler, bei dem man es wirklich merkt das er neu ist, 10 Gold in die Hand, zeige Ihm wo sein Klassenlehrer ist, wo er sich essen und trinken kaufen kann oder gebe Ihm noch eine Tasche obendrein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erinnere mich gerne zurück wie ich mich damals mit meinem grünen Orc Hexer über jede fertige Quest und jedes angestiegene Level gefreut habe.
Das Gefühl beim ersten Mount mit Level 30 war unbeschreiblich, ja es war quasi toll ein Noob zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Questen bis Level 10 im Tal der Prüfungen. *gg*
Das erste mal Orgrimmar betreten (habe noch gefühlte 100 Screenshots^^) und die ersten Quests im riesigen Brachland wo viele Leute rumliefen und für die ersten Instanzen suchten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, das war noch toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long,
Helft den neuen Spielern und denkt an eure ersten Level und Stunden von World of Warcraft zurück. =)

Greetz,
Tobi


----------



## Fusssi (8. April 2009)

Da WoW sehr groß geworden ist bildet es nun mal einen realen querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft.

Und so ist es auch kein wunder das sich die Com. genau so gibt. Geh mal raus auf die Staße, in irgendeinen Jugendclub, ne Kneipe oder weiß der Fuchs wo man so hin geht, da kannst dann sehen wie rau die Gesellschaft und die Kommunikation geworden sind.

Fazit: WoW kann nicht anders sein!


----------



## Rotel (8. April 2009)

Im Prinzip geht es ja auch nicht darum, Maladin, dass die Sprache im Wandel ist. Sowas bestreite ich hier nicht. Selbst ertappe ich mich immer wieder mit diversen Abkürzungen, daher auch der Seitenhieb auf mich selbst mit der Bewerbung in fünf Sprachen.

Wenn jedoch jemand schreibt: "Sorry ich bin neu hier" und man reagiert wie im ersten Post beschrieben, nämlich wie ein Affe dem man die Banane weggenommen hat, ist das heute nicht mehr stellvertretend für das Verhalten einzelner, sondern traurigerweiser vieler. 

Raziel bringt es faktisch auf den Punkt.

Zitat: "Denkt das nächste mal darüber nach, wenn ihr einer ernsten Frage eine nicht so nette Antwort entgegenschmettern wollt."

Vileicht sollte man sich mal daran besinnen wie es war, als man noch WoW-Windeln hatte. Moral Apostel hin oder her, ich denke wenn sich jeder mal daran besinnen würde wie froh er war, damals, als ihm verständlich und gut geholfen wurde. Ob von Freunden oder Fremden.


----------



## urgestein (8. April 2009)

Ein wirklich gelungner Post.
Hat Spass gemacht ihn zu lesen,was leider immer seltener wird.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen,dass WoW ,noch ziemlich human ist.

Geht mal Internationale MMO's spielen,dann schämt ihr euch schon nach 10 Minuten das ihr Deutsche seid.
Ich schweife mal kurz aus,auch wenn es niemanden interessiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab knapp 3 Jahre lang Silkroad Online gespielt.Quasi vom Anfang bis zu meinem Freiwilligen Ende. 
Die Community besticht dort nur durch botter und anderer cheater heraus,dass war es dann auch.
Nettigkeiten a la "Fack Mada (?????) sind eher als "Guten Tag" zu verstehen.Schlimm genug das sie es überhaupt verstehen.
Und dann gibt es noch den schönsten Teil der Community.Die "Scheiss Türke,Asiat,Pole,Russe,Ami etc. etc." Fraktion.
Spielen ein Koreanisches Spiel und sind Ausländerfeindlich.......... Ja nee ist kla.....Ich bestell meine Pommes auch immer in der Sparkasse......

Es gibt überall irgendwelche Spinner,die einfach nicht verstehen wollen das man auch mal höflich sein darf.Insofern sie es gelernt haben.
Genau da kommt dann aber auch das RL ins Spiel.Wenn man sich "draussen" so benimmt,wird man bestimmt sehr weit kommen.
Bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch ist dein Gegenüber nicht das "opfa" und er will auch nicht deinen Skill wissen.
Wann du dich aus dem Gespräch ausloggst bestimmt er,denn ALT F4 funktioniert da leider nicht so ......


----------



## wolkentaenzer (8. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Manchmal reagiere ich mich ab indem ich im Handelschat schreibe "Noch ein DD für OHF, dann go!".
> Und wenn jemand fragt was OHF sei antworte ich dann "Lol, noob".



^^ der ist gut *G*


----------



## Slavery (8. April 2009)

Escalion schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben!
> Es wird in sehr launigen Worten die (leider) reale Situation wiedergegeben.
> 
> Und was lernen wir daraus?
> ...




Freut mich, dass es noch so hilfsbereite Wow´ler gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber manche werden dir noch bevor du "Nein, ich will kein Gold oder Gegenstände" schreiben kannst, n´ ordentliches "Ey lol, FU du Kackboon ey" reindrücken, oder is das etwa noch nie passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (8. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip geht es ja auch nicht darum, Maladin, dass die Sprache im Wandel ist.



Ich wollte eigentlich nicht nur sagen, das Freundlichkeit wichtig ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach selten aber eben zu oft hat man es mit *hüst* unfreundliches Wort *hüst* zu tun. Das ist dann halt Pech.

Ich merke es an meinem Raid - da sind einige wirklich nette Leute drin. Teils auch um die 14-18 Jahre. Wer sich daneben benimmt, fliegt der Rest, der übrig bleibt, trägt dann zum Spielspaß bei.

/wink maladin


----------



## Lokibu (8. April 2009)

Ich frage mich jedesmal auf welche Server ihr spielt.. Ich bekomme sowas nie mit. Außer in der Suche redet niemand mit mir per Abkürzung. Ich selber nutze keine Abkürzungen, außer die von den Inis. Sobald jemand "gogo" schreibt, melde ich mich nicht bei der Gruppe an. 

Vielleicht ist das ja bei mir so, weil ich gewisse Leute, die mit Ausdrücken wie "gogo" oder "Lfm" etc. kommen, einfach meide. Und zweitens liegts auch manchmal an der Uhrzeit. Besonders morgens und abends ist das recht angenehm.

Hat eigentlich schon die Frage beantwortet was LW heißt? Ich kenne das auch nicht.

Letzens habe ich mit meinem DK versucht die Anfangsquest wegen Ruf zu erledigen. Und da fragt mich ein LVL1-Char tatsächlich jemand wie die Freundlichkeit etc. auf unserem Server so ist.

Also wenn man sowas schon fragen muss, frage ich mich echt, wie es auf anderen Servern zugeht.

Aber auch mal was neben dem Thema. Gestern wollte ich abends noch schnell mit meinen Twink DK-Tank Halle der Blitze machen. Melde mich also in der Suche an. Dann denke ich mir, mal schauen wer noch drinsteht. Da befanden sich in der Suche 10 Dks und sonst keiner *gg*.

Da fällt mir auch ein, dass letztens einer in die Gruppe gekommen ist, die aus 3 DKs bestand und 1 Heiler.  Der erste Satz war "Soviele DKs, wie ist Wow so heruntergekommen". Hey glaube der Rest der Gruppe war genauso begeistet wie ich, allerdings hat keiner ein Wort geäußert. Also in der Ini dann gequestet. Und dreimal dürft ihr raten, wer beim ersten Wipe abgehauen ist? 

Also man erkennt schon, wen man eigentlich mitnehmen möchte und wen nicht. Also bei vielen ist das so. Manche geben sich leider erst mittendrin zu erkennen. Z.B. ein T7 Magier, der sich beschwert dass in Violette Festung das Aggro vom Tank nicht gehalten wird. Allerdings war der Tank nur soweit ausgerüstet, dass er mit den Hero Inis begonnen hat und das Aggro von einem T7 Magier der gleich AOE macht bestimmt nicht halten konnte.


----------



## The Future (8. April 2009)

Echt gutgeschriebener text leider zu viel war.


ich bemühe mich auch möglichst in ganzen sätzen zu antworten.


wenn aber jemand schreibt: Heal? dann kann ich darauf nur schreiben: Klaus?


----------



## vickie (8. April 2009)

Sehr nette Story.
Da ich WoW auch vom ersten Tag an Spiele kann ich den wandel nur bestätigen.

Aber eine Frage, wofür steht die Abkürzung "HDH" ?
Nennt mich gerne deswegen "Gimp" oder "Kackboon" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich weiß einfach nicht was das heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

hütte der heiler? im alterac


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. April 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Sehr nette Story.
> Da ich WoW auch vom ersten Tag an Spiele kann ich den wandel nur bestätigen.
> 
> Aber eine Frage, wofür steht die Abkürzung "HDH" ?
> ...



HDF = Halt die Fr... du weisst schon da wo die Mahlzeiten rein und die Wörter raus kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: mist verlesen


----------



## The Future (8. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> HDF = Halt die Fr... du weisst schon da wo die Mahlzeiten rein und die Wörter raus kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er fragte nach HDH

HDH= Hyper Dmg Healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (8. April 2009)

wirklich Sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs ganz gelesen, musste schmunzeln und habe auch das ein oder andere wiederentdeckt was auf meim server so abgeht^^

ich selbst versuche immer höflich und freundlich zu sein.. ich weiß ja auch nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (8. April 2009)

Hey ech tolle geschichte 

Meiner schwester gings genau so.....

nur hat sie nun wegen zu vielen schlechten erfahrungen aufgehört wow zu zocken...

vieleicht auch besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst bin meist auch freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und fang erst mit WoWisch an nach dem ich die frage : "bist neu bei WoW?" gestellt habe 

Weiter experimentieren und noch mehr texte schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Brave meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn auch mimimi xD


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> er fragte nach HDH
> 
> HDH= Hyper Dmg Healer
> 
> ...



wtf was den das?^^


----------



## The Future (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf was den das?^^


naja der macht den eigenen einheiten dmg beim healen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ne ich weiss ja nicht mal was HDH heißt war nur geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> er fragte nach HDH



Ups stimmt *schäm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregodis (8. April 2009)

Dem Thread Ersteller : 

Gratulation du hast die Community mit 100% begeistert. Solche Texte sind hier echt mangel Ware.
Dein Thema über das Verhalten der Spieler ist zu 100% zutreffend, hier merkt man das sich machne in der Community in die Richtung der Steinzeit wandeln.

Aber von meiner Seite aus : Respekt du schilders das Leben eines möchtegern Progamers mit 12 Jahren und Windel um das Becken damit er nicht aufstehn muss weil er andere Gankt besser als manche Kritiker die dafür bezahlt werden und zu 90% nicht wissen wie es im Spiel wirklich abgeht.


*100% Zustimm*


----------



## MadMat (8. April 2009)

HDH -> Hütte der Heiler -....- Friedhof der Horde in deren Base (Altherac Tal (Battleground)-> auch AV genannt)

LW -> Leerwandler / Void. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der TE den LW des WL meint, wenn der andere Spieler Banz haben will. WoWisch ist.....doof.

Leerwandler vom Warlock (WL (Hexer)) rannte sicher mit dem Mob zur Wand, obwohl er 'nen Bann(Zauber) sprechen sollte.......welche Ini?
Todesminen hat nichts zum "bannen". Entweder das passt nun, oder ich lieg mit WOWisch voll daneben. Mehrere Jahre zeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Sache mit OHF gefiel mir ja so sehr.... was ich gern mache ist bei:

/2 : Lfm DM - oder wer zieht mich DM?

*grübel* <klick auf Charnamen>   -- aha... lvl 10 der will sicher TM (Todesminen, leider sehr gern DeathMines (DM) genannt)

/2 bist Du nicht bisschen jung für DireMaul? (auch DM, aber Düsterbruch - schon blöd, wenns mal deutsch und mal englisch ist)

Grüße


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> naja der macht den eigenen einheiten dmg beim healen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie gesagt HDH steht/stand für Hütte der Heiler im AV

heute heist sie ja Heilerhütte der Froswölfe da es nun eigentlich HDF sein sollte wegen abkürzung naja bleibt bei den meisten das HDH drin ich meine man kann schlecht sagen wen jemand fragt wohin doer taktik und man sagt alle durchrushen und HDF gehen naja hört sich komisch an^^


----------



## Secondsight (8. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Schöner Text, sehr angenehm zu lesen. Leider ist das ganze auch noch wahr, wenn auch sehr Uhrzeitabhängig.
> Ohne mit Vorurteilen um mich zu werfen, spiele nach 24.00Uhr und du hast es plötzlich mit einer ganz anderen
> Art Menschen zu tun.
> 
> ...



/signed
Ich habe keine "festen" online Zeiten aber ich war schon zur jeder Uhrzeit mal Online und Spiele nun wirklich nur noch ab 8 Uhr Abends nicht nur aus gründen wie z.B. der tatsache das ich erst gegen 6 von der uni Heim komme sondern auch weil sich ab da an eine etwas nettere Community auffhält. Natürlich gibts es dort wie immer auch Ausnahmen.

Zum TE schön beschrieben nette Geschichte mit homen Wahrheitsanteil.


----------



## Jesbeel (8. April 2009)

meiner einer war vor einiger zeit (eher schon ne kleine ewigkeit) mal in der todesmine, weil ich mit meinem priester den plöten papagei haben wollt
also nix wie hin
vor der Ini lag die leiche von so nem kleinen priester rum - ich mitleid und den armen gerezzt
der hat sich ziemlich gefreut 
ich hab ihn dann gefragt, ob er lust hat mit in die ini zu gehen
er total begeistert - also eingeladen
hab ihm dann gesagt, das ich gern den papagei haben will, er alles andere einstecken kann, aber bitte etwas hinter mir bleiben soll, damit er nich stirbt, weil er dank seines levels alles pullt (er war lvl 16 zu dem zeitpunkt)
alles klar - hat er verstanden
wir also zack ab in die hoehle
vorm ini-portal stand dann noch son lvl 19 schurke 
"ey ich will mit"
keine frage oder auch nur der ansatz von nem bitte
naja, ich hat nen guten tag, also den auch noch eingeladen
ihm das selbe erklaert wie vorher dem priester

ok, wir also rein in die ini - der schurke stuermt voran - pullt so gefuehlte 20 mobs und stirbt
die beschimpfungen die dann von ihm kamen, erspar ich mir
der kleine priester mit totalem unverstaendniss auf den ton und auch auf die abkuerzungen reagiert
da iss der schurke dann voll abgegangen
ich hab bisher selten jemanden aus der grp geschmissen, aber der flog direkt

der kleine priester war wohl etwas ueberfordert mit der ganzen situation und wie jemand so schrecklich sein kann

spaetestens da war mir klar - der iss wirklich nen neu im spiel und ich hab ihn dann ma an die virtuelle hand genommen und ihm son bisschen was erklaert

inzwischen ist er 80 und ingame einer meiner besten freunde
ok, er ist nach wie vor nen casual gamer und hat auch keine grossen ambitionen zu raiden
wir machen gelegentlich mal ne hero zusammen und er fragt mir manchmal immer noch loecher in den bauch, wie er den seinen priester verbessern kann

vor kurzem hat er mir mal gesagt, das er wohl nicht lang weitergespielt haett, wenn er am anfang nich so tolle hilfe bekommen haett


----------



## DarkSlime (8. April 2009)

Ne HDH heißt wie schon vorhin geschrieben wurde: Hütte der Heiler im Alteractal.
Hatte da auch so meine Probleme herauszufinden was das heißt als ich angefangen hatte zu spielen^^.
Ich persöhnlich versuche mich auch immer in ganzen Sätzen zu äußern, doch auf die Groß-Kleinschreibung achte ich im Spiel nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke auch das man sich immer an die Spieler erinnert die nett waren und einen nicht zugeflamed haben mir irgendwelchen Beleidigungen etc.

Letztens habe ich das auch gemerkt, ein Hexer fragte mich ob ich mit nach Naxx kommen würde denn sie suchten noch einen Healer,(spiele einen Healschami). Erstmal antwortete ich mit "Ja klar gerne", danach fragte ich mich woher er weiß das ich ein Healer bin das fragte ich natürlich sofort den Hexer. Er antwortete mit: "Ich kenne dich noch aus BC Zeiten, du warst mal mit mir Kara etc. und bist mir aufgefallen, warst sehr gut und ziemlich nett was man von anderen nicht behaupten kann."

Das hat mich natürlich ziemlich gefreut und zeigt das man durch gutes Verhalten wirklich Eindruck hinterlassen kann.


----------



## Lord Kain (8. April 2009)

Habs gelesen und muss sagen ich beantworte die Fragen die im Allgemeinen Chat geschrieben werden auch immer. Und das gerne und in ganzen Worten^^. Ich hab schon Leute von Darnassus nach Sturmwind begleitet als es die Schiffverbindung noch nicht gab. Hey ich bin Jäger hatte nix zu tun und mit Aspekt müssen die "Newbies" nicht so lange laufen. Ich dackel auch mal zum Arathihochland und kauf für jemanden die Kochskillbücher weil der da noch net war und net weiß wo das ist. 

Und LW -> falls du das wirklich nicht weißt^^ das ist die blaue Mülltüte die Hexern manchmal nach rennt - sprich Leerwandler.
Edit: Mist da war wer schneller ^^

Was mir mal passiert ist: Ich lauf grad durch Düsterbruch (Langeweile, Style-items, Erfolge usw.^^) und mich wispert einer an ob ich Zitat: "du? lfg grp hds/hdb? need dd! bock?" Mein erster Gedanke war: Wie zum Geier finden die mich? Och ich guck mal ob ein 80er in ner Classic-Ini rumrennt und frag den mal? wtf?! Mein zweiter Gedanke war: Wieso sollte ich in Düsterbruch ne Gruppe suchen?! Mein dritter Gedanke war: Können die sich Wörter die länger als 4 Zeichen sind net merken? Und net mal jemand den ich kannte bzw der mich kennt. Hab als Antwort gegeben: "Ne bin DBN TR wegen VdT, kurz vor 3W" Wer mit Abkürzungen rumschmeisst kriegt das auch wieder^^.

Anmerkung: Ne bin DBN TR wegen VdT, kurz vor 3W -> Nein ich mache grade in Düsterbruch Nord Tribut-Runs wegen der Waffe Verderben der Treants und bin grade vor der dritten Wache. xD

mfg Lord Kain


----------



## MadMat (8. April 2009)

@Jesbeel: kommt mir FAST bekannt vor. hab auch "kleine" mit durchgekloppt, wegen papagei ;-) und auf der suche nach dem brustteil (defias) beim endboss.
der arme (l11) ist zwar manchmal gestorben, aber hat sich dann in schattenform verzogen und artig gewartet ... nur leider die pat hat ihn eher gesehen. passiert. er war froh durch zu sein.  anderen hab ich im low-bereich auch mal bei groben richtungen deren klassen geholfen. den feinschliff mussten sie natürlich später selbst raussuchen. zu items geraten oder abgeraten usw.

@ DarkSlime: Solche Erfahrungen kenn ich auch. Man trifft plötzlich Leute wieder, wo man erst einmal 2 Tage über deren Namen grübelt.
Geil war letzt auch: Im Raid, mit Shadow.....TS on... dann einer: Die Stimme kenn ich doch, hast Du nicht nen Schurken? ... öhmm Ja.... ;-)

Teilweise hat man echt super Leute in Raids, wo man gern weiter ansetzen würde, aber es zerschlägt sich dann doch. Schade.

@ Kain: ich nenn die Mülltüte dennoch IMMER Leerwandler oder "Hohlroller", aber NIEMALS Void
Mit Jäger mal Leute von Menethil nach Ironforge oder anders herum ist auch ne nette Sache, wenn man lange Weile hat. Es geht echt schneller, denn der Weg ist
brutal lang.

Grüße


----------



## Vvardenfell (8. April 2009)

Hey , ein wirklich sehr gelungener post, 

solch eine geschichte hab ich auch schon miterleben müssen als ich meiner Freundin das spiel näher bringen wollte.
Leider hat diese story kein "Happy End" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit lvl 20 haben 4 twinks in BSF auf ihr rumgehakt. da half "es ist doch nur ein Spiel" auch net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. April 2009)

Hmm wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es hinaus.

Ich helfe lieber jemanden der grad mit WoW angefangen hat als nem 80er zu erklähren "Fürs Wiederbeleben als Schami brauchst du Ankh oder die Glyphe) Schon passiert... 

Wir haben alle mal mit Lvl 1 angefangen, Ebay Käufer ausgenommen und wir ham alle mal da gestanden wie die Kuh wenns blitzt wenn gesagt wurde "Ey Schami warum hast du deine Totems nich geskillt, Ich brauch Wf(2) und nich Wf(1)  .. "Hähh was hast du gesagt geht das auf Deutsch bitte ?"

Bei "Lowies" hab Ich heute immer ein Nachsehen wenn die mal etwas Nicht wissen. Was man bei manchen 80er nicht wirklich entschuldigen kann.  Siehe Beispiel mit Ankh

btw: WUnderbar geschrieben =)


----------



## Mirage001 (8. April 2009)

Made my day...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (8. April 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Hmm wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es hinaus.
> 
> Ich helfe lieber jemanden der grad mit WoW angefangen hat als nem 80er zu erklähren "Fürs Wiederbeleben als Schami brauchst du Ankh oder die Glyphe) Schon passiert...
> 
> ...


das mit den Ankhs liegt an den Leuten die nicht lesen können oder wollen.


----------



## Imira (8. April 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> ....
> Btw: Ohrensammler : geht mir auch so. Meine Freundin hat eigt mit angefangen, damit wir zusammen wow spielen (zocken) können.
> Aber inzwischen berichtigt sie mich dann immer, wenn ich was Falsches - in Sachen Positionen/Gebieten - sage.
> 
> Grüße



Da sieht mans dann: Frauen haben nen miesen Orientierungssinn, außer im Spiel, ist bei mir genauso. Wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin brauch ich nach 10m n Navi, und bei WoW muss ich meinem Freund immer alle Wege beschreiben.


----------



## MadMat (8. April 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Da sieht mans dann: Frauen haben nen miesen Orientierungssinn, außer im Spiel, ist bei mir genauso. Wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin brauch ich nach 10m n Navi, und bei WoW muss ich meinem Freund immer alle Wege beschreiben.



Ähm.. die Wege findet sie in WoW nicht wirklich. Sie weiss wie die Mobs / NPC heissen, wo die sind, aber mal schnell durch ne Ini rennen oder was in Nordend finden ist schwer. Ohne das jetzt negativ zu bewerten. Nur interessant, wie verschieden Leute sind. ich hingegen weis zwar nimmer wie die NPC heissen, aber
wie ich hin komm. Z.B. (mal ein total blödes Bsp): Wo gibts das Kochbuch (low Lvl): ka wie der heisst, aber... dahin fliegen, dann laufen....2. Abzwig rechts.. gerade aus.. blabla. oder: öhm.. ich reit hin und hols. Aber dann ich wieder: Wer wollte dat >item hier einsetzen< haben? ... ja der und der, der ist da und da.

btw: ich würd eher in die falsche ini rennen und alles verkloppen, um festzustellen, der der npc/mob da gar nicht ist. nein: ich gehöre nicht zu: erst umhauen, dann fragen, sondern weil ich der meinung war, dass der da war.

AHHH jAA...


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. April 2009)

sehr schön geschrieben und angenehm zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (8. April 2009)

Super story und deine Erfahrungen deckt sich 1:1 mit meiner erfahrung nur wars ned meine schwester sondern meine freundin die angefangen hat. Vor 2wochen hat die Schwester der besagten Freundin auch angefangen zu spielen und ich beobachte das selbe. Es ist echt traurig was mittlerweile mit der Community geschieht... in Westfall und Rotkammgebirge erst recht... ist es derzeit fast unmöglich zu questen, da lvl 80er-ichbinsoimba!!!111einseinself idioten rumhüpfen und die Questgeber umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das nicht 10min. lang sondern teilweise Stundenlag -.-''

Das witzigste Erlebniss war im Kloster als n Priest in die grp kam der meinte, dass meine freundin (dudu) heale nicht genug und es ginge ihm zu langsam, da ich sie ned überfordern wollte wenn 10mobs auf mir rumhämmern. Dann war n Wipe weil der priester halt noch n paar dazu gepullt hatte weils dann schneller geht ^^ ... meine freundin sich selber healte anstatt mich (typischer anfänger fehler... ) Er schrieb im Chat was wir beide denn für Kacknoobs und nix können darauf gabs von mir n Kick... darauf folgten 2 leav weil sie meinten, dass wir das zu 4t nicht mehr schaffen ...und schlussendlich hab ich mit der Freundin zu 2t das Kloster gesäubert ganz gemütlich und ohne Wipe ^^ (Sie war ned auf heal geskillt und ich ned auf schutz, aber es ging 1A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem konnten wir uns alle tollen dropps für uns sichern xDD supa)
 Das mit dem Kloster fanden wir so toll, dass wir auch andere innis zu 2t machten mit erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dauert zwa länger und man muss cih teilweise gut absprechen, aber es ist spannender als mit irgendwelchen wannabes durch ne inni rennen und blöd rumflamen wenns nicht so läuft wie sies wollen.

so long


----------



## _Raziel_ (8. April 2009)

Die Sache mit der Höflichkeit kann nur leider auch ziemlich schnell in die Hose gehen bzw. einen negativen Nebeneffekt haben.

Meine Freundesliste bspw. ist rappelvoll. Ich muss ständig einen rausschmeissen, damit ich einen 'neuen' hinzufügen kann. Das ging soweit, dass ich mit diesem AddOn, bei dem man Notizen machen konnte, vor dem Patch, bei dem Blizzard das selber eingebracht hat, ellenlange Beschreibungen hinzufügen musste um selber zu wissen, wer das da ist.
Heute setze ich nicht mehr alle Leute auf die Liste, die mehr als einmal mit mir unterwegs sind/waren.

Sie jedoch schon, da ich kaum einloggen kann ohne das sich gefühlte 100 WIM Fenster aufploppen. Und dann is da wieder das Problem mit der Erinnerung, wer das noch war auf der anderen Leitung.


----------



## MadMat (8. April 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Super story und deine Erfahrungen deckt sich 1:1 mit meiner erfahrung nur wars ned meine schwester sondern meine freundin die angefangen hat. Vor 2wochen hat die Schwester der besagten Freundin auch angefangen zu spielen und ich beobachte das selbe. Es ist echt traurig was mittlerweile mit der Community geschieht... in Westfall und Rotkammgebirge erst recht... ist es derzeit fast unmöglich zu questen, da lvl 80er-ichbinsoimba!!!111einseinself idioten rumhüpfen und die Questgeber umhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und schon wieder ich mit meinem senf dazu.

kommt auf Lvl an, wo ihr Kloster wart. Ich hab sicher gerade verpasst, was für eine Klasse Du gespielt hast, aber manche Combos ergänzen sich gut.
kloster und selbst ulda zu zweit (low-char) geht inzwischen, mal ehrlich: einfach rein und versuchen. ist wirklich so. die inis sind sowas von leicht geworden :/
wenn die combo nicht so perfekt ist, dann zu dritt. nur (du hast recht) bisschen zeit und bereitschaft zu nem "wipe" (bei 2 .. ist auch einer) muss da sein.

grüße


----------



## Fahak (8. April 2009)

also ich muss sagen das das mit undfreundlich auch bei mir so war als ich angefangen hatte aber das nur am rande.Ich bin inzwischen einer von denen dass wenn im /2 gefragt wird ob ihn ma fix einer rf ziehen kann ihn sofort zieht und ab und zu habe ich solche twinks von den mba roxort leuten am hals. denn kommen meistens sachen wie du kack boon warum pullste nich die ganze ini und dein pet kann die doch auch klatschen wieso machste nich auf aggressiv usw. 
dies wird den doch schon nervig aber da man ja nur nett sein will zieh ich se trotzdem durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magazad (8. April 2009)

Nicht Schlecht da wird man selber an die ersten Tage in diesem Spiel erinnert. Hat sich super gelesen und ich kenne das irgendwie selber von meiner Sis^^.


----------



## michi002 (8. April 2009)

sehr netter beitrag

Ich bin sowieso auch ein verfechter der deutschen sprache in wow.
Und ja es wird für neulinge echt immer schwerer in wow fuß zu fassen, obohl wow als neuling immernoch am schönsten war.

Es mag zwar für eineige schockierend wirken aber ich würd sagen dass man anfangs wenn man nicht mit wow zurechtkommt (wegen den leuten) auf nem privatserver anfangen sollte. Hmm vielleicht ist das etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich will nichts gegen blizz sagen oder dass alle anfänger auf privatservern spielen sollen damit nur vollpros auf blizz spielen. Es hat für anfänger nur vorteile wenn man auf nem besagten server angefangen hat. Die leute dort sind meistens nicht so unschmackhafte Krümel sondern sind noch richtig nett weil es auf diesen servern einfach zu wenig leute gibt um eitel zu sein. Ich hab selber auf nem privatserver angefangen und kann davon nur profitieren.

Auf blizz muss man sich einfach anfangs ne liste netter leute schaffen damit man wirklich spaß am spiel hat.


(und ja es gibt zu privatservern geteilte meinungen und das sollte auch keine werbung für sie sein)


----------



## valibaba (8. April 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> und schon wieder ich mit meinem senf dazu.
> 
> kommt auf Lvl an, wo ihr Kloster wart. Ich hab sicher gerade verpasst, was für eine Klasse Du gespielt hast, aber manche Combos ergänzen sich gut.
> kloster und selbst ulda zu zweit (low-char) geht inzwischen, mal ehrlich: einfach rein und versuchen. ist wirklich so. die inis sind sowas von leicht geworden :/
> ...



Wenn ich mit der freundin (wie eben erwähnt Dudu eule) unterwegs bin, dann spiele ich n Vergelter Pala... mit dem Kloster, das war so um lvl 35 rum... Ich glaube nicht, dass das an den innis selber liegt, dass diese leichter geworden sind. Die Attacken und Talentbäume werden ja fast bei jedem patch angepasst. Und dazu kommt auch, dass man eine gewisse übung hat wie man Spielt. Mir kam damals zu classic 1.0 das Kloster oder Uldaman z.B. richtig schwer vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich angefangen habe, da hab ich bis lvl 30 nicht gewusst, dass es einen Talentbaum gibt ^^ Das Hunter pet hatte ich erst mit lvl 17 weil mich wer in der DM n Kumpel gefragt hatte, wo ich meinen begleiter hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles kleine fehler, welche wenn man diese heute macht gleich geflamet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Früher wurde man noch darauf aufmerksam gemacht heute wird eigendlich fast nur noch geflamet. Ich liess letztens n Krieger Tank die Hügel der Klingenhauer tanken, der trank wasser wenn er etwsa angeschlagen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drauf kamen nur LoL's im Chat keiner belehrte ihn... ich hab dem Krieger dann erklärt, dass trinken nix für ihn bringt. 

Ich hab noch soviele Storys zur hand, weil ich in letzter zeit oft am twinken bin und zuhauf auf Neulinge-und IchbinIMBA-typen stosse.

schon wieder sooo long... ach verdammt ^^


----------



## MadMat (8. April 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit der freundin (wie eben erwähnt Dudu eule) unterwegs bin, dann spiele ich n Vergelter Pala... mit dem Kloster, das war so um lvl 35 rum... Ich glaube nicht, dass das an den innis selber liegt, dass diese leichter geworden sind. Die Attacken und Talentbäume werden ja fast bei jedem patch angepasst. Und dazu kommt auch, dass man eine gewisse übung hat wie man Spielt. Mir kam damals zu classic 1.0 das Kloster oder Uldaman z.B. richtig schwer vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HIHI @ Pet. ja aber passiert. Aber sowas findet man doch schnell, wenn man am Anfang ja eher questet. Naja, wie dem auch sei.
@Kloster: öhm...ja mit Lvl 35 kein Ding. Sind ja mit Hexe (meine Freundin) und ich Tankdose mehrmals durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ulda auch als es Mittel war.

Grüße


----------



## Camô (8. April 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Das deine Schwester nun auch diesem Wahnsinn verfallen ist, tut mir einerseits leid. Andererseits ist das nunmal überall so. Wenn ich anfange mich in der Tuningszene aufzuhalten, dann bin ich zu Beginn auch erstmals der Neuling. Hab keine Ahnung von Einspritzverhältnissen, etc.
> Ein paar Monate später jongliere ich jedoch auch bereits mit Mischverhältnisen herum. So läuft das nunmal bei Hobbys.
> Jedes Hobby hat eine eigene Sprache und von Hobby zu Hobby ist diese entweder schwerer oder leichter zu lernen. Und WoWisch ist nunmal nicht allzu schwer.
> LG
> Raz



Es IST aber nunmal nicht so. Es gibt Leute, die andere Spieler flamen oder etwas mißgönnen. Aber der Großteil der Community ist im Großen und Ganzen freundlich, es ist keineswegs der Lauf der Dinge, dass nette Leute verrohen. Bloß weil ich leidenschaftlich Fussball spiele, bin ich kein 2ter Lukas Podolski geworden.


----------



## Scrow (8. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nun möchte ich auch ein paar Sätze loswerden. Meiner Meinung nach sind der Großteil der Leute in WoW ganz normale Menschen mit Anstand und Niveau. Diese Menschen brauchen aber keine Aufmerksamkeit oder wollen sich nicht in den Mittelpunkt drängen. Somit fallen Sie auch nicht auf. Alleine hier im Forum werden sich jetzt viele angesprochen fühlen. Die Meisten lesen jedoch nur mit und denken sich Ihre Kommentare zu den einzelnen Beiträgen. Man muss auch nicht unnötig den Postcounter hochtrimmen um Anerkennung zu erhalten. 

Andere hingegen suchen förmlich die Aufmerksamkeit. Anscheinend erhalten sie davon im echten Leben nur wenig oder gar nichts. Da positives Auffallen sich aber als schwierig gestaltet, passiert es meist negativ.

Um es mit anderen Worten zu gestalten: "Ein schlechtes Ei verdirbt den ganzen Kuchen." 

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Metafari (8. April 2009)

he echt klasse dass das hier mal angesprochen wird !

stimme dir zu 100% zu 


ich selbst denke das ich einer der freundlichen wow-spieler bin, hab mir neulich zB nen 30er schurkin zur brust genommen ihr skilltipps gegeben uns ihr erklärt welche werte für sie wichtig sind hab ihr auch g angeboten aber das lehte sie strickt ab da sie sich das selbst erarbeiten wollte. sehr symphatisch! und auserdem freu ich mich immer über jedes dankbare wort von anfängern, das ist mir die mühe auf jeden fall wert! 

mfg 

meta


----------



## Arben (8. April 2009)

Tja, so ist das nunmal. Traurig aber wahr. Da kann man einfach nur versuchen immer nett zu sein.
Allerdings ist auch das schwer, ich helfe echt gerne und beantworte Fragen im /1 bzw /2 gerne. 

Allerdings muss man sich auch oft genug wüste Anschuldigungen und dergleichen gefallen lassen, wenn man mal keine Lust hat DM zu ziehen.

So far - immer nett bleiben.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. April 2009)

Metafari schrieb:


> he echt klasse dass das hier mal angesprochen wird !
> 
> stimme dir zu 100% zu
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rischtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (8. April 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Höflichkeit kann nur leider auch ziemlich schnell in die Hose gehen bzw. einen negativen Nebeneffekt haben.
> 
> Meine Freundesliste bspw. ist rappelvoll. Ich muss ständig einen rausschmeissen, damit ich einen 'neuen' hinzufügen kann.



Nun, grins, ich denke mit dem Problem kann man doch gut leben oder?! 

Es gibt dutzende und aberdutzende Beispiele positiver und negativer Erfahrungen. Das war von Anfang an klar. Trotzdem ist der gefühlte Kern leider auf Seiten der Waagschale zu finden wo "Affenzoo" draufsteht. Ich hoffe der Thread sensibilisiert jeden der ihn liest und soll insbesondere denen zeigen, welche nichts anderes kennen als die aktuelle Situation, dass es nicht nur anderst war anno dato, sondern mit dem Nötigen Willen der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein zu sein, auch anderst geht!


----------



## Skîpper (8. April 2009)

Ich stimme dem Thread-Eröffner auch voll und ganz zu.
Und es ist schön zu sehen dass es ja noch genug nette Spieler gibt.
Die eher unfreundlichen reagieren wahrscheinlich auch im RL so. Wenn se nachm Weg gefragt werden schreien sie wahrscheinlich auch gleich sowas wie "Du kackboon! Lol! Benutz doch ein scheiß Navi oder die SuFu bei nem Online Routenplaner!" 
Jedenfalls nochma großes Lob. Top geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (8. April 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> *** snip ***
> 
> Es ist echt traurig was mittlerweile mit der Community geschieht... in Westfall und Rotkammgebirge erst recht... ist es derzeit fast unmöglich zu questen, da lvl 80er-ichbinsoimba!!!111einseinself idioten rumhüpfen und die Questgeber umhauen
> 
> ...



Exakt das war mein erstes negatives Erlebniss als ich mit WOW angefangen hatte. Das ganze *war *in Westfall am Turm. Da standen fröhlich 7 oder 8 Highlevel Hordies rum, und haben Stundenlang die Questgeber und den Greifenmeister umgehaun.

Wir standen mit ca. 20 kleinen Chars da und konnten nur zugucken und hoffen, daß denen bald der Spaß daran vergeht.

Das ganze gabs also früher auch schon, und ist nichts neues.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Anburak-G (8. April 2009)

@TE

Gut geschrieben^^


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. April 2009)

Die Jäger sind Schuld an allem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smurfirized (8. April 2009)

Hiho,

das ist mal eine gutvorgebrachte Kritik und eindeutig kein Mimimi. ;-) Wobei, ich hätte Deine Schwester nicht auf einem PVP-Server starten lassen, weil man halt immer wieder hört, das sich gelangweilte High-Lvler im Startgebiet rumtreiben und alles kurz und klein hauen und sich dann wie die Größten fühlen.

Je nach Server erwartet man im low-lvl-Bereich eher einen Twink als einen frischen Spieler, zumindest ist mir auf Alex schon lange kein WoW-Starter über den Weg gelaufen.

Das Ausarten mit Beleidigungen lässt sich leider auf die Anonymität des Internets zurückführen, ich wage zu behaupten, das viele dieser Leute ihren Frust aus dem wahren im virtuellen Leben abladen.

Ich bin damals über einen Freund zu WoW gekommen und hatte das Glück das ich gleich ein seine Gilde aufgenommen wurde, die Mitglieder sind/waren freundlich und hilfsbereit, egal welche Anfängerfrage ich auch gestellt hatte. ;-)

Ich meine, es gibt mehr gute als schlechte Krümel, nur leider fallen die schlechten immer zu erst auf.

Gruß
Ghimli


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Exakt das war mein erstes negatives Erlebniss als ich mit WOW angefangen hatte. Das ganze *war *in Westfall am Turm. Da standen fröhlich 7 oder 8 Highlevel Hordies rum, und haben Stundenlang die Questgeber und den Greifenmeister umgehaun.
> 
> Wir standen mit ca. 20 kleinen Chars da und konnten nur zugucken und hoffen, daß denen bald der Spaß daran vergeht.
> 
> ...




Dann versuch mal als Hordler bei Xr zu Questen .. "Angriff auf das Wegekreuz....." Mittlerweile log ich dann kurz um klopp den zu Brei (bzw Versuch es) und Queste dann gemütlich weiter oder Ich geh auf andere Twinks ^^


----------



## valibaba (8. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Exakt das war mein erstes negatives Erlebniss als ich mit WOW angefangen hatte. Das ganze *war *in Westfall am Turm. Da standen fröhlich 7 oder 8 Highlevel Hordies rum, und haben Stundenlang die Questgeber und den Greifenmeister umgehaun.
> 
> Wir standen mit ca. 20 kleinen Chars da und konnten nur zugucken und hoffen, daß denen bald der Spaß daran vergeht.
> 
> ...



Ich hab das damals auch erlebt, als es noch keine BGs gab und open PvP war... da ging man einfach Süderstade (Damals noch Southshore ^^) und hat Tarrensmühle geraidet. Aber die aktionen welche ein paar einzelne hi-lvls bieten, welche mit ihren IMBA Feuerbällen rumballern und ein ganzes Questgebiet stundenlang besetzen und lahm legen ganz nebenbei keine Ehre-punkte dabei verdienen finde ich total übertrieben... Naja whatever, ich kann mich ja denn umloggen wenn sowas passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaire (8. April 2009)

So im Vornherein 
Ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage noch keinen 80er und auch noch keinen 70er...
Ich weiß nicht warum aber irgendwie ist es in diesem Spiel 'normal' an seinem LvL,Equip,Sprachverhalten oder sonst irgendetwas gemessen zu werden..
Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich suche immer noch eine Gilde wo ich mit einem Char auf LvL 56 reinkommen kann...
Mittlerweile habe auch ich wirklich keinen Spaß mehr..
ich weiß nicht warum aber geht es wirklich darum möglichst schnell auf 80 zu kommen und EPIxX zu bekommen oder geht es darum Spaß am Spiel zu haben egal wie Schnell man groß wird...
Desweiteren finde ich es auch nicht Ok dass 80% der WoW Konsumenten sich besonders Stark oder hochwertiger fühlen weil sie mehr wissen und schon länger dabei sind.. 
Kaum einer sieht noch den Menschen der am Keyboard sitzt und versucht mit dieser Highspeed "ich muss besser als die anderen sein" WoW Gesellschaft Klarzukommen denn mitzugehen und mich genauso verhalten nur um in der breiten Masse akzeptiert zu werden sehe ich nicht ein.
Ich weiß nicht wie es euch ergeht aber ich zu meinem Teil versuche immer zu anderen Leuten, so nett und Höflich zu sein wie ich selber auch gerne behandelt werden würde.
Genauso dieses Stigmatisieren von Jugendlichen..
" Wie alt bisten du?"
" 17, du?"
" Hmphh, 21!"
Darauf folgt meistens abwertendes Verhalten..
Tut mir leid wenn ich von meiner Seite auch die breite Masse vereinheitlicht habe.

Denkt mal drüber nach..
Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. ich bin ein "Kiddy" nur mal so...


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (8. April 2009)

Also mir ist sowas noch nicht passiert, aber da es so viele schreiben wir es wohl war sein.



			
				Flaire schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht warum aber geht es wirklich darum möglichst schnell auf 80 zu kommen und EPIxX zu bekommen oder geht es darum Spaß am Spiel zu haben egal wie Schnell man groß wird...



Das versteh ich auch nicht, ich bin persönlich froh nach 2Monaten WoW einen Char auf 40 zu haben, und persönlich ist es mir egal geworden wer wieviel schneller ist. Ich habe jemanden in der Ini kennengelernt, hab mich mit dem angefreudet und er ist jetzt LV60.

Also ich bin selbst noch ein Noob, und mit vielen Abkürzungen kenn ich mich selbst nicht aus, aber unser Gildenleiter hilft mir da immer, und deshalb versuch ich auch in unserer Gilde was für Lowie zu organiesieren, weil sie es ganau so brauchen wie die 80.


----------



## Thandrulim (8. April 2009)

dann kram ich mal rum. ich hab wow bis bc gespielt also 70 wurde ich, t4 hab ich teilweise erhalten. ganz aufgehört dann ungefähr vor nem jahr. ich war immer defftank und als wenn ich gefragt hab: hey ich bin ein deffi, was isn das für ne inze mit der abkürzung. ich hab immer ne antwort bekommen. also entweder es ist wirklich seitdem ich weg bin so krass geworden oder nur weil sie noch nen defftank gesucht haben und den nich verscheuchen wollten.


----------



## Rygel (8. April 2009)

ist nicht leicht für nen neuling durch das durchzusteigen was sich in vier jahren angesammelt hat. ich selbst musste das neulich erfahren als ich dachte ich könnte einfach mal so bei WAR reinschnuppern. wenn man dann noch mit lvl 15 an diese roxxor-kids gerät, die den fünften twink hochziehen kanns sicher ätzend sein.

so krass, wie der TE beschreibt, wars bei mir aber nicht. habe allerdings auch lange nicht mehr mit lvl1 angefangen. aber allegemein ist es schon so, dass heute mehr kids und spinner unterwegs sind als noch vor nem halben jahr. schlimm, dass man nur 15 min. in einer hauptstadt verbringt in JEDES MAL die gleichen affen liest, die da den letzten müll in den channels verzapfen. schlimmer: diese deppen kennen sich natürlich auch gegenseitig und schaukeln sich noch gegenseitig hoch. ätzend.


----------



## Kiffat (8. April 2009)

So nun mal mein Krümmel:

Ich bin seid 3 monaten aus der community von wow.

Ich verstehe sowohl die sprache und auch alles was du geschrieben hast!

Das unerwartete ende der geschichte, war sehr amüsant aber wenn man sich mal überlegt welche position sie jetzt hat...

Ach ja und noch was: Ich bin in diesem Forum gelandet, da mir geholfen wurde und zar so:

Wo finde ich Hogger?" A: Omg geh sterben
B: ALda such dir nen neusgame du noob
C: Geh auf buffed.de da findest alles.

Kamerad C war bis zum ende mein bester ingame freund

mfg

P.S.: Grüße dich Phoronium! *salut*


----------



## Mooncrow (8. April 2009)

Jesbeel schrieb:


> meiner einer war vor einiger zeit (eher schon ne kleine ewigkeit) mal in der todesmine, weil ich mit meinem priester den plöten papagei haben wollt
> also nix wie hin
> vor der Ini lag die leiche von so nem kleinen priester rum - ich mitleid und den armen gerezzt
> der hat sich ziemlich gefreut
> ...



Diese Geschichte ist auch Klasse - mehr davon bitte. Liest sich auch toll und spiegelt eigene Erfahrungen wider, die man Ingame gemacht hat. Ich werde mir so meine Gedanken machen und selber in meiner Gedächtnis-Schublade kramen. Momentan fallen mir eigentlich eher lustige Momente ein, welche in Wow passiert sind. Und davon können sicherlich viele Berichten. Wie beispielsweise die Geschichte von Saaldolin (mittlerweile lvl 80 Hunter) , welcher es stets geschafft hat, in irgendwelche tiefen Ritzen und Spalten zu fallen, und er ward nie mehr gesehen, geschehen an Orten wie Ungoro_Krater oder Maraudon - Zitat:"Da war ne klippe? - Oo....", da war's schon zu spät und er durfte wieder laufen, lach! Oder unser damaliger Gildeninvite unter der Voraussetzung, nackt in die Zuflucht zu springen. 

Es gibt auch positives in WOW zu erzählen, und wem was lustiges einfällt, der möge es hier mal erzählen - oder Ich mache nen eigenen Thread auf (falls es den noch nicht gibt)

So long, 

der Moonie

P.S.: @ Saaldolin, nimm's mir nicht übel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. April 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Die Jäger sind Schuld an allem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



awas, das ist seit dem patch nich mehr so...job erfolgreich an die dk übergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum text, sehr schön zu lesen, ja ...sogar komplett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (8. April 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Exakt das war mein erstes negatives Erlebniss als ich mit WOW angefangen hatte. Das ganze *war *in Westfall am Turm. Da standen fröhlich 7 oder 8 Highlevel Hordies rum, und haben Stundenlang die Questgeber und den Greifenmeister umgehaun.
> 
> Wir standen mit ca. 20 kleinen Chars da und konnten nur zugucken und hoffen, daß denen bald der Spaß daran vergeht.
> 
> ...



Hm, ich hab mal ´nen 3h bann bekommen weil ich auf dem weg ins Sumpfland,durch den Dämmerwald oder wie das da heisst, beim vorbeireiten ein Questgeber mitgenommen hab,also der is mir hinterher und anscheinend wollt da grad ein alli ein q abgeben,wusst ich nicht, als Hordler kennt man normalerweise die questgeber der Allianz nicht^^, und hab den umgehaun.Kurz darauf bekomm ich ein GM ins ´whisper von wegen andere massiv beim Spiel behindern usw 3h bann*zack* dacht ich mir, nagut wenns so ist und die Regeln sind so...Später .... viiiiel später, also mit meinem 2 oder 3ten Twink^^ ist mir dann aufgefallen: Momentmal...du bekommst ein bann weil du ein Questgeber umgehaun hast wo grad jemand abgeben will...hier im Wegekreuz ist grad ein voller Schlachtzug allis die von den Wachen über Flugmeister und Questgebern alles killn und das ist dann PvP...okay...." Aber was zur rufrettung der GM´s, die meisten sind nett und helfen ein weiter*g*

So und jetzt zu dem Thema neulinge und deren Spielspass an WoW ^^

So wirklich freundlich sind die Leute ja nurnoch zu einander wenn man sich kennt, meistens nichtmal untereinader in der Gilde."Wie du willst mats für xyz?Is mir doch egal ob das episch ist und du dafür im AH 200g für mats ausgeben musst.Noch nie was von hilfsbereitschaft innerhalb der Gilde gehört?" win für den ebay account -.- 

Man hat also Glück mit den Leuten oder Pech, kommt meist auf die Uhrzeit an wann man spielt und wo.


----------



## Undead Secret (8. April 2009)

viele sind halt genervt wenn se zum 100. mal dieselbe frage hören, denken daran aber nich das sie auch klein angefangen haben


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> *Prolog*
> 
> Nun, etwas vorweg. Mein erster Satz wird nicht sein: "Das soll kein Heul und Mimi Fred werden und wenn es dich nicht interessiert, lies nicht weiter". Nein, im Gegenteil. Mein Thread hier *wird*ein Mimi- und "Ach-alles-ist-scheisse" Thread. Ganz bewusst. Und nachdem auch der hunderste, unterbelichtete Quasimodo sein Comment-Wiki mit "Non-Sense" oder "Wer braucht das" gefüllt hat, erkennst du vileicht ja auch den ach so trüben Sinn!
> 
> ...


Ich konnt es mir nicht verkneifen

aber trotzdem Hut ab genailer Thread


----------



## mark_renton (8. April 2009)

Bin auch durch nen RL Arbeitskollegen zu WoW gekommen. Und wenn ich denn nicht Löcher in den Bauch gefragt hätt bzw. mache wüsst ich einige Sachen sicher auch nicht. 

Bestes Bsp. war gestern. 
Wollt ursprünglich gestern nach Gnomreagan. Nachdem ich den Zugang aber ewig nicht gefunden hab (Ja ich weiß man kann
über Beutebucht auch rein...) hab ich 2 total Fremde durchs Kolster gezogen. Hab ihnen bis auf ein Lederrezept allen Loot gelassen und das ganze hat Ihnen 3 Level gebracht.


----------



## Erital (8. April 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon die Frage beantwortet was LW heißt? Ich kenne das auch nicht.



Naja, der LW ist doch der VW!  Allerdings nur in der Ger.localisation...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne mal im Ernst;
Solche Art von Texten bringen mich auch immer wieder teils zum schmunzeln, teils zum nachdenken.
Natürlich steht man der ganzen Geschichte als "WoW-Urgestein" anders gegenüber wie ein Frischling, der evtl. mit dem ersten oder dem 2. Addon begonnen hat.
Ich für meinen Teil ordne mich auch der eher freundlichen Fraktion zu, da ich noch eine andere "Erziehung", natürlich im Sinne von WoW, genossen hab. FRüher war es eine nette Geste und vor Allem etwas besonderes, wenn man mal durch eine Instanz gezogen wurde. Ebenso gab es keinerlei Addons wie Questhelper, Atlasloot oder Sonstiges. Da war man halt darauf angewiesen zu fragen, wenn man nicht weiterkam - und in 99% der Fälle bekam man sogar eine vernünftige, in ganzen Sätzen(!) formulierte Antwort.
Soetwas färbt ab und man beginnt sich gegenüber Hilfesuchenden genauso zu verhalten. Jedenfalls war es damals so. Der Wandel zur heutigen Situation ist meines Erachtens auch maßgeblich dazu gekommen, dass die Leute einfach zu bequem geworden sind! Man steht in Orgrimmar, erledigt seine Bankgeschäfte und muss lesen wie im !/2! Dinge stehen wie "LFM DDs für Daili Hc nur mit 2k+ Dps schneler run gogo!"... Da klappen sich doch einem die Fußnägel hoch! Nicht das es schon reicht den HANDELSCHANNEL voll zumüllen, nein, es werden auch noch die verwendeten Abkürzungen falsch geschrieben. Und in dem Punkt muss ich auch einigen meiner Vorredner wieder Recht geben... DDs... DamagedealerS... Ich mein, Hallo?!... Vom restlichen Satzbau mal ganz abgesehen! Und nein, ich verwende nach Möglichkeiten keine Abkürzungen. Vor Allem nicht, wenn ich es sichtlich mit einem Neuling zu tun hab.
Aber ich glaub ich schweife ab...
Auf jeden Fall wollte ich darauf hinaus zu sagen, dass ich dem Ersteller des Threads recht geben muss, sowie einige hier schon genannten Meinungen nur untermauern kann.
Der Slang, und so kann man die Eigensprache von WoW ja mittlerweile schon nennen, trägt einen wichtigen Teil dazu bei sich selbst ein gewissen Erhabenheitsgefühl zu verschaffen wie Tikume es uns auch schon so nett durch ihr Outing demonstriert hat. Und eben dieses Erhbenheitsgefühl trägt wiederum meiner Meinung dazu bei, den menschlichen Urinstinkt der Überlegenheit gegenüber der Anderen Mitspielern auszubauen. "Je Slang, desto Pro" - schwebt mir da am geistigen Auge vorbei. - Wobei wir auch schon wieder beim Bericht des Threaderstellers angekommen wären, bzw. beim Teil der sog. "Wannabes". Es soll eine gewisse Coolness den Anderen gegenüber symbolisieren, wenn man möglichst Unnahbar und kühl rüber kommt. Doch durch den beschränkten Blickwinkel der Sache, nämlich den des "Ich-hab-die-Abkürzungen-schon-alle-gelernt-und-bin-deshalb-kein-Noob-Spielers" -oder in ihrer Sprache: "Ihdasagubdkn-player" kürzer: "pro" .

Ps. Lustig ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch der sog. "Girlie-hack". Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie freundlich aufgenommen und nett involviert man wird, sobald die Grundstufe dieser Spielart durchblicken lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Erital


----------



## Camô (8. April 2009)

Flaire schrieb:


> So im Vornherein
> Ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage noch keinen 80er und auch noch keinen 70er...
> Ich weiß nicht warum aber irgendwie ist es in diesem Spiel 'normal' an seinem LvL,Equip,Sprachverhalten oder sonst irgendetwas gemessen zu werden..
> Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich suche immer noch eine Gilde wo ich mit einem Char auf LvL 56 reinkommen kann...



Nun, das ist relativ leicht zu erklären. Raids machen nunmal Spaß, allerdings kann der schnell verfliegen, wenn man, trotz netter Leute, dauernd stirbt und nicht recht vorankommt. 
Mittelgute und gute Gilden haben inzwischen den Anspruch an sich selbst gestellt, den Highendcontent erfolgreich zu bewältigen. Dabei ist bei 90% der Leute die aufgeopferte Zeit schnuppe, aber ein Gefühl des Vorankommens will man schon haben.
Deswegen setzt man Levelgrenzen beim Inviten und setzt zumindest grobe Raiderfahrungen voraus. Warum? Es ist weniger das Problem, dem Neuling das Know-how des Spiels beizubringen, sondern eher der Umgang mit dem doch enormen Wissens- und Levelunterschied.
Du würdest mit Level 56 eher noch die Schwarzfelstiefen und Düsterbruch besuchen wollen, bestimmt würden sich Leute auch mal dazu bereiterklären. Aber nach der Instanz stehst du früher oder später vor demselben Problem.
Dann könnte auch ein Gefühl der Einsamkeit kommen, da du für diese Instanz kaum Gefährten findest und dir die Leute in der neuen Gilde nicht immer helfen können/ wollen.
Solltest du dann doch frisch 80 werden, musst du von vornherein, quasi beim Gildenbeitritt, über deine Rolle im Klaren sein, die anfangs vereinbart wurde. Viele Anfänger wundern sich, warum man sie nicht in Raids mitnimmt. Es gibt nunmal gewisse Voraussetzungen, die vorher zu erfüllen sind. Gewisse Pflichtwerte sollte man schon besitzen, um nicht das berühmte 5te Rad am Wagen zu sein (Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raids hin oder her).
Einen frischgebackenen Juraabsolventen betraut man auch nicht sofort mit einem Mordfall.

Deswegen sollte es für dich weniger interessant sein, Mitglied einer erfolgreichen Gilde zu werden, denn du würdest sehr wahrscheinlich "allein" sein. Bewirb dich bei kleineren Gilden oder gründe selbst Eine. Erstell dir ein Makro, wo du freundlich eine Gilde suchst, wäre jetzt mein Vorschlag. Früher oder später findet sich schon was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (8. April 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich konnt es mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> aber trotzdem Hut ab genailer Thread


Du bist genauso toll wie die Leute, die sich BEWUSST nicht die Mühe machen, die SuFu zu benutzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Ich weiß, eigentlich sollte ich es nicht, aber ich pinkel trotzdem gegen den Wind." Oh man ..


----------



## Ol@f (8. April 2009)

babylonische Sprachverwirrung.


----------



## jeli (8. April 2009)

Gute Geschichte!

Als ich angefangen hab meine Jägerin zu spielen und völlig verängstigt rumirrte, hab ich einen 70er getroffen der mir 5g und drei seidentaschen geschenkt hat, einfach so.

Später in den Höhlen des Wehklagens hatte ich keine Ahnung und mein Freund hatte mir halt gesagt, dass blaue Sachen besonders toll sind. Da droppte ein blaues Schild und ich hab halt prompt Begierde gedrückt und es einem anderen, der es wirklich gebraucht hätte, weggewürfelt, aber ich hatte eben keine Ahnung davon dass man das nicht macht! Naja der war natürlich entsprechend sauer. "lol? noob? omg ban"

naja war sehr unangenehm. und so steh ich bestimmt bis heute auf seiner roten liste x)

aber naja also vor allem wenn in den channels fragen gestellt werden, kriegt man eigtl schon ne normale antwort. wobei ich mich um ehrlich zu sein nicht trauen würde nach ner abkürzung zu fragen, da geh ich lieber kurz aufs desktop und google das...


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> *Prolog*
> 
> 
> Das Forum ist nur der Katalysator, quasi der Filter, für die Euphorie bzw. den Frust von Hans-Casual oder Siegfried-Progamer. Ungefiltert gehts im Spiel zu und her, rauh, brachial und urzeitlich.




offtopic: Katalysatoren setzen die Aktivierungsenergie einer chemischen Reaktion herunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

btt: Leider hast du Recht, aber man kann rein gar nichts dagegen machen.

Trotzdem Lob an dich; der Text ist schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (8. April 2009)

Genial geschrieben. Punkt.
Kann man nicht anders ausdrücken. Hat mich echt mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mitte ´07 mit WoW angefangen. Glücklicherweise wurde meinem Lvl 30 krieger damals nett und freundlich erklärt, warum man nicht mit einen Zweihänder tankt und was das Chatkauderwelsch so bedeutet. Ich wurde damals im Brachland in meine erste Gilde eingeladen, nachdem ich den Leiter gefragt hatte was "fc" bedeutet. Sowas kommt heute nicht mehr vor...
Mittlerweile spiele ich auf anderem Server, einen anderen Char (siehe Sig), kenne mich aus und zähle mich selbst zu den "guten" und "erfahrenen" Spielern. 
Für mich ist es selbstverständlich, Neulingen die WoW zu erklären, wenn sie mal eine Frage haben. Wo diese "Unfreundlichkeit" anderer Spieler hinführt musste ich erst gestern bemerken, als ich einen 77er Jäger erklärt habe, warum er kein Tank ist und dass er mit sicherheit auch auf 80 niemals einen Schild tragen könne...
L2Pprogamer, ihr wart auch alle mal Anfänger. Behandelt die Neuen mit Respelt und freut euch, das überhaupt noch Neue dazukommen, nach allem was Blizzard mit WoW gemacht hat. Respektiert die anderen, auch wenn sie 2-3 Epixx weniger haben als ihr. Bitte.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (8. April 2009)

Klasse Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (8. April 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> offtopic: Katalysatoren setzen die Aktivierungsenergie einer chemischen Reaktion herunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bzw. beschleunigen die Reaktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Wie schon gesagt super Text. Aber wenn jeder der hier rein geschrieben hat immer nett ist sollte das schon spürbar auf jedem Server sein.


----------



## Atomhamster (8. April 2009)

Ich muss sagen, der Beitrag ist der Beste den ich seit langem gelesen haben, nicht
nur aufgrund des Inhalts, nein auch weil mir der Schreibstil ziemlich gut gefällt.

Nun mal zum Inhalt an sich: Sicherlich trifft der Beitrag größtenteils voll zu und findet 
in den meisten Punkten auch meine Zustimmung- so stimmt es zum Beispiel das die meisten wirklich
zu vergessen scheinen, wie hilflos und unwissend sie anfangs waren und ich habe es vor kurzem selbst wie du
bei deiner Schwester erlebt, als eine Freundin von mir anfing.

Allerdings ist nicht jede Nacht gleich Dunkel und auch sicher gleicht sich nicht jeder Spieler in seinem Verhalten,
oft erkennt man schon am Namen oder an der Art und Weise wie der Spieler im Channel schreibt wie er Tickt-
ich habe schon viele erlebt bei denen ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln konnte, aber besonders in der Gilde auch viele
mit denen ich auch Real gut klarkommen würde und auch wir haben einige Neulinge, die oft Fragen stellen, denen aber gern
geholfen wird. 

So ich denke noch ist nicht alle Hoffnung verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Abkürzungen sind in ordnung solange sie sich im Rahmen halten.
     Ich muss noch kurz hinzufügen das es sich bei den unfreundlichen/egoistischen spielern meist um hardcore zocken ohne 
     reales leben handelt die nur Epics und Gold im Kopf haben und dabei keine rücksicht auf andere nehmen.

MfG
Atomhamster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ncor (8. April 2009)

tja man du has ja recht die community von wow is schon vom niveau her ganz weit unten aber was willste machen?


----------



## Rotel (8. April 2009)

Ncor schrieb:


> tja man du has ja recht die community von wow is schon vom niveau her ganz weit unten aber was willste machen?



Weiss nicht, wie wär's mit Trübsal blasen? Mich mit meinem Schicksal abfinden? Lemming spielen und eiiiiiinfaaach mit dem Strom weiterlatschen? 

Oder einfach nen Willenskraft-Buff auf F1 und ab nach (wie passend) buffed.de einen Thread erstellen? Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie *GUT*das tut. Wie gut was tut? Ganz ehrlich, die Reaktionen auf das Thema sind entgegen meinen Erwartungen. Wie diese waren, liest man am Anfang vom Anfang. Zu wissen, dass man wirklich nicht der einzige ist der so denkt und vileicht doch in kleinster Weise irgendwas bewirkt zu haben...ein gutes Gefühl! Nenn mich Optimist, scheisse nochmal ja, vileicht sogar Träumer! Es ist mir wurscht, ich handle lieber statt still zu stehen!


----------



## Pumakatze (8. April 2009)

Ich finde die Geschichte echt super.
Mich nervt es ständig wenn ich oder andere Mitspieler schnell mal eine Frag in den Handelschannel schreiben und dann total dumme Antworten kassieren.
Was hat man davon?
Man sollte einfach mal mehr Respekt zeigen und das nicht nur in World of Warcraft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Keksemacher (8. April 2009)

Pumakatze schrieb:


> Ich finde die Geschichte echt super.
> Mich nervt es ständig wenn ich oder andere Mitspieler schnell mal eine Frag in den Handelschannel schreiben und dann total dumme Antworten kassieren.
> Was hat man davon?
> Man sollte einfach mal mehr Respekt zeigen und das nicht nur in World of Warcraft.
> ...


Stimme ich dir zu.
Ich glaube es würden nicht einmal 5% der Leute so dumme Antworten geben,wenn sie einem mal wircklich gegenüber stehen würden.Weil da könnte es ja sein,dass man Stress bekommt aber das Internet macht es möglich anonym zu bleiben.


----------



## Ademos14 (8. April 2009)

Aber ist es nicht Wurst, wenn man im Handelschannel Fragen stellt, man dann 5 unnütze und 1 nützliche Antwort kriegt. Eine kriegst du, und das fast immer.


----------



## Micro(welle) (8. April 2009)

Dazu fällt mir ein Sprichwort ein "Was du nicht willst was man dir tut das fg auch keinem andern zu".
Leider hat der TE mit der Gesichte den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen so geht es halt fast die ganze Zeit vorsich das noobies beleidigt werden usw. usw. Dabei vergessen die meisten auch das jeder mal ein noobie war.
Ich führ meinen Teil versuche auch immer ein wohlschmekender Krümel zu sein aber es gelingt halt nicht immer.

MFG


----------



## Tyjah (8. April 2009)

Erschreckend wenn an sich bei lesen auch mal selbst reflektiert, ich bemühe mich eigentlich auch (selbst nach 4 jahren WoW) stets höflich und verständlich im Chat auszudrücken, manches mal ertappe ich ich, dass ich mich über die Noobs aufrege.

Und ich muss über mich selbst schmunzeln wenn ich mit 80 vor der Bank von einem Lowlevel angesprochen werden und denke "Was wagt er mich überhaupt anzusprechen, er sollte vor Ehrfurcht erstarren"

Also appeliere ich an alle und mich selbst, behandelt jeden wie ihr auch selbst behandelt werden möchtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (8. April 2009)

blubb


----------



## WestSüdWest (8. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich persönlich versuche mich auch gegen viele Abkürzungen zu wehren. es nimmt einfach überhand.
> 
> Manchmal reagiere ich mich ab indem ich im Handelschat schreibe "Noch ein DD für OHF, dann go!".
> Und wenn jemand fragt was OHF sei antworte ich dann "Lol, noob".
> ...



Wer oder Was ist OHF ?

Ich weiß ich oute mich jetzt als Noob, aber das ist mir egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. April 2009)

Genau deshalb kurze ich kaum ab und bin immer hilfsbereit...aber von dieser Sorte gibts einfach zu wenige!Dein Text trifft den Nagel also mehr als nur auf den Kopf


----------



## skyline930 (8. April 2009)

Super geschrieben. Gut zu lesen, in verständlichem Deutsch, und vorallem: wieso, wieso nur kommt mir das ganze so bekannt vor?
Rüüüüüüschtisch! Ich war auch mal so ein kleiner Low-Level Gno... äh.. Mensch. Der ganz am Anfang des Spiels auch nicht mal wusste was PvP heißt.. und es halt einfach mal angemacht hat, und dann auch ne Kuh gekommen ist ;D


----------



## Warp16 (8. April 2009)

100% Wahrheit und klasse geschrieben
10/10


----------



## Elsterglanz (8. April 2009)

sehr schön geschrieben sehr angenehm zu lesen


----------



## Waldman (9. April 2009)

Finde es unverantwortlich, dass du deine Schwester in diesen Sumpf geworfen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit vielen wahren Worten (leider) den Text verfasst.

-Frohe Ostern-


----------



## Stevesteel (9. April 2009)

Atomhamster schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, der Beitrag ist der Beste den ich seit langem gelesen haben, nicht
> nur aufgrund des Inhalts, nein auch weil mir der Schreibstil ziemlich gut gefällt.
> 
> Nun mal zum Inhalt an sich: Sicherlich trifft der Beitrag größtenteils voll zu und findet
> ...


rot=Schwachsinn!


----------



## marsv (9. April 2009)

hm ich sehe das bissl anders als viele hier

also zum thema sprache:

wenn ich zB mim tank unterwegs bin und 2 DamageDealer suche für HDB hero     würde ich folgendes posten : 

lfm HDB hc 2DDs

ja viele abkürzungen aber jeder der einen char auf lvl 80 gespielt hat weiss was gemeint ist. wenn nicht liegt der fehler eher bei dem 80er der so ahnungslos ist. ist ja nur funktional die sprache. im lowlvl bereich ist das ganze natürlich ein wenig problematisch aber dafür hat blizz die inzen auch so leicht gemacht dass man auch als schurke tanken kann. man brauch also keine gruppe die wirklich passt wie später. man brauch einfach nur paa spieler^^.

zum thema verhalten:

es soll einfach genug menschen geben denen is rücksicht ein fremdwort. ich muss zB jeden tag autobahn fahren. was glaubt ihr wieviele hornochsen da rumfahren. die fahren rücksichtsloser und beschissener als man sich wow überhaupt aufführen könnte. kiten mich die ganze zeit auf der linken spur...  parken wos grad passt etcetc... bremsen sinnlos und fahren so als würden sie die komplette umwelt nicht wahrnehmen.

ich habe oft mitleid mit leuten die neuanfangen und erst richtig auf die schnauze fallen. aber das ist halt so und wird sich auch nicht ändern. es ist wie erste schritte in der selbstständigkeit. man muss sich um sich selber kümmern, es gibt leute die sind total unbegründet einfach scheisse obwohl sie auch nett sein könnten. da die welt aber eben oftmals so ist sollte man auch neulinge nicht in watte packen.


----------



## Falkulus (9. April 2009)

Tja.. was soll ich sagen was nicht andere schon geschrieben haben. 

Vielleicht ist es nicht so ganz geschickt als Neuling auf einem PvP Server zu spielen. Ich bin seit 4 Jahren bei WoW und habe seit einem halben Jahr einen Twink auf einem PVP Server. Dieser ist erst 24 weil ich im Eschental alle Nase lang umgesemmelt werde. Natürlich nur von Hordies mit einer Stufe wo mir nicht angezeigt wird. 

Wegen den Flames habe ich auch mal Age of Conan ausprobiert, das Spiel ist bekanntlich ab 18 und daher erwartete ich ein gewisses Niveau. Meine erste Frage stelle ich nach 30min Spielzeit dann auch im extra vorhandenen Channel "Hilfe für Neueinsteiger".  
Die Frage war: Ich muss Quest XY machen, leider warten da drei Mobs auf meiner Stufe die ich alleine nicht schaffe. Muss noch jemand diesen Quest machen, oder kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich das mit meinem Dunklen Templer schaffe? "
Die Antworten: 
"Lösch deinen Char wenn du das net packst"
"Handbuch lesen du Boon"
"ROFL l2p"

Wie du siehst geht es auch in anderen Spielen so zu. Das Problem ist nicht WoW oder ein anderes Spiel, sondern das vermeindlich anonyme Internet. 

Ich wünsche deiner Schwester genug Durchhaltewillen, um solche negativen Erlebnisse abprallen zu lassen, denn es gibt auch sehr viele positive Erlebnisse. 

Elune Ador
               Falkulus


----------



## Thareen (9. April 2009)

Zunächst einmal an den Threadersteller, sehr schön geschrieben.
Kann ich mich auch ein einigen Stellen recht gut wieder finden in dem Text, sowie in einigen der Kommentaren.

Bemerkenswert finde ich den Umstand bisher noch keinen "Mimimi" oder Flame Beitrag gelesen zu haben.

Nach langer Zeit habe ich mich doch noch dazu durch gerungen, hier mal wieder etwas zu schreiben.
Und nein, auch dieser Text wird bestimmt mehr als 256 Zeichen aufweisen. Aber mal abwarten.

Dies soll nicht als erheiternder Erfahrungsbericht aufzufassen sein.
Hier werde ich bei der Gelegenheit nicht nur meine Erfahrungen bezüglich der Spielergemeinschaft zum Besten geben, sondern auch gleich eine kleine WoW-Spielzeitübersicht geben, damit sich der Wandel der Zeit innerhalb der WoW-Communuity etwas besser verstehen lässt. Vor allem für diejenigen welche erst kürzlich dazu gestoßen sind.
Auch sollte dieser Beitrag nicht als Mimimi aufgefasst werden, sondern als das was es ist: Kritik.

Einiges im Vorraus: Seit Beginn spiele ich entweder einen Heiler oder wenn mich danach gelüstet auch mal einen reinen Schadensverursacher.
Tanken liegt mir beim besten Willen nicht und der Nahkampf ist auch nichts für mich. Gerade mit einem Heiler als Mainchar hatte ich nie Probleme Gruppen zu finden. Und ja, diese Information ist an einigen Stellen relevant oder besser gesagt hilfreich.

Nun ja, zum eigentlichen Thema:
Da ich zu denjenigen gehöre welche quasi von der ersten Stunde an dabei waren, ist mir der allgemeine Wandel in der WoW-Community selbstredend nicht entgangen.
Hierbei waren auch gewisse grössere Spielpausen sehr von Vorteil um dies leicher zu erkennen.
Zur Erklärung... WoW kam eines Tages (Anfang 2005) auf den deutschen Markt.
Da ich in Übersee einige Bekannte und Verwandte habe, wurde mir das Spiel schon recht früh nach dem "US release" empfohlen.
Habe mir kurz darauf mal irgendwoher (fragt blos nicht wie und woher, denn das fällt mir gerade beim besten Willen nicht ein) die "Demo-Version" geholt und mir das ganze mal angeschaut.
War zwar alles ziemlich neu für mich vom Spielsystem her, allerdings konnte ich mich dennoch recht schnell einfinden.
Da ich allerdings leicht allergisch auf die derzeit ständigen Serverabstürze reagierte, habe ich es dann auch erstmal bei der Probeversion gelassen.
Dennoch fand ich die Gesellschaft mit welcher man umgeben war sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit, was vielleicht daran gelegen haben mag dass keiner so wirklich Ahnung von allem hatte und es noch keine Hilfmittel sprich Addons gab.
Da hatte man teilweise noch etwas davon wenn man sich Gegenseitig geholfen hat.
Selbst wenn es nur ein schlichtes "Danke" war.
[Hmm, die Kippe hat sich eben selbst geraucht...]

Mitte des Jahres 2005, also ein knappes halbes Jahr später wurde ich von Freunden dazu überredet wieder mit WoW anzufangen.
Das ganze auch noch auf einem PvP-Server.
Die Serverperformance ist deutlich besser geworden, dennoch sind immer noch ziemlich viele Bugs anzutreffen.
Naja kennt man aus anderen Games auch kaum anders.
Die Spielergemeinschaft im Allgemeinen ist auch noch recht nett und hilfsbereit.
Man spielt also seinen Charakter auf ein bestimmtes Höchstlevel, was auf einem PvP-Server bei welchem die Gegnerfraktion gefühlte 4 zu 1 Überlegenheit hatte doch recht viel Zeit in Anspruch nahm. Dann gab es plötzlich nicht mehr viel zu tun. Die Raids warenfür mich eher uninteressant und von PvP hatte ich mehr als genügend die letzten 60 Level. Selbst meine Lowtwinks hatten schon ungewollt PvP Erfahrung sammeln können.
Im Endcontent wurde zwar schon auf die Ausrüstung geachtet, allerdings war das Können noch mehr Wert.
Fast alle der Freunde hatten mittlerweile die Lust am Spiel verloren und widmeten sich anderen Spielen.
Meine Wenigkeit hatte gegen Anfang 2006 auch so allmählich die Schnauze voll und lies nicht allzu lange auf sich warten.

Irgendwann Ende 2006, wird man durch mehrere Arbeitskollegen dazu verleitet wieder mit WoW anzufangen.
Da man derzeit nichts anständiges zum Spielen hatte ging man darauf ein.
Neue Fraktion, diesmal PvE-Server. Also komplett von vorne... auch gut. Lernt man mal die andere Seite kennen.
Die Spielergemeinschaft ist inzwischen etwas, nun ja... sagen wir abgebrühter geworden.
Dennoch recht hilfsbereit neuen gegenüber.
Allerdings hatte man nun schon den ersten richtigen Kontakt zu sogenannten "Sonderzeichen-versetzte-sinnlos-deutsch-mit-englisch-vermischte-abkürzungen-spammende-ultra-Progamern".
Bislang war mir sowas eher am Rande aufgefallen und hat nicht weiter gestört. Hielt sich aber noch im Rahmen.
Nach etwas über einem halben Jahr kam dann das von mir lang ersehnte Addon Burning Crusade.
Gut, zu dem Chaos anfangs in der Neuen Welt lasse ich mich mal nicht aus, damit war zu rechnen.
Man levelt seinen Charakter auf 70 und schaut sich die Raids genauer an.
Naja, ging alles etwas zu schnell für meinen Geschmacht mit Leveln, Die Instanzen hatten auch kaum noch etwas zu bieten.
Neue Klasse welche mit BC erschienen ist wurde auch nebenbei hochgelevelt.
Die Spielergemeinschaft hatte sich in der zwischenzeit leicht verändert.
Neue Spieler hatten es nicht mehr so leicht nachzuziehen, dennoch gab es immer noch einige hilfsbereite Spieler.
Der Endcontent ist selbstredend schon etwas mehr Ausrüstungsabhängig, allerdings wird man auch mit "nach eigenem Ermessen" mangelhaftem Equip doch noch mitgenommen. Immerhin kommt man ja fast nur so an das gute Zeug dran.
Ende 2007 hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr, nebenbei hatte man sich auch mal andere Games angeschaut welche auch attraktiver wirkten.
Die vorher genannten Arbeitskollegen hatten schon vor einiger Zeit das Handtuch geworfen uns sind auf verschiedene andere Games umgestiegen.
Kurzum, Spielwechsel in ein ähnliches Genre.
[Argh, schon wieder hat sich das Teil fast alleine geraucht. Immerhin diesmal 3mal daran gezogen]

Ende 2008
Einige Spieler von dem anderen Game welches in der Zwischenzeit meine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen hatte, wollten nicht mehr so richtig.
Man hat alles gesehen, alles gemacht, war perfekt ausgerüstet und hatte schon einige Twinks ebensoweit wie den Mainchar.
Wir hatten also praktisch nichts mehr zu tun.
Nach einer kleinen Absprache entschloss man sich für WoW.
Da man mit die besagten Personen inzwischen recht gut kennt, entschliesst man sich mit zu ziehen.
Wird allerdings bei der Serverwahl überstimmt.
Neuer Server, wieder die Anfangsfraktion.
Siehe da man hat durch pures Glück auf dem Server doch tatsächlich noch einen Level 10 Charakter mit eigener Gilde rumstehen, welchen man vor Urzeiten erstellt hatte. Muss an einem Patchday gewesen sein.
Nachdem man erstmal die ganzen Leichen aus der Gilde entfernt hatte war man stolzer Besitzer einer eigenen Gilde.
Da man genügend Unterschriften für eine weitere Gilde durch die eigenen Leute hatte entschloss man sich dem Bankfach zuliebe kurzum eine zweite zu gründen.
Lagerplatz war schon immer so ein Leidthema.

Äh, abgeschweift. Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Mit dem Leveln gestaltet es sich weit WotlK doch etwas schwerer da man nur selten Leute findet welche bereit sind in Classicinstanzen mit zu gehen mit ihren Twinks.
Was man allerdings inzwischen mehr als genügend findet sind diese Sonderzeichentypen (siehe Oben).
Bei fragen im Chat nach Verstärkung für bestimmte Instanzen wird man teilweise sogar angeflüstert mit Kommentaren wie: [Zitat] "Loool, wär geht denn heutzutahge noch in diese lowinis".
Angekommen im BC Levelbereich, kommt dann eine weitere Hürde hinzu: Der Todesritter.
Nichts gegen diese Klasse an sich, habe ja selbst einen zum testen der Klasse und "Gelddrucken", sprich Bergbau und Kürschnern.
Jedoch wird es in dem Bereich schwer eine Gruppe zu bilden ohne dass mindestens einer davon mit will.
Die meissten davon spielen auch dem weitgehend schlechten Ruf der Klasse entsprechend.
Nach erstaunlich kurzer Zeit kommt man auch schon im neuen Kontinent an und macht dich dort mit der Umgebung vertraut.
Glücklicherweise hat man sich mit dem Einstieg in diesen neuen Content Zeit gelassen, sodass man mittlerweile ziemlich ungestört questen kann.
Man erinnere sich an die Anfänge von Classic und BC gleich nach Release.

Nun denn, die Instanzen sind auch nicht sonderlich besser als in BC.
Jedoch wird einem ziemlich schnell klar wenn man den Chat verfolgt, dass ziemlich häufig DPS erwähnt werden bei der Gruppen- und Membersuche.
Man befasst sich näher damit und findet heraus dass im neuen Endcontent sozusagen DPS alles ist was zählt.
Crowd Control ist nicht mehr gefragt. Taktik zumeist ein Fremdwort.
Bleibt erstmal zu hoffen dass sich das in den Schlachtzügen und vielleicht mit Glück auch in den heroischen Instanzen wieder ändern wird... Spreu vom Weizen!

Kurze Zeit später auf Level 80 angekommen, stellt man fest dass es schlimmer ist als befürchtet.
Die Spielergemeinschaft besteht (zumindest bekommt man diesen Einfruck) zu grossen Teilen nur noch aus DPS-geilen, Flamern oder Sonderzeichentypen.
Mit etwas Pech auch aus einer Kombination vom allem.
Man erwartet geradezu von einem frisch gewordenem 80er dass dieser quasi sofort sein blau-grünes levelequip, sozusagen auf magische Art und Weise instant in 80er Episches oder am besten gleich in das T7.5 verwandelt.
Wehe man ist 80 und fährt nicht gleich minimum 2k DPS.
Noch dazu wie bereits erwähnt Levelequipped und mit einer Skillung die zum Leveln taugt aber nicht für Heroes.
Was sich manche da schon anhören durften ist wirklich abschreckend.

Die anderswo erwähnten ruhigeren Spieler welche nicht auffallen aber ihre Charakteure beherrschen und auch freundlich und hilfsbereit sind gibt es natürlich auch, jedoch muss man nach eben diesen teilweise recht lange suchen.

Jemand aus dem Freundeskreis fängt ganz frisch und ohne wirkliche Ahnung von solcherlei Spielen mit WoW an.
Dass ich diesem von Beginn an helfe und mit diesem zusammen questen gehe, steht für mich ausser Frage.
Schliesslich habe ich diesen ja indirekt auch geworben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun will ich es aber auch wissen: Wie schaut es mit der Hilfsbereitschaft neuen Spielern gegenüber aus.
Man erstellt sich einen neuen Charakter und nutzt die Chatfunktion um mal einen der 80er der eigenen eber erst erstellten Klasse etwas zu fragen.
Am besten irgend jemand den man noch nicht kennt.
Der neu geworbene geizt auch nicht mit Fragen an meine Wenigkeit und wird mit Informationen geradezu zugeschüttet.
Manche der Fragen fand ich wirklich sehr originell (sprich, auf die Frage wäre ich nie von selbst gekommen) und leitete diese an die besagten 80er weiter.
Mit einem sehr ernüchternden Ergebnis nach mehreren Befragungen stellt sich heraus, dass neue Spieler fast gar keine Tips mehr bekommen.
Meisst nur Kommentare welche ich hier besser nicht wiederhole, bzw in anderen Kommentaren weiter oben bereits erwähnt wurden.
Mit Abkürzungen und Beleidigungen wurde hier aber nicht gegeizt von Seiten mancher 80er.
Selbstredend notiere ich mir die Namen der potentiellen Kandidaten.
Solche Leute will ich nicht wirklich in einer Heroischen dabei haben und dann auch noch heilen müssen.
Zu meiner Erleichterung haben auch einige sich die Zeit genommen, uns unsere Fragen zu beantworten.
Einige haben sogar gemeint wenn ich noch kurz ca 10 Minuten warte hätten sie ausreichend Zeit für unsere Fragen.
Diese haben sich dann sogar tatsächlich nochmal gemeldet.

Was ich in letzter Zeit besonders schlimm finde, ist die Häufigkeit der verwendeten Abkürzungen.
Mit der Rechtschreibung verhält es sich auch nicht besser.
So lange es sich noch in Grenzen hält habe ich auch kein Problem damit, nur Anfragen die zu 100% auf Abkürzungen bestehen werden von mir weitgehend ignoriert, da ich zumeisst schlechte Erfahrungen damit gesammlt habe.
Anfragen mit Gogo werden definitiv ignoriert.
Wenn ich einen Timerun machen will dann nur mit Leuten die ich kenne und weiss was diese können.

Bei Anfragen die beginnen mit "Hael?" (4 Buchstaben. Diese dann auch noch in falscher Reihenfolge, kommt erschreckend häufig vor) oder jegliche Grußformel ausser acht lassen, reagiere ich nur mit einem Schulterzucken. Im Falle Von "Hael?" ist mir einmal ein "Nein tut mir leid, da musst du mich verwechseln. Habe keinen Twink der so heisst" rausgerutscht. Die anschliessende Flameorgie war mir sogar ein Ticket wert.
Ist es denn so schwer geworden, ein einfaches "Hi" vor die Anfrage zu setzen, oder zumindest mal höflich zu fragen?
Neulich sogar folgendes Zitat: "Ey wir brauchen heal fpr ini du gehst mit". Also Bitte, wie soll ich darauf anders reagieren als mit einem Kopfschütteln gepaart mit einem Schulterzucken bis hin zum Lachanfall?

Mit meinem Mage geht es mir da auch kaum anders.
Fast jeder welcher einen hat, kennt die ständige fragerei nach Portalen, Keksen oder ähnlichem.
Dass dabei auch so gut wie nie ein einfaches "Hi", oder "Bitte" kommt finde ich sehr schade.
Sollte etwas ankommen wie z.b.: "Hi, könntest du mir bitte ein Portal nach xxx machen?" bekommt derjenige dieses auch umgehend und kostenfrei.

Wenn mir extrem langweilig ist oder es mir gerade auffällt, dass im Chat jemand etwas fragt was man als einigermaßen erfahrener Spieler eigentlich auch so wissen müsste nehme ich mich auch schon mal die Zeit und greif denen mit Tips unter die Arme.
Wenn ich dabei auch locker mal eine halbe Stunde quasi doof in der Gegend rumstehe, macht mir das auch nicht sonderlich viel aus.
Bei solchen Begebenheiten lernt man ab und an ganz interessante Leute kennen mit teilweise viel Potential. 

Etwas das mir auch aufgefallen ist: Die Uhrzeit spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle. Nachts sind die meissten Leute irgendwie ruhiger.
Zwar teilweise krasser aber dennoch meisst ruhiger. Nicht ganz so hektisch.
Man sieht nicht so viele (ziemlich wenige sogar) Sonderzeichentypen oder ähnliches und selbst die meissten Randomgruppen sind zu etwas zu gebrauchen.
Ja, leider nicht immer und auch nicht alle. Habe auch erst gestern wieder so ein Negativbeispiel erlebt, wobei ich mir die Frage verkneifen musste ob Mutti/Vati vergessen hat den Spross ins Bettchen zu schicken.

Was jüngere Spieler anbetrifft:
Ich spiele in einer Gilde welche für Spieler ab 18 gedacht ist. Wobei bei uns der Leitsatz "Geistiges Alter entscheidet" gilt.
Anders ausgedrückt, befinden sich in der Gilde auch durchaus jüngere Spieler. Diese sind aber reif genug in dem ab 18 Club nicht weiter aufzufallen.
Andererseits haben wir auch Leute abgelehnt, welche deutlich über 18 waren, von geistiger Reife aber keine Spur zu erkennen war.
Somit habe ich nichts gegen jüngere mitspieler (die hälfte von denen bei uns wurde ohnehin von mir rekrutiert^^) auch wenn man an einigen Stellen den Eindruck bekommen haben mag.

Was den allgemeinen Content, auch im Lowlevel bereich betrifft, zwar wurde dieser extrem vereinfacht.
Jedoch ganz ohne Ahnung von der Spielmechanik oder Hilfe wird es dennoc sehr schwer.
Wenn man dann noch dumme Kommentare auf einfache Fragen über sich ergehen lassen muss macht es das auch nicht leichter.
Helfe wo ich nur kann, wenn ich kann und dies nicht ohne Grund.
Schliesslich waren wir alle mal Anfänger.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt wie viele sich die Mühe gemacht haben und den gesamten Text gelesen und verstanden haben^^
Wurde doch etwas länger als beabsichtigt.

Dass die Spieler in anderen Spielenteilweise auch recht unhöflich, unfreundlich oder anderweitig negativ auffallend sind ist mir durchaus bewusst.
Allerdings geht es hier auch nur um WoW.
Andernfalls wäre der Text ohne weiteres doppelt so lange geworden.

Habe fertig... erstmal. [hochscroll, Roman überfliege, Ergebnis abwarte]

Bei der Gelegenheit:
Was ich in diesem Thread auch irgendwo gelesen habe und gleich mal weitestgehend richtig stellen möchte...
Newbie = Neuer noch unerfahrender Spieler. Eventuell lernfähig. Keine Beleidigung im eigentlichen Sinne.
Noob = Leetspeak, abgeleitet von Newbie bzw Newb. Bezeichnet meisst einen Neuling, welcher sich aber als lernunwillig erweist. Beliebte beleidigung vorwiegend verwendet von jüngeren Spielern. Als Beleidigung anzusehen.
Boon = Wörtliche Übersetzung: Segen oder Wohltat. Neuerdings verwendet als Beleidigung. Zeugt jedoch von purer Unwissenheit. Schwerlich eine ernstzunehmende Beleidigung.

P.s.
Da ich derzeit einen Gips am rechten Handgelenk trage, hat dies meine Schreibgeschwindigkeit enorm beeinträchtigt.
Für eventuelle Rechtschreib- oder Grammatikfehler übernehme ich somit derzeit keinerlei Haftung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Schonmal mit Gips versucht zu tippen? Spannend^^)


Jetzt rauch ich erstmal in aller Ruhe eine, ohne dass diese wieder im Aschenbecher vor sich hin glüht.

Einen schönen Tag noch und ein frohes kommendes Osterfest beziehungsweise Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2009)

Thareen schrieb:


> Nun bin ich mal gespannt wie viele sich die Mühe gemacht haben und den gesamten Text gelesen und verstanden haben^^



Ich. (schwer zu verstehen war er nicht)

Ich spiele seit Release und ohne Unterbrechungen, (allerdings als Casual)

Es stimmt, das der Zusammenhalt am Anfang viel besser war.
Die Gründe sind die von dir beschriebenen.

Allerdings war auch damals nicht alles super. 
Wenn ich die Nostalgiebrille absetze (was ich gerne tue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) erinnere ich mich an völlig überflutete 1er Channels in denen die Millionste Nachfrage wo denn nu der Questmob xy zu finden sei oder wo man den Quest sowieso abgeben könne durchaus auch mit zynischen Spams kommentiert wurde und feine Flamewars stattfanden. 

Im Ergänzung dazu erlebe ich auch heute durchaus Hilfsbereitschaft, wenn ich selber mal ne Frage stelle.

Und, das war früher so und ist auch heute noch erlaubt, wer wirklich dumme Fragen stellt (doch ja die gibt es !!) der hat ne dumme Antwort verdient. 
Aber auch nur der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (9. April 2009)

hmmmt 

wenn ich mir - vor allem DIESE Antworten so durchlese kommt mir ein Gedanke, der evt nun, oder schon vorher, einigen anderen kam. (sind eher mehrere)

1) Wiso treffe ich soviel ******* und nicht DIESE vernünftigen, umgänglichen Leute?

2) Man ist sich so oft einig, wenn es um Probleme und deren Ursachen/Behebung geht. -> Die Leute, die es aber angeht Flamen sowiso, oder lesen diese Beiträge nicht, denn: es gibt keine Überschrift der Form "IMBA-Hexer, aber wie?" "2mio-DPS mit Frostskillung" usw.
Sorry an die Hexer und Mages, ist nur ein Bsp.

3) Wenn sich doch anscheinend soooo viele gibt, die wissen was sich gehört, die wissen was schief läuft......wieviel Spieler gibt es dann wirklich (ja, man könnte nun die Acc-Zahl von Blizz nehmen), denn die andere Seite überwiegt.

Tip/Vorschlag von meiner Seite:

Bedieht euch ruhig öfter des Wortes "bitte" und mal ein Satzzeichen der Form "?"
Warum? Ganz einfach, ein psychologischer Punkt. Ein "mach mal Portal" / "stell mal tisch" ist sowas als würde man zum Kollegen sagen :"hol ma' kaffee".
Der denkt sich dann: WTF? und sagt aber: LMAA. Ein "Kannst Du bitte ein Portal / Tisch stellen?" oder "Macht bitte ein Portal auf?" klingt nicht blos besser,
sondern wirk auch besser. Genau wie: "Kannst mir mal bitte einen Kaffee holen? (ich komm gerade nicht weg)" wird eher bearbeitet als "hol mal' Kaffee".
Die Wertschätzung dessen, was der andere für einen tut wird signalisiert.

@Tharin: in Gips schreiben macht kräftige Arme ;-) Gute Besserung
"Boon" mag der Übersetzung richtig sein, aber im Zuge der "wowisch" (eher allg im Netz) gewordenen Sprache ist es aber ebenfalls eine Anlehnung
an "Noob" - nämlich Rückwärts, weil man sich (vor Jahren) besser vorkam, Boon an Stelle von Boob zu sagen. Somit: ebenfalls eine Beleidigung.
Entstand also ebenso sinnlos wie die Kombination "plx". Gemeint ist natürlich "please" (eigt mit "plz" abgekürzt). Mir scheint aber "plx" kling epischer *grinst*
"plx give epixXx"

Grüße


----------



## Ruediger (9. April 2009)

hört sich echt gut an


----------



## Thareen (9. April 2009)

Das mit den überfluteten Channels war scheinbar nicht auf jedem Server so. Bzw nicht in der Form.
Bei uns zumindest wurde nur der SuchenachGruppe zugespammt, allerdings fast nie mit relevanten Fragen.
Irgendwie hatten die es bei uns einigermaßen hinbekommen den spam nur auf einen Channel zu beschränken^^

@Madmat, um deine Fragen zu beantworten, oder es zumindest zu versuchen:
Zu 1. Die eher vernünftigen Leute halten sich eher bedeckt, ist zumindest bei uns so.
Diese lernt man eher durch Zufall mit viel Glück kennen. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.

2. Das mit dem Frost übersehe ich mal^^
Hätte der Thread ein IMBA, DPS oder ROXXOR oder ähnliches als oder im Titel, so hätte ich diesen gar nicht erst angeklickt.
Ob ich damit nun allein stehe, keine Ahnung. Denke aber mal eher weniger.

zu 3. lässt sich meinerseits nicht viel sagen. Schätze aber dass der "Ímbâshádóóf" Anteil nicht wirklich so hoch ist wie allgemein angenommen wird.
Diese fallen einfach nur zu sehr auf.

Das mit dem *Bitte* erinnert mich auch wieder an Gestern. Mit meinem Mage einer "halbwegs" Randomgruppe beigetreten, da der Tank welchen ich als einzigen aus der Gruppe gut kannte mich gefragt hatte ob ich als Ersatz einspringen möchte, da denen ein DD davongelaufen ist.
Kaum in der Ini kommt einem gleich ein: "Mage mach mal Tisch!" entgegen.
[Sarkasmus on]Da dacht ich mir schon dass das noch spassig werden könnte.[Sarkasmus off]
Meine Befürchtungen hatten sich bewahrheitet.
Der Tisch, die Tränke/Elixiere, das Bufffood, die Rune am Schluss und selbstredend die Reppkosten haben mich insgesamt deutlich mehr gekostet als ich normal in Schlachtzügen ausgebe, und das war "nur" ´ne Hero.

Das mit den dummen Fragen... kommt meiner Meinung nach immer darauf an wie gefragt wird.
Unwissenheit hat nichts zu bedeuten, bei dem Zulauf an neuen Spielern. Aber Unhöflichkeit braucht wirklich keiner.
Wenn man das kombiniert kann man sich doch auch einigermaßen denken wer hinter der Frage steckt.
Wie bereits gesagt, auf Sätze ohne Begrüssung oder wenigstens ein Bitte reagiere ich auch kaum noch.
Gerade wenn man irgendwo neu ist sollte einem eigentlich klar sein dass Höflichkeit einen meisstens weiterbringt.
Mag vielleicht auch an der Erziehung liegen, aber mir sind nur sehr wenige Fälle von Personen bekannt bzw untergekommen, bei welchen das Volljährige Lebensalter bereits erreicht wurde und welche keinerlei Anstandsformen beherrschten.

btw. das mit dem Boon und Noob ist mir durchaus bekannt, allerdings sollte man bevor man irgendwelche Wörter verwendet sich vielleicht doch mal vorher schlau machen was diese evtl noch für Bedeutungen haben könnten.
Kann schon ziemlich peinlich werden wenn man mit Wörtern um sich schmeisst von denen man keinen blassen Schimmer hat was diese bedeuten, andere jedoch schon.
Gerade wenn man mal davon ausgeht dass die meissten Qbkürzungen direkt aus dem englischen kommen, so sollte es nicht allzu schwer sein gewisse dinge nachzuschlagen. Nehmen wir einfach mal die geläufigsten: ty, thx, plx, pls, re, wb, inv, lfg, lfm, dd, gz (ja, auch dieses leitet sich aus dem englischen ab).
In solchen Fällen verweise ich gerne auf www.leo.org oder Wikipedia bzw Google, wobei das Wörterbuch (leo) nur für vollständige Wörter gedacht ist. Die Seite ist eigentlich selbsterklärend und ziemlich hilfreich, allerdings wie alle Online Wörterbücher nicht 100% vollständig. Sollte jetzt keine Werbung darstellen^^


----------



## XLordMaidenX (9. April 2009)

lol kinder....


----------



## Ruediger (9. April 2009)

sowas muss es auch geben


----------



## MadMat (9. April 2009)

@ Thareen: ja, ich schrieb ja, dass das nur ein bsp war. Von mir aus setz' ein: "Imba DK.DMG"

an sonsten /sign zu Deinen Worten.

Grüße


----------



## Lenzer (9. April 2009)

Schöner text und kenn ich alles ^^ hab erst vor ca 2 wochen angefangen, ich bin aber zum glück nicht so auf die schnauze gefallen da ich vieles von Guild Wars übertragen kann welches ich 2 jahre gespielt hab. Klar nicht das gleiche von den Abkürzungen her, aber immerhin eine gute Grundkenntniss. Ich helfe normalerweise auch neue Spieler (nicht nur auf wow bezogen, bin da quasi ja auch neu ^^) und hoffe das ich selbst nicht so einen schwachsinn schreib wie "lol, schau doch mal in questlog du noob" (<- unrealistisch weil ein komma drin steht xD).


----------



## Eddishar (9. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich persönlich versuche mich auch gegen viele Abkürzungen zu wehren. es nimmt einfach überhand.
> 
> Manchmal reagiere ich mich ab indem ich im Handelschat schreibe "Noch ein DD für OHF, dann go!".
> Und wenn jemand fragt was OHF sei antworte ich dann "Lol, noob".
> ...


Tikume, Du bist und bleibst mein Liebling.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selten hat einer mit wenigen Worten mein Innerstes hervorgekramt. Da will man am liebsten nur /sign schreiben ... aber das ist ja böse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Sehr fein geschrieben, Gratulation. Gruß an Deine Schwester, wäre besser gewesen, sie hätte auf einem RP-PvE-Realm angefangen, da stirbt der innere Stolz nicht so schnell ...


----------



## Lokibu (9. April 2009)

Boah.. ihdka. Abkürzungen sind total ohg und bringen mir am dvsas.

Ganz im ernst Abkürzungen sind nervig. Aber im Alltag ist es auch nicht anderster. Im Büroalltag haben wir viele Abkürzungen. z.b. Amtsgericht heißt nur AG, oder Arbeitgeber, heißt ebenfalls AG oder Arbeitnehmer, AN usw. (auch ne Abkürzung). Ich wette jeder der arbeiten geht nutzt auf der Arbeit jede menge Abkürzungen.

Das schlimme im Ingame ist, dass wir für die selbe Sache bis zu 3 Abkürzungen haben. Das liegt einmal an den verschiedenen Sprachen. Also deutsch und englisch und einmal weil manche meinen sie müssten abkürzen wie sie wollen.

Aber sich über Abkürzungen im Chat aufzuregen ist so, wie als würde man sich über die deutsche Sprache im Allgemeinen aufregen. Ich kenne keine Bürotätigkeit, die keine Abkürzungen verwendet. Im Chat ist es zwar etwas unpersönlich wenn da steht "LFM 2DD" aber so ist das halt.  

Wie heißt es so schön.. "derjenige der ohne Schuld ist möge den ersten Stein werfen". 

Aber bei "go" kriege ich auch haß. Ich muss dann immer an die Leute denken, die durch die Inis rennen und nichtmal abwarten können bis man was gegessen hat und sich wundern, dass der Heiler plötzlich oom ist. Oder DDs die meinen sie müssten jede zweite Minute "gogo" sagen.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (9. April 2009)

Thareen schrieb:


> Was jüngere Spieler anbetrifft:
> Ich spiele in einer Gilde welche für Spieler ab 18 gedacht ist. Wobei bei uns der Leitsatz "Geistiges Alter entscheidet" gilt.
> Anders ausgedrückt, befinden sich in der Gilde auch durchaus jüngere Spieler. Diese sind aber reif genug in dem ab 18 Club nicht weiter aufzufallen.
> Andererseits haben wir auch Leute abgelehnt, welche deutlich über 18 waren, von geistiger Reife aber keine Spur zu erkennen war.
> Somit habe ich nichts gegen jüngere mitspieler (die hälfte von denen bei uns wurde ohnehin von mir rekrutiert^^) auch wenn man an einigen Stellen den Eindruck bekommen haben mag.



Danke, damit hast du sowas von Recht Alter und geistiges Alter haben oft nichts miteinander gemein. Nunja, ich spiele seid 2Monaten und bin auch noch Newbie und ich denke das wenn man ordentlich fragt auch eher seine Antwort bekommt als wenn man irgendwie schreibt: Gib Wasser. Ich lasse das bitte auch aus weil meine Sätze dann immer wie aufforderungen klingen also ich schreibe statt: Kannst du mir Wasser geben? lieber Könntest du mir vieleicht ein wenig Wasser geben?

lg
Menschkrieger1995


----------



## MadMat (9. April 2009)

Naja, Lokibi, 

es geht nicht darum, dass es generell keine abkürzungen geben soll, aber wie du selber sagst: jeder ***** (mitspieler) ;-) meint, er müsste irgendwas abkürzen, so dass es für jeden ******* mehrere bezeichnungen gibt.
ein normales "LFM 2 DD für <ininame>" ist ja ok, wenn man weis was gemeint ist. nur um unsere bsp hier aus dem beitrag zu nehmen:

mein bsp:
"lfm 2 dd dm" .. ähm.. Deathmines, oder Diremaul? -- die  "richtige" antwort wäre: na deathmindes, du noob

bps von tikume (verzeih mir, falls ich dich falsch geschrieben habe):
"lfm ohf" ... woot? can you spell it? ....  -> die "richtige" antwort wäre: das heisst hdz1, du depp.
aber wiso hdz1, wenn es deathmines heisst und nicht todesminen? 

DAS ist ein punkt, der hier angesprochen wird und nicht die tatsache, das
mal was abgekürzt wird.

@Menschkrieger1995 : DIR würd ich dann sogar paar stack brote und wasser nach wahl machen. den anderen "mach mal wasser" würd ich mal direkt ignorieren.
Da fällt mir ein: gestern meinte einer zu mir "buff mal" (so im vorbeigehen) und er gab mir auch nen buff. naja, brauchte zwar keinen, weil ich quests im low lvl
gemacht hab und buffte den Guten auch. erst da hab ich gemerkt, was ich für nen buff bekommen habe. mir wars egal, aber "segen der macht" als manaklasse?
also DIE mobs, wo ich war schaff ich waffenlos ohne "SDM", aber der wille war da.


grüße


----------



## Nachtglanz (9. April 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Und so wahr. Prima!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thareen (9. April 2009)

Das DD verwende ich zugegebenermaßen selbst, da kommt man mittlerweile auch kaum noch drum herum. Selbst wenn man es ausschreiben würde, könnte ein Großteil der Lernverweigerer nichts damit anfangen... Damagedealer... das deutsche Gegenstück dazu also den "Schadensverursacher" habe ich noch nie im Chat gelesen.
Aber die meissten der anderen Abkürzungen kann man sich sparen.
Oder zumindest sollte man wissen was das Wort welches man eben abgekürzt hat eigentlich bedeutet.
Was ist so schlimm daran sich 5 sek Zeit zu nehmen folgenden Satz so zu schreiben: "Suchen noch 2 DD und einen Heiler für Burg".
Auf solche gesuche reagiere ich mit einer wesentlich höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit als auf solche: "lf 2dd´s & heal 4 Burg".
DD´s ? Wenn schon dann richtig, hatten wir aber schon. Leetspeak hat da auch nicht allzu viel zu suchen.
Wörter die mehr als 3 Zeichen haben werden ohnehin immer öfter falsch geschrieben.

Btw. wer kennt das nicht? *ololololol*
Dazu äussere ich mich erstmal nicht weiter, ausser dass sich bei mir die Nackenhaare aufstellen wenn ich so etwas lesen muss.
Lege das mal unter Lernverweigerer ab.

@Lokibu, bei uns auf Arbeit sind Abkürzungen seltsamerweise kaum vorhanden. Die wenigen welche dennoch existieren sind dennoch selbst für Laien sofort verständlich. Da diese im eigentlichen Sinne keine Abkürzungen sind sondern Verniedlichungen^^
Anders sieht es mit bestimmten Arbeitsmaterialien aus, aber die sind schon passend beschriftet.
Da weiss jeder was gemeint ist, steht ja auch so auf der Packung, man darf aber niemals unter gar keinen Umständen fragen für was die Abkürzungen stehen.
Andernfalls legt man den halben Betrieb lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Menschkrieger1995, bei mir würdest bei einer so formulierten Frage auch gleich mehrere Stacks bekommen, die paar Sekunden habe ich immer Zeit.
Ist ja auch selten genug dass man mal höflich gefragt wird.

@MadMat, das mit Segen der Macht im Startgebiet kenn ich auch nur zu gut, aber der Wille zählt ja bekanntlich.
Wenn ich merke dass ich einen Buff bekommen habe bleibe ich auch mal stehen und gebe einen Gegenbuff. Natürlich nur sofern möglich oder bedanke ich mich zumindest dafür.
Frage mich zwar immer noch was zur Hölle ich mit Unterwasseratmung mitten in Silithus (Karte aufdecken) will, aber der Hexer hat sich bestimmt über die im Gegenzug gewährte Intelligenz gefreut.


----------



## eaglestar (9. April 2009)

Sehr nett geschrieben!

Aber selbst nach 2 Jahren WoW und diversen Jahren mit anderen Rollenspielen bzw. MMO



WAS BEDEUTET    LW     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (9. April 2009)

Wurde bereits beantwortet: Leerwandler.

So Feierabend. Muss jetzt nach Hause *gg*


----------



## ObelixHix (9. April 2009)

Ja ich bin auch ein Noob oder eher ein Boon den ich hab noch nicht mal angefangen. (Will erst die Schule zuende machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich freue mich das es auch in WoW Leute gibt die sich zu benemen wissen.
Aber ehrlich, jeder rastet mal aus und schreibt sachen die er nicht so meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
p.s. Ich entschuldige mich für Rechtschreibfehler aber der Text lies sich nicht nach Word kopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dieser ABC Button fonktionirt bei mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## l33r0y (9. April 2009)

Darf ich eine erdbeere auf dem Kuchen sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schöner Text - viel Wahrheit auch wenn er erfunden ist.


----------



## Zerleena (9. April 2009)

Also ich bin auch mal hier über den Thread gestolpert, und irgendwie fand ich den Text sehr sehr passend. Habe zwar nicht pünktlich zum Release gespielt aber dennoch in der Zeit vor Burning Crusade, um genau zu sein seit September 2006 angefangen. Es war schon angenehmer zu der Zeit. Man kam an einer Stelle nicht weiter, da hat man den nächsten Ally gefragt wo Mob soundso denn sein könnte, denn nicht immer ist der Questlog schlüssig. Und bewahre, er hat sich tatsächlich die Zeit genommen und meinem kleinen Jägerlein geholfen, wollte nichtmal Gold oder so haben.

Ich selbst hab nun 2 80er Charaktere, einen Troll Jäger und einen Untoten Todesritter und trotz meiner 80 helfe ich auch gern den Leuten, wenn sie im /1 nach mehrmaligen Fragen keine Antwort bekommen von den anderen bzw. da nur so Kommentare kommen wie: omg l2p, N00b und so. (ja natürlich haben solche Leute damals von Level 1 an voll den Durchblick gehabt und alles ohne Questhelper und Mobmap gefunden) Zum Beispiel mach ich ja zur Zeit den Meister der Lehren in Kalimdor und streife dort durch die Gegend. Natürlich immer in dem Bewusstsein, jetzt kommt gleich der Megaflame..was hastn hier verloren du Gimp, scher dich nach Nordend und farm mir meine Questsmobs nicht weg oder sowas in der Art. Nein, bisher keine Beschwerden. Mich wunderts. Bin aber auch eher der Typ, wenn ich jemanden sehe, der das auch grad macht helfe ich natürlich. Man zieht ja (aus meienr Sicht) an einem Strang oder biete auch mal Instanzgänge an für die, die auch da mit durchgehen müssen und die eine oder andere Dungeonquest machen.

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, das Bild des Todesritters (ey alda, ich bin voll der Oberpro und voll Imba, ich messa euch ihr Opfer) als arroganter und hirnloser Mainchar Versager wenigstens etwas zu widerlegen. Bin mir nicht zu schade, den "Kleinen" zu helfen da ich auch mal einen kleinen Trolljäger hatte und mich über Hilfe gefreut habe. Als alter Hase fühl ich mich manchmal schon ein wenig in der Pflicht, Hilfestellung zu geben wenn einer net weiterkommt. Nur reagiere ich nicht sehr erfreut über Leute, die mich so anflüstern "ey zieh ich mal kloster" ich so: wie bitte? "ja zieh ich kloster". Da rutschte mir dann auch mal sowas raus wie: statt Instanzen solltest du erstmal Deutsch lernen und Bitte und Danke sind auch ein Anfang. Antwort: Arsch. Naja auch ohne Stimme macht der Ton die Musik, auch und gerade in WoW.


----------



## Chínín (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. April 2009)

Komme gerade von der Arbeit ... *müdebin*.

Daher habe ich (ehrlicherweise) nach etwas Lesen auf die ersten Antworten geguckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da diese jedoch positiv waren/sind - habe ich, trotz Müdigkeit, alles bis zum Ende durchgelesen.

Ich selber finde den Text klasse und kann es mir 1:1 vorstellen - alles selber erlebt.
Und über so manche Spieler die auf einen Neuling so reagieren habe ich NULL Verständnis.
Klar, daß man als Neuling und auch überhaupt anderen user nicht nur fordernd begegnen sollte.
Doch gleich jemanden zu Diskriminieren und abartig zu antworten - ist nicht grad die feine Art.

Ich denke, die User, die so agieren, können sich entweder zu Hause gar nichts erlauben 
(müssen halt ingame den "Großen" raushängen lassen oder sie sind einfach so.
Jedenfalls sind meine Begegnungen mit solchen Usern nicht von langer Dauer.

Ich selber bin zwar kein pvp Typ - eher pve (upps sry ... Abkürzungen)
Habe fast alle Ecken ausgekundschaftet und habe noch vielen Sachen auf Seiten der Horde im Kopf.
Jedoch helfe ich gerne, wo ich kann und antworte möglichst normal ohne Abkürzungen und in ganzen Sätzen.

*Keiner sollte vergessen - daß er/sie alle mal als Newbie angefangen haben!!*

Es gibt zwar Menschen, die sind wirklich einfach nur faul - wollen mit geringstem Aufwand das Maximalste erreichen.
Die fragen dann andauernd nach Sachen. Doch antworten tue ich meistens.
Selber musste ich natürlich auch öfters mal nachfragen - habe aber viel selber + gemeinsam rausgefunden - mit Spaß.
.......

Noch paar Stellen im Text fand ich echt gut.^^



> "Sorry aber kannst du bitte deutsch sprechen, ich bin neu hier"  (jeder Mensch mit einem IQ über Zimmertemperatur wäre hier "weich" geworden)





> "Sag mal Bruderherz, ist es normal, dass ich mich als Neuling bei World of Warcraft fühle wie der Fisch in der Pfanne"





> "Kein Grund sich aufzuführen, als wär das einzig positive im Leben der HIV Test gewesen".



Letztes klingt zwar hart, aber ....


Und zum Wandel:

WoW im Wandel - Sprache im Wandel -> da fehlt noch etwas ... Welt im Wandel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt Ihr den Unterschied beim "Nach dem Weg fragen" von früher und heute?
Kaum einer kennt in seinem Ort wirklich noch nen Straßennamen - außer dem Eigenen.
Früher hat man den Weg mittels Straßen, wievielte Kreuzung etc. beschrieben.
Heute geht es nur nach Firmen und Geschäftsnamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich bin nun für viele WoW Spieler schon ein Anfangs Oldie - nulle bald mal wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch zum Glück gibt es auch noch viele andere "Oldies", die sich normal auszudrücken wissen.
Und auch viele "Kinder" gibt es da noch - die auch so "normal durchgeknallt" sind - wie ich.^^

*Seht das Positive und lasst Euch nicht immer von gewissen Leuten runterziehen!
*

in dem Sinne ... Schönes Ostern

greetz


----------



## Nekramcruun (9. April 2009)

finde die story ziemlich cool und gut geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch sehr zutreffend.
allerdings finde ich,daß jemand der so gut schreibt wie du und nur ein paar fehler im text hat,die offensichtlich tippfehler sind und keine unfähigkeit zur artikulation in der eigenen muttersprache,sich die ärmliche signatur mit dem hans der rechtschreib-flames macht sparen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (9. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Mein Thread hier *wird*ein Mimi- und "Ach-alles-ist-scheisse" Thread.



Da liegst du leider total falsch; das ist kein Mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele selber schon lange WoW und mir gefallen gewisse Veränderungen in der Community auch nicht, was auch aber schon in 1000 Threads behandelt wurde. 
Das ganze aus der Sicht eines Newbies zu lesen hat mich aber zum ersten mal darüber nachdenken lassen, wie sich diese Veränderungen ausgewirkt hätten wenn ich heute meine ersten Schritte in WoW machen würde. Das macht das ganze noch trauriger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (9. April 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> finde die story ziemlich cool und gut geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war keine Signatur sondern ein eingefügtes Bild! Und eigentlich hast du recht! Nur wollte ich halt auch mal so cool sein, um das Bild zu posten. Auch das erste. (*Sarkasmus*)

Apropos: Wie kommt ihr eigentlich alle darauf, dass die Geschichte erfunden ist?! Ich hab ja schon eine sehr gute Fantasie, aber das könnten sich glaub nichtmal die Mitglieder vom Quatsch Comedy Club ausdenken. Und die können so einiges.


----------



## Magrotus (9. April 2009)

Sehr guter Text, und ja, bis zum Ende gelesen.
Naja, WoW-Community ist exakt so wie du sie beschreibst, inklusive der Spielerkasten.
Die Community ist echt ein Grund zum Heulen, hier im buffed-Forum ja auch.
Prollig, asozial, aggressiv, und absolut nicht hilfsbereit.
Ja klar gibt es löbliche Ausnahmen, sonst wären die löblichen Ausnahmen ja allesamt weg. Aber das Gros der Leute ist echt schlimm.

Ich hatte letztens ein Erlebnis der dritten Art: in Orgrimmar habe ich als 80er Angeln geskillt.
Dann hüpfte so ein Schami um mich herum, glaube Level 8.
Und an den Fragen, die er mir gestellt hat, merkte ich sehr schnell, dass er wirklich ein absoluter Neuling sein muss, kein Twink.

Schließlich meinte er sogar noch (ich habe ihm die Hexer-Metamorphose gezeigt, um ihn zu beeindrucken^^): "Ich würde auch viel lieber zaubern, aber das kann ich mit dem nicht, oder?" 

Da habe ich ihn erstmal in Orgrimmar herumgeführt und ihm so ein paar wichtige Sachen gezeigt und so, AH, Bank, etc.

Passiert ihm sicher nicht oft


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Apropos: Wie kommt ihr eigentlich alle darauf, dass die Geschichte erfunden ist?! Ich hab ja schon eine sehr gute Fantasie, aber das könnten sich glaub nichtmal die Mitglieder vom Quatsch Comedy Club ausdenken. Und die können so einiges.



also ICH hab das nicht behauptet aber damit musst du dich abfinden.es ist hier allgemein üblich bei solchen geschichten zu unterstellen daß sie erfunden wären...leider.
zum teil ist es aber auch so und da muss ich mal sagen daß hier manche leute die sich dazu bekennen daß ihre geschichten erfunden sind noch wesentlich ausgefallenere storys auf lager haben.
was du hier schilderst ist ja leider ganz normaler WoW alltag.
jedenfalls glaub ich dir die story und wenns einer nicht glaubt dann stör dich nicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McSteel (10. April 2009)

...geiler Threat.^^ Vom Prinzip her den Nagel voll auf den Kopf getroffen!


----------



## Manaori (11. April 2009)

Also, ein wirklcih sehr schön geschriebener Text, und ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass er der Wahrheit entspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings würde ich nie, NIE auf einem PvP server anfangen oder es jemandem empfehlen. Mir reichen Schlachtfelder vollkommen *grins* 

Naja, also, zu der Sache mit den Krümeln... da fallen mir auf Anhieb viele, sehr viele Sachen ein *kicher* Ich bin ja sehr viel und gerne random unterwegs, habe teils sehr gute (meine jetzige Gilde habe ich so kennen gelernt) und teils wirklcih schlimme Erfahrungen gemacht, über die ich allerdings nurmehr lachen kann. Wozu auch nciht, ist ein Spiel, und wenn man über sowas nicht lachen kann, ist man bei WoW doch arm dran. Wobei, bei so ziemlich allen Online Spielen, ähnliche Beobachtungen habe ich auch bei Guild Wars gemacht. 
Ich versuche eigentlich immer, Neulingen zu helfen, wenn sie Fragen stellen, wenn möglich auch in vollständigen Sätzen, da ich bei vielen Abkürzungen auch laaange rätseln musste und teils jetzt noch muss. Da ich selbst erst zu BC Zeiten ins Spiel kam und kurz nach dem Release von WotLK 70 wurde, hatte ich auch noch vieeele Fragen an meine G ildenmitglieder und freu mich auch jetzt noch, wenn ich Antworten kriege. Auch, wenn ich da so manches Mal die Leute wohl ein wenig in den Wahnsinn treibe mit meinem "Auf der Leitung stehen"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darum versuch ich auch, bei Neulingen geduldig zu sein, aber ich muss zugeben, es gelingt mir nicht immer. Meistens verliere ich ja die Geduld bei Leuten, die sich offenbar zu gut sind, um in vollständigen Sätzen zu schreiben oder sich auch nur verständlich auszudrücken, bzw solche, die schlichtweg dreist sind und erwarten, weil sie neu sind kriegen sie gleich alles in den A*** geschoben. Zum Beispiel wollte mal einer von mir, dass ich ihm mal rasch die Mats für eine Tasche, natürlich plus die Tasche selbst, schenke. Unter Umständen hätte ich es vllt getan, hätte er nicht in einem derartigen T onfall gefragt.. nunja. 
In unserer Gilde haben wir jetzt eine Art System entwickelt, um Neulingen ein bisschen zu helfen: Mentorenf ür jede Klasse. So bin ich zum Beispiel die Mentorin für angehende Priester und helfe bei Fragen zum Heilig- oder Schattenbaum (ich bin ein Gegner der Disziplin Skillung außerhalb von PvP *g*). Und ich denke, das ist auch ganz gut, wenn man weiß, wen man fragen muss. Sonst ist man ja doch mal ziemlich vewirrt. 

Ich denke, es ist auch nicht allzu schwer, vernünftige Leute selbst im größten "Seuchen"pfuhl zu finden. Ein kleines Beispiel von vor zwei Tagen: Bin mit meiner Priesterin einen Funraid ins Auge der Stürme beigetreten, weil ich die instanz bisher noch nicht ganz sehen konnte. Sehe mir die Gruppe an und denke: Okay, sind kaum 80er dabei, aber es wird shcon werden. Auch, wenn ich bei der Dichte an Todesrittern ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl bekam. Eine positive Überraschung war, dass einer der Todesritter sich als sehr guter Erklärbär zeigte und versuchte, geduldig der Gruppe über die Hürden von A'lar und so hinwegzuhelfen. Lief ganz gut, der Boss lag beim ersten Versuch, allerdings mit ein paar Toten. Sofort wird der Chat vollgespammt mit "rezz pls""kratzt mich ma auf""rezzt ihr mich mal???"  und so weiter. Naja, man ist geduldig, selbst, als man vollgewhispert wird - denken die wirklich, man würde sie einfach liegen lassen? oO 
Nunja, beim zweiten Boss läuft es ähnlich, der Chat wird wieder vollgespammt, es bringt auch nichts, mehrmals darauf aufmerksam zu machen dass wir nicht vorhaben irgendjemanden einfach liegen zu lassen. Daraufhin reißt mir doch mal der Faden und ich sage, dass der nächste, der mir mit "rezz pls" kommt, von mir liegen gelassen wird (Was durchaus eine Drohung war, da ich offenbar die einzige war, die sich sowohl um Heilung als auch um Wiederbelebung kümmerte. Traurig, wenn noch andere Priester, Schamanen, Druiden und Paladine dabei sind...) 
Naja, es wird noch, shcließlich stehen wir vor Kael'thas und seinen Kumpanen. Der Erklärbär, mit dem ich mich im Whisper bereits köstlich über diese eher traurige Ansammlung von Chaoten und, verzeihung, "N00BS" amüsiere, wird während der Erklärung, die ja doch sehr kompliziert ist, andauernd mit einem "Gogogo""gehts bald los?" unterbrochen. Da hilft es auch nichts, darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass diese Boss nunmal der Anspruchsvollste zu BC zeiten war und eigentlich immer noch ist. Nunja, erster versuch, eine Magierin (Jene, die scih das gogogo nicht nehmen konnte), pullt den Kerl, den ein Fernkämpfer, nur leider ein ganz anderer, eher geeigneter, tanken sollte => alle sterben. Und sofort regts ich jemand auf, hallo, wie oft wir hier schon gewiped seien (einmal?) und wie super schliecht wir wären und was für Gimps und so weiter. naja, die Gruppe löst sich auf, ich habe einen neuen Todesritterfreund gefunden und eine kleine Magierin, die das auch ganz lustig fand..
Selbst in den schlmmsten Situationen kanns also durchaus was gutes geben. Nette Leute etc, mit denen man dann drüber lachen kann, denn: Bei fast (leider nur faast.. wenn nicht, ists wirklich traurig) jeder schlechten Random gruoppe ist außer dir noch ein anderer, genauso verzweifelter wie du dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far, nicht aufgeben! Man muss nur genau hinschauen, dann findet man die Leute!


----------



## Rotel (11. April 2009)

Betreffend der Sache mit dem Anfangen auf PVP-Realms. Das liegt primär daran, dass ich dort meinen Charakter stehen hab (der auf nem anderen Account läuft) und sekundär...versucht mal einer Frau was auszureden, wenn sie sich was in den Kopf gesetzt hat. Ob das nun die Schwester, Freundin, Mutter, Tante oder Ururgrossmutter ist.


----------



## l33r0y (11. April 2009)

> Apropos: Wie kommt ihr eigentlich alle darauf, dass die Geschichte erfunden ist?! Ich hab ja schon eine sehr gute Fantasie, aber das könnten sich glaub nichtmal die Mitglieder vom Quatsch Comedy Club ausdenken. Und die können so einiges.



Ich wollte dir mit meinem Post nicht unterstellen dass du den Text frei erfunden hast. Lediglich dein Schluss gab mir zu denken:


> "Hey Bro, hab gestern die Boonz im Alterac voll abgetischt. Waren HDH und am winnen, dann kam der Inv für den Raid...wollt eigentlich nicht mit wegem der anderen Hexertussi...aber prompt is der EpiCStaff gedroppt, wie geil, hab gleich mal vor Dala Süd gepost"



Ein wenig übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (11. April 2009)

*Zustimm und Respekt zoll* ich hab Jahrelang gezogen um so "noobs", "newbes" eine changse zu geben. Inzwischen sind alle groß und machen so weiter wie ich am Anfang bei ihnen. Fazit 1: Wenn ich on komme bin ich voll mit /w das es schön ist mich mal wieder in zu sehen Fazit 2: Sie haben Spaß am Spiel und denen die sie helfen auch.


----------



## HuntertheBest (11. April 2009)

also ich schmeck eigentlich ganz gut. aber jeder hat mal nen shclechten tag und wird zum ober-nerd seines servers.
naja wie schon manche sagten, gute geschichte und entspannt zu lesen

Lg


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. April 2009)

kennste wayne???? schonmal was von *SUFU!!!* gehört????????????????????????ß alter du kacknoob ersterwal! MIMJIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIII

L2P ODER GEH HAUS1!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























*no comment*


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. April 2009)

@Crash_Hunter 

Genau.. Du bist sicher auch so ein Held der entweder Xr belagert oder Ashara weil er so klasse iss und mit Lvl 80, S5 full, 2k Abhärtung die Wachen und Questgeber dort zu ganken .. 

Merkst du eigentlich Nicht wie lächerlich du dich grade machst ?


----------



## Innocent82 (12. April 2009)

Das schlimmste Wowisch finde ich ist:

Innocent: Hat jemand Kekse?
Magiervonnebenan: +
(In der selben Sekunde erscheint zusätzlich im Chat)
Kriegervonnebenan: -
...Diese + -  nervt mich echt tierisch.
Man spart ab ja EINEN ganzen Buchstaben durch +

Versucht es mal mit Ja...

bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (12. April 2009)

ohja das Plus und Minus geht mir auch so auf die Eier, genauso wie das jz. Sind manche schon so schreibfaul geworden dass sie wohl jede Statistik der PISA-Studie bestätigen können, dass wir immer dümmer und fauler werden? Wenn ich so lese: lfm heal go jz da rollen sich auch mir die Fußnägel hoch, da sowas einfach grauenhaft ist. WoW Slang hin oder her, aber irgendwann geht die Faulheit zu weit.


----------



## EPoker (12. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Du hast dich tatsächlich durch den ganzen Text gelesen? Du hast nicht nach einem mickrigen Viertel schon unten "Mimi, wayne, Thread Nr. 1000" drangehängt"? Dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich für meinen Teil bin freundlich im Spiel, helfe gerne, schreibe einigermassen verständlich insofern ich nicht weiss, dass mein Gegenüber wirklich wow'isch versteht. In meinen bescheidenen 5h wöchtentlich. Ich repräsentiere ein wohlschmeckendes Krümel. Und du?






Respekt...
Auf mich trifft das gesagte zum größten Teil auch zu...
Doch WoW hat wie du gesagt auch gute Seiten...
Dieser Thread....
Reward for "Hall of Fame" 
Super geschrieben hast mir Ostern echt noch schöner gemacht..
DANKE 

Epoker


----------



## Kater Karlo (12. April 2009)

Da danke ich dir doch gleich für diesen sehr gut geschriebenen Beitrag. Es macht mich richtig glücklich, dass es doch noch vernünftige Spieler in der World of Warcraft gibt. 
Da wird meinem kleinen Bruder vielleicht ab und zu geholfen.

Muss ich mir doch überlegen irgendwann wieder anzufangen, wenn auch nur, um ein bisschen Moral zu verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

Kater Karlo


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (12. April 2009)

Nochmal zum Wowisch. Ganz kann man die Abkürzungen nicht abschaffen. Allein schon weil manche Instanzen kompliezierte Namen haben. Und ich denke wenn jemand schreibt: Suchen noch 2DD für DM. dann ist das in Ordnung, so schreibe ich auch.


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. April 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> @Crash_Hunter
> 
> Genau.. Du bist sicher auch so ein Held der entweder Xr belagert oder Ashara weil er so klasse iss und mit Lvl 80, S5 full, 2k Abhärtung die Wachen und Questgeber dort zu ganken ..
> 
> Merkst du eigentlich Nicht wie lächerlich du dich grade machst ?




Merkste was? habe genau auf so eine Reaktion gehofft:

Nein ich bin ansich das Gegenteil! Ich versuche immer auf meine Ausdrucksweise zu achten, bin nett und zuvorkommen, helfe meinen Resourcen entsprechend gerne aus und bin über gleichgesinnte Gesellschaft dankbar.

Nein ich besitze keinen einzigen Charakter auf Stufe 80, ich bin ein chilliger Twinker, ein Kackboon ersterklasse, der mal kein Plan hat und lol noch net mal 80 ist. 
Ich habe meinen Beitrag extra überzogen, ich dachte doch, damit die Ironie hervorzuheben. Die Ironie selbst sollte das Gegenteil ausdrücken, ich befürworte, was der TE schreibt und er hat so recht...

Aber leider laufen auch zu viele (ich klammer das mal ein weil ausnahmen und so) (ignorante) Leute mit Vorurteilen rum. Nur weil wer Abkürzungen benutzt und "WoWisch" spricht ist er nicht gleich einer, der einen bitter schmeckenden Krümel ins DE einfügt, es kann sich dahinter auch ein netter Mensch verbergen. 

Na ja so weit Crashi




PS: 

Gehen 2 SChildkröten durch die Wüste. Sagt die eine:

Jajaja.

Wasen los? Fragt die andere

Nix...

Nach einer Stunde....



Jajaja.... *seufts*

Wasen los?

Nix...


Eine weitere Stunde:

JAAAJAAAJAAA...

Was haste den?

Sooo viel Sand und keine Förmchen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gadfly (12. April 2009)

Da guckt man nach 2 monaten abwesenheit mal wieder hier rein - un ich hab ein lachen auf dem gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is eigentlich egal ob der Text erfunden ist oder nicht. Klar ist, der Text spiegelt die Realität zu 95% wieder... Klasse ding gut geschrieben

Aber was der härteste aber zum "totlachen" komischste Satz  ist, obwohl das sehr, sehr markaber ist "Kein Grund sich aufzuführen, als wär das einzig positive im Leben der HIV Test gewesen".

Grüße :::gadfly:::


----------



## Mirodas (12. April 2009)

Guter Text, regt zum Nachdenken an!


----------



## Thryon (12. April 2009)

Gut geschrieben habs bis unten gelesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clunck (12. April 2009)

Interresant Geschrieben aber leider ist das Thema ausgelutscht


----------



## Ballbock (12. April 2009)

Tja

wo du recht hast hast du recht. Ich hab so ziemlich das gleiche mit meinem Cousin erlebt. Vor ca. 6 Monaten hat er mich noch gefragt was noob, lol und BT bedeuted schreibte er mich erst gestern wieder mit : ey alta musste heute mal wieder einen kackboon herflamen. ey er wusste nicht was lfg heißt...... die Newbys von heute ts ts ts.
aber mann kannst nicht ändern deshalb habe ich mich damit abgefunden es zu ignorieren


----------



## Bhaalbrut (12. April 2009)

Interessanter Text, hab mich selbst ein Stück weit sogar mit deiner Schwester identifizieren können. Wobei es mich selbst mit 3 80er mit jede mengen twinks immer noch ägert wenn mein twink gecampt wird. Sind es achtziger kann ich nicht mal was mit meinem Main dagegen machen, da ich "0" (in Worten: NULL) PvP Erfahrung geschweige denn Equip habe. Ich gebe zu, ich hab auch schon mal als 70er die Ehrenfeste überrannt und alles gekillt was mir auf dem TFT kam und bin abgehauen als die ersten 70er Allies auftauchten. Auch wenn das erbärmlich ist, aber ansonsten hätte mich der Frust wohl schon viel früher aus dem Spiel getrieben.

Früher war ich Tank aus Leidenschaft. Hin und wieder passiert halt mal was dummes und man zieht eine Gruppe Mobs zuviel und die Gruppe wipet mal. Passiert das heute, ist entweder sofort der Heiler weg oder wirst du so lange geflamet bist du Gottesschild-Ruhestein machst und alle auf Ignore stellst. Random habe ich schon länger gar nicht mehr getankt oder geheilt. Und zuletzt habe ich meinen WoW Account komplett gekündigt, weil ich keine Lust mehr habe den halben Server auf Ignore stehen zu haben.


----------



## Drazmodaan (12. April 2009)

N1 gz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





klasse Text, Ich bin dann wohl auch ein kleiner Krümel - wie ich mich noch an meine Anfangszeit erinnern kann - ich stand auch mit dem Leerwanderl im Flammenschlund.

Grüße


----------



## Gosat (12. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> *Prolog*
> 
> Nun, etwas vorweg. Mein erster Satz wird nicht sein: "Das soll kein Heul und Mimi Fred werden und wenn es dich nicht interessiert, lies nicht weiter". Nein, im Gegenteil. Mein Thread hier *wird*ein Mimi- und "Ach-alles-ist-scheisse" Thread. Ganz bewusst. Und nachdem auch der hunderste, unterbelichtete Quasimodo sein Comment-Wiki mit "Non-Sense" oder "Wer braucht das" gefüllt hat, erkennst du vileicht ja auch den ach so trüben Sinn!
> 
> ...




hast die echt viel mühe gegeben , und es hat sich ausgezahlt , ist meiner meinung nach ein super beitrag , endlich sprichts mal jemand aus , gibt nicht mehr viele , die auf lowere noch rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Glohin (12. April 2009)

@Rotel,da kann ich nur sagen /sign,/sign und nochmals /sign.
Selbst erlebt und eigendlich schade was aus WoW geworden ist,war am Anfang kurz nach dem Release nicht so.
10 von 10 Punkten.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## elnerda (12. April 2009)

Sehr guter Text undi ch stimme in so ziemlich allen Punkte zu.


----------



## Rotel (3. Juni 2009)

Push 4 Remember  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juni 2009)

Ein absolut grandioser Text, so unverblühmt und brutal und vor allem so wahr Oo
ich würd auf alle fälle gerne mehr lesen^^


----------



## Gnarak (3. Juni 2009)

Endlich mal wieder ein Artikel, gut geschrieben und mit Inhalt! Und ausserdem (leider) nur allzuwahr. 
Tja, da denk ich mich mal in Classic zurück, viele Macken am Spiel, kaum Macken an den Mitspielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke und 10/10


----------



## Mjuu (3. Juni 2009)

und schon blüht der thread wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2009)

Lustige Geschichte X.X
na ja ich hab nichts dagegen Leuten zu helfen, aber die meisten Leute denen man hilft wollen immer mehr und nehmen alles als selbstverständlich
Letztens war ich in Westfall n Freund DM gezogne
Da war so n lvl 11 Pala der Hilfe bei ner Quest braucht, ok kurz geholfen
2 Tage später invited mich der mit den worten "dm"
Ich so "Hä wat is putt?"
Antwort "Omg du sollst mich dm ziehen du depp"
Ich "Ne keine Zeit und so schonmal gar nicht"
Antwort:"omg assoziales Kind, wo ist hier nochmal die ignore funktion?"
Und das ist nicht nur einmal passiert, da vergeht einem echt die Lust zu helfen :X


----------



## Dabow (3. Juni 2009)

Super Story ;D hat mir beim Lesen sehr gefallen ;D


----------



## j4ckass (3. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe die Thematik ähnlich wie der TE. 
Das Niveau bzw. die Umgangsformen InGame lassen schon öfters zu wünschen übrig. Aber ich stell mich da wehement dagegen und bleibe trotzdem freundlich. 

Und es gibt nichts schöneres als wenn man selbst mal in die Rolle kommt Hilfe zu brauchen und diese dann auch bekommt.


----------



## Semetor (3. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut! Teilweise geb ich dir da Recht als neuer WoW Spieler versteht man erstmal so gut wie gar nichts. Wenn man aber schon das eine oder andere Online Spiel kennt kann man das eine oder andere ableiten.


----------



## Gustav Gans (3. Juni 2009)

Schön geschrieben,

aber ich möchte heutzutage auch nicht mehr anfangen mit Wow. Sind zuviele unterwegs die glauben jeder hat Wow schon Jahre gespielt. 

hf
Gustav


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (3. Juni 2009)

Jo, 100% SIIIIIIGGGGNNNNNN!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War letzt mit nem Hexer Dm, der ebenfalls neu war, sagte er sogar vorher. Ich, kein Prob. Der Hexer macht einen Fehler, Heiler leavt. Ja, so ging das weiter, iwann hab ich ihn gezogen. Er ist jetzt 40, ich zieh in gerne wieder, er ist auf Fl, und weiß Bescheid. Wieder unserem "Nachwuchs" geholfen, wieder ein Stück glücklicher.


----------



## Resch (3. Juni 2009)

Schön zu sehen, dass es noch Anständige Spieler gibt, wie man aus den Antworten hier erkennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (3. Juni 2009)

@TE
Gut geschrieben, erfunden oder nicht ist egal, wird wohl jeder hier ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Hättest du deine Schwester auf einen beliebigen Schulhof während der großen Pause geschickt wäre wohl ähnliches dabei heraus gekommen. 
Gar nicht mal wegen des Alters, sondern einfach nur wegen der sozialen Struktur in der Gemeinschaft. 

Ein Beispiel: Randomgruppe für ein paar heroische Instanzen, zu der Zeit als man sich da noch ausgerüstet hat. Anfang violette Festung, Tank ein relativ gut ausgerüsteter DK. (Klasse ist hier nebensächlich) Instanz gemacht, ohne Probleme durch gekommen. Ein DD musste gehen, der DK läd einen Kumpel ein. 
Als nächstes gings in die Halle der Blitze. Halbe Gruppe kannte die Instanz noch nicht, ich war vorher auf normal einmal drin gewesen.
Dann gings los, es wurde nicht gewartet, wenn man mal Mana tanken musste - sollte man sich halt so einteilen. Es wurde immer die möglichst schwierigste Variante einer Bosstaktik gewählt (z. B. erster Boss inkl. Buff) und erklärt wurde auch nichts. Im TS wurde die ganze Zeit über den am Abend bevorstehenden Raid geredet, jegliche "Ermahnungen" führten zu leicht unterdrücktem Gelächter, der beiden Kumpel bis ich dann irgendwann die Schnauze voll hatte, mich bei den zwei "Anfängern" entschuldigte und die Gruppe verließ.

Der Tank hatte vorher absolut kein Problem, sein Spieltempo dem der anderen anzupassen, erst als sein Bekannter dazu stieß musste er den Schalter umlegen.

Da fehlts bei vielen an sozialer Courage, Selbstbewusstsein und Anstand. Genauso wie es sehr oft bei unreifen Jugendlichen der Fall ist. Für mich hat das daher weniger mit WoW direkt zu tun, sondern eher mit fehlender Erziehung, was natürlich auch bei offiziell Erwachsenen Spielern der Fall sein kann.
WoW ist lediglich eine Plattform, genauso wie der Pausenhof oder jeder andere Treffpunkt von Menschen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (3. Juni 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Du hast dich tatsächlich durch den ganzen Text gelesen? Du hast nicht nach einem mickrigen Viertel schon unten "Mimi, wayne, Thread Nr. 1000" drangehängt"? Dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich für meinen Teil bin freundlich im Spiel, helfe gerne, schreibe einigermassen verständlich insofern ich nicht weiss, dass mein Gegenüber wirklich wow'isch versteht. In meinen bescheidenen 5h wöchtentlich. Ich repräsentiere ein wohlschmeckendes Krümel. Und du?



Same 4 me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Backshop (3. Juni 2009)

Ich denke jeder durchläuft da den selben Weg ( Na schön, die meisten "Krümel" jedenfalls).

Nachdem man sozusagen kein "Newbie" mehr ist und die meisten Vergewaltigungen der englischen bzw. deutschen Sprache (das was du so liebevoll "WoWisch" nennst) mehr oder weniger versteht, will man natürlich auch zeigen, wie erfahren man doch ist.
Zack, schon fliegen die Abkürzungen, Anglizismen und noch viel mehr. Irgendwann aber (jedenfalls war das bei mir so) merkt man entweder:

1) Dass der Kauderwelsch, den man von sich gibt, sich einfach bescheuert anhört und man zudem oft das Gefühl hat, dass das Gegenüber meistens nur wenig versteht
oder
2) Dass man diesen zusammengeschmissenen Wörter- und Buchstabensalat von anderen zu oft vor den Latz geknallt bekommt und es nicht mehr hören/lesen kann.

Dann kommt man in das Stadium "Hey, wenn ich Deutsch schreibe versteht man mich und will mich genauso ansprechen!".
Bei mir ging das so weit, dass ich sogar im Chat auf Groß- Kleinschreibung achte und mit Kommas und Gedankenstrichen arbeite. Mag sich anstrengend anhören, aber ganz ehrlich: Was ist besser?

L33t- Sp3aker: das is sart wir machen ohne add drakes alle auf lavawall achten und eles wegbomben XY ist mt YX st ogog
oder
Normalsterblicher: Das ist Sartharion. Wir haben ja schon alle anderen Drachen getötet, bleibt nur er übrig. Achtet auf die Lavawände und die kleinen Feuerelementare, kennt ihr schließlich alle schon. XY tankt Sartharion, YX die Elementare. Ok, los gehts!

Klar, letzteres braucht länger zum Tippen, aber weniger Zeit zum Verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe, ihr versteht worauf ich hinauswill... irgendwann fängt jeder an wieder verständlich zu schreiben, außer er steht total drauf nicht verstanden zu werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benon (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch noch eine schöne geschichte zum thema:

Dun Morogh, die sonne sinkt gerade hinter die eisigen Berge.
Ich reite mit meinem lvl 60 Mensch Priester richtung Eisenschmiede um mir den Luxus der Tiefenbahn zu gönnen.
auf einmal, aus heiterem Himmel stoppt mein Pferd und wirft mich fast aus dem Sattel. 
Da stand ein kleiner Gnom vor den Hufen meines Pferdes das ihn fast noch kleiner gemacht hätte^^

Und was sagt der Gnom??? Folgendes:
"ROfl du noob, hast mit lvl 60 noch kein epicreitmount? lololol kackboon!!"

Was tut man nun? Nein, ich benutze ihn nicht als neue Hufschonungsschicht für mein Pferdchen, prombt öffne ich das Handelsfenster, steck ihm 5g und n täschen und schreibe ihm: " Hier, damit du vlt iwann verstehst worum es in WOW geht!"

Der Gnom läuft lachend davon....

Tage später, ich bin mit meinem Zwerg-Jäger lvl 10 in Dun Morogh, und wen treffe ich? jaaaa, die Hufdeko meines Priester-Pferdchens XD 
Da steht der nette gnom, und promt tippe ich:  lololol noch keinen blauen Todesminendolch oder sonstige farbige Gegenstände rofl noob!"       ...(leises schmunzeln)

Und was macht der Gnom? Folgendes:
Promt öffnet er das Handelsfenster, steckt mir 2g und schreibt: "Hoffe du lernst bald das es in WoW um Gemeinschaft geht!"

Ich laufe freudig strahlend davon...


Und was lernen wir daraus? Seit nett selbst zu den deppen, dann habt ihr g fürs reppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xD

LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## Phenyl19 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ein Krümel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön geschrieben und leider auch sehr wahr.


----------



## Daxwood (3. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch 15 und versuche (bzw. hab versucht, hab aufgehört, aber komme im sommer mal wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) immer freundlich zu sein. Da ich nicht der grozügigste bin, habe ich eig. gar kein Gold verschenkt. Aber wenn mich einer sehr höflich (manchmal sogar mit Großschrift) nach einem Weg oder des Alchi Labors gefragt hat, habe ich es ihm persönlich gezeigt und ihm 5g in die Hand gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn einer herkommt mit: "ehy, wei zum teufel kome ich zum bergbau deppen?" den habe ich nur zur Wache gewiesen ^^. 

Ich war immer sehr sehr entäuscht von meinen Alterskollegen.. Lieber hänge ich mit +18 jährigen rum, die mein Alter nicht stört und mich genau gleich genommen haben, wie jeden anderen Erwachsenen. Natürlich war ich nicht ganz so reif wie sie, aber das war kein Problem. In Raids war ich IMMER der jüngste (zumindest in geplanten, bei random-grps kann man das ja nichtmehr erwarten) und obwohl meine Stimme nicht die eines Bären Brunos klang, haben sie mich genau gleich behandelt. 

Also liebe Erwachsene, es gibt noch Hoffnungen bei den jungen WoW Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## spawnofanger (3. Juni 2009)

*seufz* Ja damals als ich angefangen hab gabs noch viel mehr geniessbare Krümel.... inzwischen sinds leider die Ausnahmen die die Regel bestätigen =(
Traurig aber wahr.

Ich glaub wenn ich jetz erst anfangen würd, würd mich die "neue" Community vertreiben... ich versteh einfach nich wie die Leute vergessen können das sie auch alle mal Noobs waren *kopfschüttel*

Ich sehs jetz atm wieder an ner Freundin die erst anfängt, sie wird (fast) nur zugekackt anstatt das man ihr hilft oder was erklärt... ich find so ein Verhalten einfach nur arm. 
Ich glaub wenn die paar Leute die sie aus m rl kennt nich wären, hätt sie das Game nach der ersten Ini in die Ecke geschmissen und von der Platte geputzt...

Ein Herz für Noobs ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juni 2009)

naja wenn ich mal aus nostalgie in die startgebiete geh oder durch die classic gebiete an sich und jemanden seh der grad kämpft und vll auch grad verreckt da schmeiß ich mich dann schon ganz gern malmit in den kampf ich meine ich bin so oft verreckt weil andere stur vorbeigeritten sind und das will ich anderen möglichst ersparen auch wenn se dann vll die eine oder andere wichtige lektion nicht lernen. XD
Aber Gold gibts keins da bleib ich hart!

Kann auch mal vorkommen das ich einfach im /1 in nem gebiet einfach mal frag ob jemand in der hießigen ini gezogen werden will ich muss eh rein und es freut mich wenn ich bissl gesellschaft  hab :>


----------



## Locaros (3. Juni 2009)

Der Ton macht die Musik. 

Letztes WE: War mit meinem Bäumchen leveln.
Plötzlich: 

Mir unbekannter lvl 45 Paladin: "Hey, wie gehts? Haste kurz Zeit, mich Tempel zu ziehn?"
Ich ganz verwirrt: "Ähem, ... sollte ich dich kennen? 
Er: "Ja, du hast mich mal Hügel gezogen, und gesagt, dass ich mich melden kann, wenn ich Hilfe brauch"

Er war sich absolut sicher, dass ich ihn gezogen hab und zwar mit eben diesem Druiden. Den Einwand, dass ich Heal-skillung habe, und noch nie eine andere hatte, ließ er auch nicht gelten. Und ich konnte ihn erst von seiner Meinung abbringen,  als ich ihm mit dem (mir fehlenden) Erfolg gezeigt hab, dass ich noch nicht in der Ini war, bzw diese zumindest nicht fertig hab.  
Naja, dann kam nix und er war offline.

Außerdem: Mit meinem Bäumchen hab ich noch niemand gezogen.


----------



## karstenschilder (5. Juni 2009)

@TE: Wie recht Du hast. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich seit etwa 1 Jahr nicht mehr Spiele. Vor allen die steigende Undankbarkeit der Spieler, denen man hilft, fand ich zum Ende meiner Onlinezeit erschreckend. Nicht nur dass immer weniger ein Danke kam. Nein, es kamen vermehrt sogar Beschimpfungen, wenn man nicht gleich noch Anschlusshilfe gibt.


----------



## Shinlâh (1. November 2009)

Danke für den Thread!

Sehr schön geschrieben, gut zu lesen.

nur kurz zwei sach, vllt drei, oder ich schweife noch weiter ab.

Also, ich finde du hast recht! 

grade die 2/3 Klassengesellschaft. Noob, Wannabe, Pro

ich spiele seit 3 Jahren und zähle mich zum Wannabe (ich habe auch sehr viele Twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und ich gebe zu, ich habe auch schonmal gegangt - (finds grade in strangle sehr verlockend, weil bei uns die Hordler da meistens rumrennen, wenn man lvlt)

Aber wenn es jmd/etwas gibt, was ich nicht ab kann sind es genau von dir beschriebene Leute, der Schurke Powersniper <Lords of Ownage>, die gemeinen egozentrischen Pros. 

Nein sogar viel besser die neurotischen, begrenzten, intoleranten Spieler, die von deiner Schwester in den Deadmines gefunden werden.

Sie können sich hinter ihren Chars verstecken und dich im notfall auf igno setzen, wenn du nervst wahlweise mit grp-kick. 

SON HALS KRIEG ICH! kann ich echt nicht leiden und die gehören zusammengeschissen, das is der moment, in dem ich zum neurotischen, begrenzten, intoleranten Spieler werde!

anyway wollt ich einfach mal gesagt haben *mimimi*

achso, natürlich mache ich auch mal fehler, aber bisher musste ich andere unwissendere Neulinge vor besagten Psychos schützen, als mich selbst beleidigen zu lassen, weil ich mist gebaut hab.

----

des weiteren finde ich div. abk. sehr sinnvoll. Und ich bin auch ein wenig stolz drauf, mich von nicht-wow-spielern so unterscheiden zu können, indem ich eine eigene Sprache spreche - FREAK

Danke ja genau, sind wir ja alle irgendwo. Aber solange man sich nicht im Keller einschließt (ich bin ein Kellerkind) und das scheißen vergisst, weil man grad raid hat (das hab ich allerdings noch nicht vollbracht) sind wir doch alle freaks, die 

stolz drauf sein konnen, dass wir nicht so normal sind, wie die normalos. Oder nicht?


lg Jarvis


----------



## hey dude (1. November 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben, wirklich klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So habe ich die Community noch nie betrachtet, aufgeteilt in Newbe, Wanabe und Progamer. Und danke, danke, danke, Herr TE, dass du den Hans mal wieder augegraben hast^^

Ich finde es schade, wenn man die von die beschriebene Entwicklung eines WoW-Spielers bei anderen, oder noch schlimmer, bei sich selbst feststellen muss. Es zeigt so richtig die Abstumpfung, die man im Verlauf seiner Spielzeit erfahren musste, durch Flame-Schläge anderer Mitspieler. Die WoW-Community richtet sich also quasi selbst zugrunde. Das will ich jetzt aber nicht kritisieren, weil das nun mal in der Natur des Menschen liegt, und nicht am Spiel selber. Traurig ist aber, wenn sich niemand, ausser z.B der TE, sich einer solchen Entwicklung überhaupt bewusst ist! Denn erst wenn man merkt, wie man sich in WoW mit der Zeit entwickelt, oder besser gesagt, *dass* man sich überhaupt entwickelt im Spielverhalten, erst dann kann man dagegen etwas unternehmen. Und ich glaube der TE hat vielleicht ein, oder zwei Spielern geholfen, den grossen *DE* Kuchen etwas schmackhafter zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Ich sage übrigens nicht, dass jeder Mensch, der mit WoW in Kontakt kommt, eine Entwicklung seines Verhaltens im Spiel durchmacht, aber ich weiss, dass viele davon betroffen sind, ohne es zu merken._

Nochmals danke für den Fred und schönen Tag wünscht 

der Dude


----------



## Throgan (1. November 2009)

Da sich das Jahr mal wieder dem Ende nähert müssen auch wieder n halbes Jahr alte Themen ausgegraben werden...8.04.2009, 11:42
...

GZ


----------



## abe15 (1. November 2009)

Throgan schrieb:


> Da sich das Jahr mal wieder dem Ende nähert müssen auch wieder n halbes Jahr alte Themen ausgegraben werden...8.04.2009, 11:42
> ...
> 
> GZ



Hier lohnt es sich ausnahmsweise. Der Thread ist einer der schönsten die ich in den letzten Monaten hier lesen durfte!


----------



## vanelle (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daumenhoch für den Thread!

Aber mal ehrlich. Was willst du machen? Gerade weil WoW so groß ist ist alles vertreten und ich glaube daran das die meisten Leute in WoW noch korrekt sind. Leider hört  man aber häufig nur von den Spinnern und denen,  die sich über die Spinner aufregen.
Sone scheisse gibs  überall im Leben. 
Und wären wir alle perfekt würden wir ja bei den coolen AION Spielern sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... sind wir  aber net

edit:  8.04.2009, 12:42 WTF? Warum mach ich mir überhaupt die Mühe auf sowas zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (1. November 2009)

Don_ftw schrieb:


> ooh man die arbeit das zu lesen wird ja arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber erst mal Post-count pushen...



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Eine nette Geschichte.
> Erfunden, aber nett.


Netter post, keine Ahnung aber nett...

also zum ersten wieso muss man dazuschreiben, dass man den Post ganz gelesnen hat? um zu zeigen das man lesen kann?

@ topic
Ich versuche lowies auch zu helfen wos geht, allerdings treffe ich nur selten welche


----------



## Arben (1. November 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Aber erst mal Post-count pushen...
> 
> 
> Netter post, keine Ahnung aber nett...
> ...




Hast du schlecht geschlafen oder einfach einen anderen Grund User anzupöbeln die vor 'nem halben Jahr was geschrieben haben?


----------



## turalya (1. November 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Hast du schlecht geschlafen oder einfach einen anderen Grund User anzupöbeln die vor 'nem halben Jahr was geschrieben haben?


Eigentlich beides nicht ich schreibe nur was ich dazu denke, musst es ja nicht lesen


----------



## Arben (1. November 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Eigentlich beides nicht ich schreibe nur was ich dazu denke, musst es ja nicht lesen




Deine Kommentare sprudeln nur so vor Geistesreichtum.


----------



## bababuss (1. November 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> vileicht



hihihi.


----------



## VaulTier (1. November 2009)

Ich bin sprachlos. Wirklich.
Ein genialer Text, der einfach nur zu 100% auf WoW passt - wobei ich denke, es wird bei anderen MMOPRGs nicht anders aussehen über kurz oder lang, da jedoch WoW das meistgespielte Spiel ist, ist es hier am deutlichsten.

Aber (!) Ein Lichtblick für all die gemarteten Anfänger ist vorhanden!
Die Ausnahmen: Es gilt auch hier, die Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!
Ich für meinen Teil Erstelle mir gerne mal nen Twink nur um anderen zu helfen! (Mehr aus Langeweile versteht sich, aber es geht um die Tat an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )(Habe inzwischen glaube ich div. Chars in groben 10er Schritten von 10-70)
Wobei, da bin


----------



## bluewhiteangel (1. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, dass es noch Anständige Spieler gibt, wie man aus den Antworten hier erkennen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag, dass Blizzard einen neuen Server nur für uns "anständige Leute" macht! Ein Hoch auf die Krümel mit Schoki dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelbotNiklas (1. November 2009)

Du triffst denn Boss kritisch an den Kopf
Das mit der sprache ist schon heftig das merke ich bei meinem Freund auch immer
Auserdem finde ich gut das du dir so viel mühe mit dem text gemacht hasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg AngelbotNiklas

PS: Hoffentlich bin ich auch ein leckerer Krümel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (2. November 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> *...und dessen Moral*
> 
> Erstmal ein paar Grundzahlen. 11 Millionen World of Warcraft weltweit. Plus Minus. Eine deutsche Community, welche an der Grösse gemessen, viele andere Spiele aussehen lässt wie depressive Gnome beim Proktologen. 366'810 Mitglieder auf buffed.de. 1'619'105 Beiträge. Wörtlich eine-million-Sechshunderneunzehntausend-einhundertfünf. Gigantisch, nicht wahr?! Das meistbesuchte Forum, wie könnte es auch anders sein, ist Wold of Warcraft. Jeder Mensch, ob Zirkusclown oder Raketenwissenschaftler, der sich über World of Warcraft informieren möchte, landet irgendwann in genau diesem Forum. Hier sammelt sich der Pöbel, die Casuals, die Progamer, die Gamemaster, die Killerspielverbieter, die Jugendpsychiater, die Weltenverbesserer und alles was sonst noch einen flohübersähten Tauren, diäthaltenden Zwerg oder aknekranken Nachtelfen in der Garage stehen hat. Du repräsentierst mit jedem Beitrag den du schreibst einen Krümmel deutscher WoW-Community. Ganz viele Krümel ergeben dann irgendwann ein Stück mit einem dicken "DE" drauf.
> 
> Genau dieses dicke, fette Stück mein Freund ist verdorben. ....



Hat es in der Geschichte der Menschheit mal eine Zeit gegeben, wo man nich gesagt hat, dass "die Jugend von heute" angeblich "total verdorben" ist ? 

Glaubst du, man hat Rock n' Roll, Punk und Hip Hop einfach so hingenommen ohne solche Sprüche ? Glaubst du in diesen Subkulturen gab es keine eigene Sprachverwurstlung ? Auch die besagten 3 Stufen gabs da, die Null-Ahnung-Haber, die Wannabe's und die Pro's. Und ? Keiner erinnert sich heute noch daran. Ham andere Probs.


----------



## Obi@Frostwolf (23. Januar 2010)

evalux schrieb:


> Hat es in der Geschichte der Menschheit mal eine Zeit gegeben, wo man nich gesagt hat, dass "die Jugend von heute" angeblich "total verdorben" ist ?
> 
> Glaubst du, man hat Rock n' Roll, Punk und Hip Hop einfach so hingenommen ohne solche Sprüche ? Glaubst du in diesen Subkulturen gab es keine eigene Sprachverwurstlung ? Auch die besagten 3 Stufen gabs da, die Null-Ahnung-Haber, die Wannabe's und die Pro's. Und ? Keiner erinnert sich heute noch daran. Ham andere Probs.



Es geht ja auch weniger um die Sprachwandlung oder die 3 Schichten der Spieler. Es geht doch rein darum, dass man Newbies eigentlich nur noch beleidigt und runter macht. Und das die Spielergemeinschaft immer aggressiver und untoleranter wird - das stimmt... 
Würd gern mal wissen, wie das auf anderen Servern ist, ich glaub nämlich nicht, dass es nur auf deutschen Servern so ist.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Januar 2010)

> Geschrieben 02 November 2009





> Geschrieben vor 56 Minuten


*Sry*, da fällt mir gerade nur ein:

Unterhalten sich 2 Besoffene in der Kneipe ...
"_Ey!_"
ne halbe Stunde später der Andere ...
"_Hascht Du wasch gesacht?_"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Timewarp85 (23. Januar 2010)

Voll und ganz Deiner Meinung. 100% ;-)

Ich find es auch sehr schade wie mitllerweile mit "neulingen" umgegangen wird. Ich errinner mich nur zu gut an meine ersten Tage in der World of Warcraft, 
damals war der umgangston noch ein ganz ganz anderer. Ich versuche auch immer freundlich zu bleiben und zu helfen wo ich kann 
auch wenn man nicht zu sehr auf gegenseitigkeit hoffen kann/soll.

Ich hoffe, nein, ich Bete das sich das verhalten einiger spiele im laufe der Zeit wieder zum guten wendet.

so long

Timewarp


----------



## Shaila (23. Januar 2010)

Danke für diesen Text. Das meine ich ernst.


----------



## khain22 (23. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Eine nette Geschichte.
> Erfunden, aber nett.



wocher willst du eigentlich wissen das er es erfunden hat das werden wir alle nie erfahren ob es war oder nicht war ist kann man sowas unnötiges net sein lassen?


----------



## TheDoggy (23. Januar 2010)

I like!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr nice geschrieben und leider so wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich versuch meist auch eher, hilfsbereit zu sein (wenn ich nicht grade böööse angepisst bin xD) und whisper dann meist Fragenden ausm Handelschannel die entsprechenden Antworten zu, damits im Geflame vom /2 nich untergeht. ^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (23. Januar 2010)

Rotel schrieb:


> "Sag mal Bruderherz, ist es normal, dass ich mich als Neuling bei World of Warcraft fühle wie der Fisch in der Pfanne"



iwann wird jeder ein teil der pfanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. schön geschrieben


----------



## Obi@Frostwolf (23. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Sry*, da fällt mir gerade nur ein:
> 
> Unterhalten sich 2 Besoffene in der Kneipe ...
> "_Ey!_"
> ...



Sorry, war auf den Thread hier nur aufmerksam geworden durch nen Blogeintrag der erst heute zustande kam und ich fand dieses letzte Statement einfach unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KellerK1nd (23. Januar 2010)

Sehr geiler Beitrag. ^^ Sauber und sehr gut geschrieben, vor allem mit Sinn und Verstand. Finde ich sehr schön.

Zu dem Thema Sprache:

Ich denke mal, das Internet ist schuld am Sprachenwandel. Schließlich kommunizieren hier verschiedene Sprachen über eine Plattform. Damit man sich leichter versteht, fängt man an, Wörter zu bilden, die einfach jeder versteht. Zum Beispiel Boon. Wenn man überlegt; was für eine Wandlung dieses Wort hinter sich hat. Angefangen hat es mit Newbe, also Anfänger, einfach übersetzt. Nun fing an sich das Wort zu wandeln. Anfangs klang das Wort ja noch "nett". Nun geht die Entwicklung weiter, offenbar ist es die Verkümmerung der Sprache die jetzt einsetzt. Aus Newbe wird Newb, doch das ist offenbar noch zu schwierig, also mutiert das Wort weiter. Noob war geboren. Jetzt sind ja mittlerweile alle ganz toll und sind die größten und so mutiert die Bedeutung Noob zu einer eher beleidigenden Aussage und um den Ausdruck der Sprache zu verstärken mutiert das Wort ein letztes Mal. Boon war geboren. Nun kann man das Leuten um die Ohren werfen und die haben wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal eine Ahnung was das bedeutet, nur der, der es aussprach.

Ich glaube die Entwicklung in WoW ist nicht bedingt durch das Spiel, sondern eher eine Entwicklung des Internet und den zunehmenden Verfall des Respekts und Toleranz voreinander. Egal in welchem Forum ich lese, es herrschen harte Umgangstöne, da wird beleidigt und geröhrt. Wir Menschen werden zunehmend asozialer und das ist traurig.

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, dass Menschen, die das selbe Hobby teilen, sich vollprusten mit allen Schimpfwörtern die sie auch nur erfinden können, statt miteinander zu arbeiten. Es wäre doch alles so viel leichter, aber das wäre ja langweilig.

Noch einen schönen Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Meine Rechtschreibung... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## schäubli (23. Januar 2010)

Ist ja fast schon wie Vergewaltigung seine Schwester als Laborrate zu benutzen !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe generell nichts gegen Abkürzungen, in WoW gibt es nunmal viele Sachen und man versteht normalerweise alles... 

als ich neulich dann aber (wohlgemerkt im Handelschannel!) sah, dass sogar "Obsi3D" jetzt mit "O3D" abgekürzt wird, bekam ich echt zuviel und schrieb auch im Channel, dass man es mit Abkürzungen echt übertreiben kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Seryma


----------



## Neriat (23. Januar 2010)

arme Schwester, einfach so anfixen, näää ich mach sowas nich. 



Jedenfalls nich ohne Zebra.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (23. Januar 2010)

Netter Text.^^

Auch wenn der "Experiment"-Teil länger hätte sein können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rußler (23. Januar 2010)

naaaaja....die geschichte ist schön geschrieben, und beinhaktet das was ich seid einiger Zeit auch auf meinem Realm merke....aber mit Fachwörtern hättest etwas spwarsamer sein können ..es wirk etwas "besserwisserisch"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (24. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nur den ersten Beitrag vom TE (^^) gelesen und unterschreibe es so wie es ist.

Ich für meinen Teil möchte behaupten, dass ich ein lecker Krümel bin...



Edit: Habe jetzt doch ein paar gelesen und muss feststellen, dass die Hälfte die Quintessenz nichtmal verstanden haben, und dass, obwohl sie sogar erklärt wird. Naja...


----------



## dustail (24. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Wirkt unterhaltend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Stelle: 



> Kuh sichtet Gnom. Kuh rennt. Gnom bleibt sitzten. Kuh lacht Gnom aus. Gnom bleibt sitzen. Kuh gestikuliert auf Gnom.
> Kuh trifft Gnom kritisch für vierstelligen weissen Schaden. Gnom stirbt. Wilkommen bei WoW



Wenn es ein Mimimi ist, dann bitte immer so eins. =)


----------



## Fusselbirne (24. Januar 2010)

Liest sich gut,ist witzig geschrieben und birgt auch teilweise (ach,was sag ich denn,vollkommen triffts eher) die Wahrheit.Leider ist WoW nicht mehr als zu einer Freakshow mutiert,wo 80% der Spieler vollkommen verblödet oder totale Ego´s sind...Man kann höchstens mit der (ausgesuchten) Gilde und Freunden noch Spaß haben und das Spiel als Spiel spielen...Traurig,es gab Zeiten,da war sowas anders.

Edit: Wie siehts denn eig. mit deiner Schwester aus?Ist sie inzwischen auch vollkommen von der WoW Sucht gepackt worden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (24. Januar 2010)

Wahre Worte, mehr gibts im großen und ganzen eig. nicht zu ergänzen.

MfG


----------



## Morgwath (24. Januar 2010)

Das die Geschichte frei erfunden ist, bzw im großen und ganzen so schon in zig Foren steht (vor allem das Ende ist fast ein Zitat) ist nebensache.
Generrel aber die Frage was du bemängelst, zum einen die "geschlossene Welt" die vorherrscht, zum anderen der unfreundliche Ton gegenüber Neueinsteigern, dass es zu wenig freudlich pgs gibt? ; )

Eins nach dem anderem, fangen wir an mit der "geschlossenen Welt" derren Zutrit ungefähr 2min und einen gesunden Menschenverstand braucht oder alternativ ein schwarzes Loch statt einem Hirn, dafür aber 10min Einlesezeit, abkürzungen, die Bedeutung von Koordinaten, das ist keine schwarze Magie, dafür muss keiner auf dem Scheiterhaufen brennen.
Der Ton gegenüber Neueinsteiger war eigentlich immer schon seltsam, vieles "neues"/"einfaches" ist halt einfach herleitbar und somit für normale Menschen logisch.
man erklärt es einmal, zweimal, dreimal, dann schreibt man einen Thread dazu, viermal, fünfmal...aber irgendwann fragt man sich dann doch schon ob die Leute zu dumm zum Lesen sind.
Mittlerweile gebe ich die Auskunft immer noch, allerdings erinner ich mich selbst dabei an meinen alten Professor. 
Dass es mittlerweile Leute gibt die ein stark übersteigertes Selbstwertgefühl haben, das sie besonders durch niedermachen anderer heben, hat mit der aktuellen Noobverschleierung zu tun, equipment wird in noobs gepumpt bis sie selbst nicht mehr merken dass sie welche sind.

Deiner Schwester würde ich übrigens raten sich die Bestimmungen von Servern durchzulesen, PvE und PvP unterscheidet sich nicht nur durch den Endbustaben.

Zum Zitat gleichen Abschluss nur die Frage, in welche Kategorie würdest du deine "Schwester" stecken?
Besonders zu mögen scheinst du sie ja nicht laut deiner Darstellungsweise. ; )


----------



## Gerti (24. Januar 2010)

Rotel schrieb:


> "Hey Bro, hab gestern die Boonz im Alterac voll abgetischt. Waren HDH und am winnen, dann kam der Inv für den Raid...wollt eigentlich nicht mit wegem der anderen Hexertussi...aber prompt is der EpiCStaff gedroppt, wie geil, hab gleich mal vor Dala Süd gepost"
> 
> Bum. WoW .... im Wandel
> 
> ...



Selbst nach 3 jahren WoW drücke ich mich weder so aus nach nutzte die Wörter. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich schon recht viel WoW spiele. Abkürzungen da wo es möglich ist, aber sonst halte ich alles in einem gescheiten Deutsch (zumindest in so einem Deutsch, was einem der Deutsch GK Stufe 13 lehrt)

Ich habe aktuell einen ~40er Warri auf der FL, dem ich geholfen habe bei einer Klassenquest, sowie einen Hexerfanboy, dem ich gesagt habe, wo er seinen Wichtel herbekommt. Und ich habe es gepackt ihnen zu helfen ohne die ganzen "Fachbegriffe".

Wenn für deine Schwester oder dich WoW zu "asoizal" wird, sucht euch ne Gilde. In meiner gehöre ich mit meinen 20 Jahren zum jungen Gemüse. Eine gute Ausdrucksweise sowie Zusammenhalt sind gegeben. Dann kannst auf den Rest der Community scheißen, auf die bist du nicht angewiesen, du hast immer ~24 Leute im Rücken, die dir helfen werden, egal was ist. Und wer einmal bei uns um 10er Raid war, will diesen nicht mehr missen...

naja viel gelaber eines gerade besoffenen Menschens, Gute Nacht und ignoriert alle Sachen die euch komisch vorkommen, wie Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Aplizzier (24. Januar 2010)

also ich anworte nicht auf viele Freds. Aber auch unter den umständen das ich unter alkohol stehe find ich den Text sehr schön geschrieben. Steckt viel wahrheit dahinter. Würde mich mal gerne aus der 3 Person sehen wenn ich zocke ^^


----------



## Nerofw (24. Januar 2010)

ja guter post....
schöner hans btw.


----------



## The-Quila (24. Januar 2010)

früher aufn pvp server hab ich einfach alles umgeklatscht, was horde war und sich in meiner nähe aufgehalten hat. level egal. wer sich nach einem tod verkrümelt hat durfte weiterleben. dafür is es ein pvp server.

mittlerweile bin ich auf nem pve server und jezt handhabe ich das so: alles was mir übern weg läuft und pvp geflagt ist wird umgeklatscht. weil wer pvp flag an hat ist selbst schuld.


und zur community: wenn jemand im chat extrem dumme fragen stellt, die sich sogar als neuling mit geringer spielerfahrung durch kurzes nachdenken oder ausprobieren lösen lassen, ist er selbst schuld, wenn er geflamed wird. (frage zu dem schema wäre z.b.: brauch ich als schurke manareg?)

ansonsten helf ich neueren oder einfach planlosen spielern durchaus. wobei sich das in extremfällen auch nur mehr auf lies einen guide beschränkt. (weil ich mich z.b. mit schattenpriestern nciht auskenne und ihm nicht sagen kann, wieso er in t9 nur 1000 dps macht; das heißt ich könnte diverse ursachen aufführen die dazu geführt haben, aber keine lösung anbieten).


----------



## Rotel (24. Januar 2010)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Das die Geschichte frei erfunden ist, bzw im großen und ganzen so schon in zig Foren steht (vor allem das Ende ist fast ein Zitat) ist nebensache.
> Generrel aber die Frage was du bemängelst, zum einen die "geschlossene Welt" die vorherrscht, zum anderen der unfreundliche Ton gegenüber Neueinsteigern, dass es zu wenig freudlich pgs gibt? ; )



Wie du auf den vergangenen Seiten bestimmt gelesen hast bist du nicht der erste, der die "Echtheit" des Threads bzw. dessen Inhalt in Frage stellt. Was mich jedoch stark interessiert sind die Foren von welchen du sprichst?! Da würde ich *wirklich *gerne mal ein oder zwei Beispiele sehen.


----------



## asurmi (24. Januar 2010)

hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erstmal, sehr nice der text!

also zu meiner persönlichen erfahrung, ich hatte gott sei dank glück und wurde von meinem damaligen freund eingeschult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber als ich dann einmal alleine unterwegs war mit lvl (mhm was wars wohl) 15 oder 16 und suchte eine gruppe für ragefire, jemand /w mir das er gerne mitwolle und ich so: "oki sagst du mir nur noch schnell deine klasse und dein lvl?" als antwort bekam ich dann netterweise die erklärung das ich mit shift + linksklink die informationen bekommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hat mich dann schon beeindruckt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was mich zurzeit einfach so stört, hab ich jz schon öfters beobachtet, in irgend einem gebiet im allgemeinchannel: 

XX "kann mir bitte jemand schnell sagen wo sich der questmob *blubb* befindet?" oder "kann mir kurz jemand bitte erklären wie dieser quest funktioniert?"

die antwort dann:
XY "buffed.de" oder "questhelper?" -> sowas dann als antwort *tzz* ich meine *buffed in allen Ehren* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wenn mans weiß, kann man sich ja wohl die 5min zeit nehmen und demjenigen schnell helfen!

Ich persönlich versuche immer bestmöglichst zu helfen und da ich nun auch schon zum urgestein gehöre fühle ich mich wie auch schon in früheren posts gesagt wurde, verpflichtet zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist aber dann natürlich ansichtssache.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor gut nem jahr hab ich dann selber meinen neuen freund in die welt von azeroth gebracht und ihn auch so erzogen, dass er anderen helfen soll und sein gut erlerntes wissen von mir an andere weitergeben soll falls nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema abkürzungen, alles mit maß und ziel.. lfg oder lfm geht ja noch aber man kann alles übertreiben... 

nunja.. schönen sonntag wünsch ich euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (2. März 2011)

asurmi schrieb:


> aber was mich zurzeit einfach so stört, hab ich jz schon öfters beobachtet, in irgend einem gebiet im allgemeinchannel:
> 
> XX "kann mir bitte jemand schnell sagen wo sich der questmob *blubb* befindet?" oder "kann mir kurz jemand bitte erklären wie dieser quest funktioniert?"
> 
> ...


Ganz ehrlich: wenn jemand tatsächlich mal eine Frage bzw. sein Anliegen *so posten würde* wie du es geschrieben hast (also einen vollständigen, zusammenhängenden Satz mit Punkt und Komma), dann ist man auch gerne bereit zu antworten. In 99% der Fälle liest man allerdings nur unfreundliches Gewäsch, da antwortet man einfach nicht drauf. Und zwar nicht weil man sich als etwas Besseres fühlt sondern weil diese Personen, die ihren unlesbaren Senf in die allgemeinen Channel geben, dann auch noch völlig undankbar sind. Schon oft genug gelesen, dass diese Leute ihre Antwort kriegen und dann noch anfangen zu pöbeln, weil ihnen nicht der rote Teppich ausgerollt wurde.

Am besten sind noch diejenigen, die minutenlang denselben Satz spammen (z.b. "w0 is der pfluglerer in Og???????ßß") und sich dann auch noch beschweren dass sie keine Antwort kriegen. Abgesehen davon dass er (oder sie) erstmal einen der NPCs hätte fragen können anstatt den anderen auf die Nerven zu gehen, hätte die Person auch schon dreimal selber im Internet nachschauen können und wäre schneller dran gewesen.

Was einfach fehlt, ist dieses sich-selbst-um-etwas-bemühen, einfach mal Eigeninitative zeigen. Nicht rumspammen sondern selber machen. Wenn man dann immer noch keine Lösung hat, kann man gerne wieder kommen und seine Frage vernünftig stellen. Und glaub mir, dann kommt auch eine vernünftige Antwort...


----------



## J_0_T (2. März 2011)

Dafür buddelst du nen alten thread aus? Will nicht negative sein oder so... aber Thread Necromatie beschwört nur probleme herauf


----------



## Derulu (2. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Dafür buddelst du nen alten thread aus? Will nicht negative sein oder so... aber Thread Necromatie beschwört nur probleme herauf



Jegliche Nekromantie beschwört Probleme herauf...nie "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere" gesehen oder gelesen?


----------



## J_0_T (2. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jegliche Nekromantie beschwört Probleme herauf...nie "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere" gesehen oder gelesen?



Doch^^ eines meiner lieblings Bücher von King^^

Der film war auch net schlecht... nur der zweite war irgendwie ein wenig mies.


----------



## Technocrat (2. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jegliche Nekromantie beschwört Probleme herauf...


Und wer sich das mal anhören will, ziehe sich mal den Song "The Demon's Whip" von Manowar rein, hehehe...


----------



## BillyChapel (3. März 2011)

Hallo TE,

nett geschrieben, ist halt eine "Momentenaufnahme" von WoW und seiner Community.

Mal mein Senf dazu:

Abkürzungen: Sind schon OK (SW, IF, OHF ) , einen ganzen Satz mit Abkürzungen zu tapezieren ist dann aber schon arg (HM lfg VF NHC MR). Hier schlägt die Faulheit voll durch und generiert eine Pseudosprache, die irgendwie den Pro-Status und das know-how suggerieren wollen. Einfach nur schlimm.

Sprache: Mal abgesehen von Stressituationen (Kampf, Instanz) wo's schon mal um "Millisekunden" geht, sollte jeder, der die Tastatur zwecks Mitteilung bedient, versuchen die deutsche Sprache annähernd grammatikalisch richtig und im Ton passend zu benutzen. Leider ist die Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache fast zum Standard geworden, was wohl an der Oberflächlichkeit der Schreiberlinge liegt. Wer in den Handelschat etwas schreibt, hat Zeit für die paar Worte oder Sätze. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich schon zu viel verlangt.

Ton: Freundlichkeit ist kein Schaden und für die gesamte Community nicht schlecht. Eigentlich passt der Ton von den Spielern, die mich ansprechen; sie sind i.a. freundlich. Startet jedoch eine Auseinandersetzung im Handelschat oder im allgemeinen Kanal, dann wirds schon mal ruppig und beleidigend. Gleiches gilt für rnd-Gruppen in Instanzen und auf dem Schlachtfeld. Hier ist sehr oft der Tatbestand der Beleidigung erfüllt, was strafrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen kann. Viele Spieler wissen nicht, dass sie bei einer direkten Beleidigung in Foren, Onlinespielen oder Chatrooms auch dafür belangt werden können (wenn der Beleidigte Anzeige erstattet unter Nennung von Zeugen und entsprechenden Chataufzeichnungen). Ich würde hier jedoch davon ausgehen, dass es eine Minderheit ist, die sich einfach sprachlich nicht benehmen kann. Wer sich im RL schon nicht vernünftig artikulieren kann (direkte Sprache), kann das online per Schrift schon gar nicht. Zudem verhüllt die Anonymität den Schreiberling, so dass er sich in einer sicheren Stellung glaubt.

Hilfsbereitschaft: Vielen Spielern macht es Spass, anderen zu helfen (und sie eben nicht zu schickanieren). Vor allem wenn man freundlich angesprochen wird. Beispiele: Mit meinem Magier sprach mich Spieler an "Bist du so lieb mir ein Portal nach Dalaran für 50g zu machen?". (Kein Portal gemacht bei Ansprache "Ey alta maxdn Portal Dala?"). Ich habs gemacht und kein Gold genommen, denn wer so "lieb" fragt, hat's einfach verdient. Mit meinem Main vor dem AH: Lvl10 (oder so) "Kannst du mir bitte 30 Silber geben für...". Ich hab ihm 10g gegeben, denn wer mit 30s zufrieden ist, hat das Gold verdient (wirklich passiert: "gibst ma 50g für Schwert?"... habs natürlich nicht gegeben und wurde als Wixxer beschimpft". Mit meinem Pala in der Knochenwüste (Schattengrab): Hab als Allianzler einem 64er- Hordie-Priester bei einer Questreihe (!) geholfen... bin einfach mit ihm mitgelaufen. Der hat sich nicht mehr gekriegt vor lauter Freude-Hüpfern und emotes. War einer meiner schönsten Momente in WoW.

Ja TE, wer lange WoW spielt passt sich oft an... der schlabbrigen und oberflächlichen Spielerschar. Respekt vor dem anderen Spieler, Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft schaden in WoW auf keinster Weise. Nur die Deppen und Idioten mit ihren Beleidigungen und der spielerischen Unfreundlichkeit versauen einem oft den Spass am Spiel. Dabei sind sie wirklich in der Minderheit... ist halt eine "bestimmende" Minderheit. Wie etwa der Rohöltropfen, der in eine Weinflasche fällt. Absolut winzig im Ausmaß, aber wer will DEN Wein noch trinken.

Gruß Billy


----------



## Izara (4. März 2011)

Interessant ist auch, dass sich WoW auch 2 Jahre, nachdem dieser Thread erstellt wurde, immernoch genauso anfühlt.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, wo ich mich einordnen soll. Ich spiele auf einem Nicht-RP-Server ohne PVP und unterhalte mich trotzdem ständig und bin auch mal bereit, viel Mist mitzumachen.

Es ist nicht alles schlecht


----------



## Seleno (4. März 2011)

Wer mal andere MMORPGS gespielt hat wie z.B. Silkroad Online, weiss wie nett es in WoW noch zugeht. Hab es selbst mehr als 4 Jahre gespielt, zuletzt hab ich mich da nichtmal mehr getraut zu sagen das ich Deutscher bin, weil dann so nette Beschimpfungen wie "f*ck you damned n*zi" oder "H**l Hit**r" und ähnliches kamen. Vorallem der Hass auf Türken ist in diesem Game echt krass, man liest quasi im Sekundentakt im Chat nur dauernd "Sh*t F*cking turk scammers...". Sowas wird es in WoW hoffentlich nie geben


----------



## Cera2 (4. März 2011)

Es stimmt. WoW stumpft geistig ab, zumindest dann, wenn man sich auf das Niveau der anderen Leute herablässt.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, seid ich nur noch Gildenintern bzw. mit RL Freunden unterwegs bin, hat sich das alles gebessert.
RND gibt es zuviele Leute die a) nur Mist machen oder b) oVeR L33tRoOxXxerzZz sind.
Traurig, dass das Spiel so geworden ist. Traurig das Frostwolf schon immer so war


----------



## Gnorfal (4. März 2011)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Es stimmt. WoW stumpft geistig ab, zumindest dann, wenn man sich auf das Niveau der anderen Leute herablässt.
> 
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, *seid* ich nur noch Gildenintern bzw. mit RL Freunden unterwegs bin, hat sich das alles gebessert.
> RND gibt es zuviele Leute die a) nur Mist machen oder b) oVeR L33tRoOxXxerzZz sind.
> Traurig, dass das Spiel so geworden ist. Traurig das Frostwolf schon immer so war



unterschreibe ich so mit dem zusatz: www.seitseid.de


----------



## Derulu (4. März 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> unterschreibe ich so mit dem zusatz: www.seitseid.de



...und das-dass...


----------

